# Be a Ranger! Babylon 5: Outrageous Fortune (Re-recruiting)



## Dr Simon (May 20, 2008)

*Babylon 5: Outrageous Fortune
*

Update: Now re-recruiting. See Character Creation below.

*The year is 2267*. 
Whilst the Drakh Plague ravages Earth, the ISA has dispatched the pride of its fleet, the Excalibur to search for a cure. But the Excalibur is merely the most public face of the search. Other ISA agents carry out their own investigations quietly, in the shadows where subtlety is needed.

IC Thread
Rogues Gallery

_B5: Outrageous Fortune_ uses the 2nd Edition OGL rules of the Babylon 5 RPG (plus an adaptation of the Star*Drive adventure Planet of Darkness). Familiarity with the TV series is useful, but you do not need to know the game rules to play. A general knowledge of d20/OGL is good, but you wouldn’t be here if you didn’t have that!  It takes place concurrent with the beginning of Crusade, 5 years after the events of the Babylon 5 series proper. Characters are a disparate crew pulled together by the ISA for their relevant skills, if not their ability to get on together.

*The background:*
The planet Lison is notorious as a lawless frontier world located beyond the Drazi Freehold and Abbai Matriarchy, on the borders with the mysteries Tal-Kon’Sha. It is an airless, tidally-locked ball of rock rich in Quantium-40, the mineral needed for jump gate construction. And for this reason, it exists in a kind of jurisdictional limbo between League Worlds, criminal cartels and mega-corporations who all maintain an uneasy truce in the name of trade. It is also a place where the advanced tech of the Tal-Kon’Sha may hold the key to fighting the Drakh Plague….

*Character Creation*
Come up with an interesting character background first. If you are unfamiliar with the system I can help define the character in game terms.

-	25 point standard buy.
-	2nd level.
-	Character races available: human, minbari (worker, warrior or religious caste), drazi, abbai, pak’ma’ra, brakiri, narn and centauri. Note that at this time the Centauri are following an isolationist policy and have withdrawn from the ISA, so you’d need a pretty good reason to play one. I also have Heroes and Aliens, so other races are available.
-	Character classes in 2nd Ed: Agent, Diplomat, Lurker, Officer (fleet, ground forces or pilot), Ranger, Scientist, Soldier, Telepath, Trader and Worker (blue collar, white collar and entertainer).
-	No Narn telepaths. Psi Corps is no more, so human teeps are more integrated into society but still answer to the Bureau of Telepath Integration.
-	Characters all currently work for the ISA, and are on a mission to learn more about Tal-Kon’Sha tech. They are undercover as Q-40 traders, aboard a ramshackle Earth Alliance independent trader, the _Outrageous Fortune_. This thing only requires a crew of one, so only one person need by a spacer of any kind, although this can go to an NPC. If you have a trader character, this could be your ship (or rather, your creditors’ ship).
-	Characters can have their own, non-altruistic reasons for signing on to this venture if you like!
-	Most equipment is ready supplied for the mission but any reasonable small items accepted.

[SBLOCK=Telepathy Rules]
Only characters with a P-Rating of 1 or higher (usually gained through the Telepath feat) may use the powers outlined in this chapter. A character’s P-Rating determines how much telepathic power the telepath possesses and therefore what levels of telepathic ability they can use. Each telepathic ability has a Power entry. If a character’s P-Rating is equal to or greater than the Power of the ability, then the telepath can use that ability freely and without becoming swiftly tired.

*Mental Effort*
If a character’s P-Rating is lower than the Power of the ability, then the telepath cannot attempt the power without significant mental effort. This mental effort is represented by the telepath choosing to suffer nonlethal damage in order to boost his PRating, purely for the purposes of activating the ability. This is carried out in the following manner:
1. The telepath rolls a number of four-sided dice (d4s) equal to the amount they would like to temporarily boost their P-Rating by. No more than six dice maybe rolled.
2. The total of this roll is the amount of nonlethal damage suffered by the telepath. As long as this damage does not render the telepath unconscious, they have temporarily boosted their P-Rating sufficient to use the telepathic ability.
A telepath with Discipline Focus (see page 52) in the ability’s parent Discipline rolls three-sided dice (d3s) rather than d4s. A telepath can instead choose to suffer one point of lethal damage for each nonlethal die that would be rolled.

_For Example: Talia Winters is hired as a commercial telepath to scan a businessman. The surface scan ability is used in such transactions. The Power required to use this ability is 7; Talia is a P5 with the Discipline Focus (Scanning) class feature. By taking 2d3 nonlethal damage, she boosts her P-Rating to 7 for the purposes of using the ability. She then makes a Telepathy check against DC 16 to scan the target’s mind for signs of deceit or falsehood._

*The Telepathy Skill*
If a character’s P-Rating measures his raw telepathic power, the Telepathy skill measures his finesse and ability to control his telepathic abilities. Telepathic ability are often be activated even if the character fails a Telepathy skill check but the character might not be able to retrieve the thoughts or memories he is searching for or might even cause dangerous side effects.
Few telepaths are skilled at gaining access to and delving within alien minds. The thought processes of other races can be extremely cold and disturbing, making the use of telepathic abilities far more difficult. Any Telepathy check made to use an ability against a subject of a different race will suffer a –4 penalty.

*Maintaining Abilities*
When using telepathic abilities that can be maintained (any with Yes listed next to their Concentration entry), a telepath need only make one Telepathy check in order for it to succeed. The ability will automatically continue to function every round thereafter that the telepath maintains concentration, though any resisting subject is permitted to make a new Will save each and every round. A character may instantly cancel any ability he is currently using as a free action.

*Disciplines*
Telepathic abilities are divided into five Disciplines. These are:
_Scanning_: Retrieving information from another mind. Also called probing.
_Blocking_: Countering telepathic abilities and guarding thoughts.
_Communication_: Transferring information
_Biokinetics_: Control over the body, or the bodies of others
_Sensing_: Gathering psychic impressions from the surrounding environment
A telepath can attempt to use any ability in any Discipline, as long as they can achieve that ability’s Power with their P-Rating.

_For Example: Talia Winters is considering using the action block ability. However, the ability’s requisite Power is 14. Her P-Rating is only 5, and even if she rolled six dice to temporarily increase her P-Rating, this would only raise her P-Rating to 11 – not enough to use the ability. In effect, Talia is limited to using abilities with a Power of 11 or less.
_
*Range*
Each ability has a maximum range listed in its description which will often force a telepath to move close to his subject in order to successfully use his talent.

_Self_: These abilities may only be used upon the telepath usingthem.
_Touch_: These abilities require a telepath to actually touch the subject in order to function. Some telepaths, especially Humans belonging to the Psi Corps, wear gloves to avoid accidental contact with mundanes. Wearing gloves when using a touch range ability inflicts a –2 penalty on the Telepathy check to use the ability. Note that touching a subject requires prolonged contact – simply brushing against or hitting them will not work.
_Close_: An ability requiring close range means that the telepath must be within a few feet of the target – within roughly arm’s length. These abilities generally require that there is no obstruction between the telepath and the target. Even other people can block the telepathic ability. The maximum range for a close range ability is 10 feet. Actually touching a subject can ease the difficulty of using close range abilities. If the telepath actually touches his subject when using a close range ability, he is granted a +2 circumstance bonus to his Telepathy check (this bonus is reduced to +1 if the telepath is wearing gloves).
_Medium_: Medium range abilities can only be used when the telepath can see the target clearly. The maximum range for a medium range ability is 100 feet. Actually touching a subject can ease the difficulty of using medium range abilities. If the telepath actually touches his subject when using a medium range ability, he is granted a +4 circumstance bonus to his Telepathy check (this bonus is reduced to +2 if the telepath is wearing gloves).
_Long_: Long range abilities have no maximum range; as long as the telepath has line of sight, he can use the ability. Actually touching a subject can ease the difficulty of using long range abilities. If the telepath actually touches his subject when using a medium range ability, he is granted a +6 circumstance bonus to his Telepathy check (this bonus is reduced to +3 if the telepath is wearing gloves).

It should be noted that exceptionally powerful telepaths can greatly increase the range of their abilities, to the extent where those that normally require touch or line of sight may be used with neither (as close, medium or long ranged abilities). Where this is possible, the ability will have several P-Ratings and their respective ranges detailed.

*Hyperspace Telepathic Ranges*

Normal Range    Hyperspace Range
Touch              No change
Close               x5 normal
Medium            x10 normal
Long               True Line of Sight1
1 Line of sight abilities in hyperspace have no practical range limitations – if the telepath can physically see his subject, he will be able to use his ability on it.

*Line of Sight*
Most telepaths need to work on a line of sight to their subject in order to successfully use their abilities. Such abilities require not only for a telepath to be able to actually see the subject but also discern features so that they can readily make a telepathic connection.

*Action*
Most telepathic abilities have ‘Standard’ listed as their action. In order to use the ability, the telepath can either use a move or attack action. Some abilities require a full round or free action to use. If the ability is maintained over a number of rounds, this action will need to be spent every round in order to maintain the effect.

*Saving Throws*
Any living creature that is subjected to a telepathic ability, be they telepath themselves or mundane, may make a Will saving throw to resist its effects. A subject may always choose to forego its Will save and automatically allow the telepathic ability to take effect.
The Will save against any telepathic ability is made at a DC equal to: 5 + the telepath’s P-Rating + the character’s telepath level + the telepath’s Charisma modifier.
If the Will save is successful, the telepath suffers one point of nonlethal damage and the ability fails to affect the target. If the Will save is a failure, the ability works upon the target. Mundanes will soon come to realise that defending against telepathic abilities is extraordinarily difficult and only the most resilient of individuals are likely to succeed. It is this ease of use in their talent that has led many telepaths to become arrogant and superior when confronting mundanes. It has also led to their persecution in the histories of many races.

*Concentration*
To use a telepathic ability, a telepath must usually concentrate. All abilities can be disrupted if a distraction occurs while the telepath is trying to manifest the ability. Some abilities, such as a continual deep scan that requires extended concentration can be disrupted while the telepath is using them. These abilities will have Yes listed next to their Concentration entry. A disruption in concentration is usually due to an attack, an environmental change or another telepath using an ability on him. The more distracting the interruption and the more powerful the ability being attempted is, the higher the DC of the Concentration check. Concentration checks are covered in more detail on page 70 but are summarised for telepaths here:

-	Any Concentration check made to avoid distractions when attempting to use a telepathic ability has its DC increased by the Power of the ability being attempted.

*Multiple Subjects*
Some telepathic abilities may be used on multiple subjects simultaneously, though this is extremely difficult and only the most skilled of telepaths may even attempt it. Every additional subject of an ability beyond the first inflicts a cumulative –2 penalty to the Telepathy check required to use it successfully and increases the Required Power of the ability by 1. If the Telepathy check fails, none of the subjects will be affected by the ability.

*Using Multiple Telepathic Abilities Simultaneously*
Most telepaths will only ever use one telepathic ability at a time. Telepathy is incredibly demanding and it is very hard to concentrate on two abilities at the same time. However, as long the two abilities can be maintained within a telepath’s action allowance, a telepath may attempt to use two abilities simultaneously, or even two instances of the same ability. However, attempting to initiate a telepathic ability while retaining control of another increases the DC of the second Telepathy check by +4. Also, Concentration checks to maintain either ability have their DC increased by +4.

*Variations*
Some telepathic abilities can be used in multiple ways; these variations are listed after the most common version. Most involve modifications to the Telepathy check DC.

*Telepathic Damage*
Telepathic damage, whether it be dealt by a vicious deep scan or suffered by exerting mental effort, ignores all Damage Reduction that does not specifically protect against telepathic damage. This is true of both lethal and nonlethal telepathic damage.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Telepathic Traits]
Games Masters should be aware that there are some telepathic powers which are reflexive traits rather than practised abilities. These traits, known as accidental scan, danger sense and mind shield, are considered to always be in operation. All telepaths of P-Rating 1 or higher may accidentally scan others and have a mind shield active. Only telepaths with a P-Rating of 7 or higher have sufficient telepathic prowess to develop a danger sense.

*Accidental Scan*
P-Rating 1 or higher.
It is for this ability alone that Humans especially have segregated telepaths in their society and forced them to wear gloves whenever they move among mundanes. Telepaths learn at an early stage in their development how to keep back the constant noise they hear from other people’s minds, usually by running little rhymes or reciting well-rehearsed chants. However, accidents can always happen and if a telepath should make physical contact with another person, there is always the risk that a stray thought can literally jump into his head. The subject will have no knowledge that this has happened and the telepath will know what the subject is currently thinking, as well as actually feeling his present emotional state.
Accidental scans occur at the whim of the Games Master. Whenever a telepath comes into physical contact with a sentient being, the Games Master can choose to make a Telepathy check for the telepath (DC 16). This is considered an involuntary free action on the part of the telepath and may occur even if he is surprised or caught flatfooted. If the subject is feeling extremely strong emotions, such as rage or terror, the Telepathy check gains a +4 bonus. Gloves apply their normal –2 penalty to the Telepathy check.
If the Telepathy check is successful, the telepath has garnered some flashes of useful information. Normally this is the equivalent of a successful surface scan that only lasts a few seconds, as an accidental scan will only last as long as the telepath maintains physical contact with the subject. If the Telepathy check is failed, then the telepath only gets random impressions and images, reading the incoherent babble of unformed thoughts that froth at the surface of the mind. Such information is very unlikely to be of any informative use.

Note that the telepath will be visibly distracted and discomforted by an accidental scan, whether it is intentional or not. In order to avoid this reaction, a telepath may make a Bluff check at the same DC as the accidental scan’s Telepathy check.

*Danger Sense*
P-Rating 7 or higher.
The most powerful telepaths are continually tuned into the thought waves of those around them, even if they are not consciously aware of this at all times. Thoughts that revolve around harming the telepath filter through particularly quickly, allowing him to react to danger before any trap or ambush is sprung. The telepath will not be able to identify the source, nature or direction of the threat, only that he is in immediate danger. Danger sense will not function against completely automated threats such as drones or mechanical traps.
Danger sense is considered to be continually operational so long as the telepath has learned to use this ability. If the telepath is about to be surprised by a sentient being, he may make a Telepathy check (DC 20) to avoid being surprised. This Telepathy check is a free action and occurs in addition to any other skill check that may be required to avoid the ambush (such as a Notice check to hear the tell-tale whine of a PPG warming up).

*Mind Shield*
P-Rating 1 or higher.
Part of every telepath’s initial training is the construction of vast mental fortresses and walls designed to halt the effect of any ability used by another telepath. Mind shield is used for a telepath’s own protection.
All telepaths benefit from a mind shield, which grants a circumstance bonus to their Will saves against any other telepathic ability equal to their P-Rating. Note that the telepath can willingly lower or erect this mind shield as a free action. The main reason for this flexibility is that all Telepathy checks suffer a penalty equal to the telepath’s P-Rating while the mind shield is up. The sole exception to this are Telepathy checks made due to other telepathic traits (accidental scan and danger sense).
[/sblock]
[sblock=Biokinetics]
The Biokinetics Discipline gives the telepath mastery over the lower brain functions, over the central nervous system and other autonomic systems.

*Action Block*
Power Required: 14
Range: Touch
Action: Special
Telepathy Check: DC 22
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
Few telepaths, and even fewer mundanes, realize that a telepath can program a mind to prevent it from taking specific actions. Even if they did know it they would most likely avoid taking the idea to its logical conclusion; that telepaths can control the actions of others by forcing them to avoid specific ways of thinking.

Implanting an action block requires at least one minute of uninterrupted concentration. The target may make one Will save every round to resist the effect. Success results in the block breaking down before it fully integrates with the target’s personality.

An action block may prohibit the target from taking one general type of action or it may prevent him from taking a specific action for a given duration. Typically these blocks take the form of: ‘You may not harm or allow though inaction to come to harm myself ’. At most a block can prevent a character from acting against one person or a specific location.

*Daze*
Power Required: 8
Range: Long
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 14
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: Yes
Burrowing past the conscious mind, the telepath is able to send the subject into a dream-like state much like a shallow sleep. The subject will be unable to take any actions while held in the daze and to observers will appear to simply stare off into the distance.

*Daze Variations*
- _Reverie _(DC 18): The subject has no memory of his time in the daze and is unaware anything odd ever happened.
- _Sleepwalk_ (DC +6): The telepath may control the subject’s gross motor functions – he can make the dazed target walk, nod, move their arms, open a door and so on. Fine control such as pressing a specific button on a keyboard, aiming a gun or speaking is not possible. Anything that would injure or alarm the target allows the target to make another Will save.

*Nerve Stimulation*
Power Required: 12
Range: Medium
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 20
Concentration: No
Multiple Subjects: Yes
The direct stimulation of nerves is an exacting ability that few telepaths can successfully master. For the gifted, however, comes the ability to simulate actual physical contact by pushing nerve endings, making the subject feel as if they had been slapped or punched. This is often confused with telekinesis but this ability is performed purely through telepathy.
Any subject failing their Will saving throw will automatically sustain 1d3 points of lethal telepathic damage. In addition, they become flat-footed until their next turn.

*Nerve Stimulation Variations*
- _Force Action_ (DC 24): The target takes a single action specified by the telepath instead of becoming flatfooted. For example, the target might step to the side, pull a trigger, raise an arm or scream. The action must be a single one; raising a gun and pulling a trigger are two separate actions for example.
- _Nauseate_ (DC 25): The telepath seizes control of the target’s digestive, excretory or respiratory system. Instead of becoming flat-footed, the target is nauseated for 1d4 rounds.
- Spark (DC 24): By randomly scrambling the target’s nerves, the telepath forces the target to suffer a –5 penalty to his next skill check or attack roll, as long as that action occurs within one round.

*Pain*
Power Required: 10
Range: Close (P8 Medium, P10 Long)
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 18
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: Yes
A terrible ability that few telepaths take lightly, this directly targets the pain centres of a subject’s brain causing terrible agony for a limited period of time. However, during this time they will be utterly incapable of performing any organised action, consumed with the agony ravaging their mind.
Any subject failing their Will saving throw will automatically sustain 1d6 points of nonlethal telepathic damage every round. They will also be sickened. Their agony will be obvious to anyone witnessing this attack.

*Pain Variations*
- _Agony _(DC +4): The telepathic damage dealt by this ability is increased to 2d6.
-_Targeted Pain_ (DC 20): The target feels the pain in a body part chosen by the telepath, instead of all over. For example, the pain might be concentrated in the target’s head or hand. Alternatively, the pain can feel like a particular type of pain (burning, acid, cold, vacuum) instead of generalised agony.

*Reality Fabrication*
Power Required: 16
Range: Medium
Action: Full round
Telepathy Check: DC 22
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
By accessing the conscious mind of a subject, the telepath is able to manipulate nerve endings and brain patterns to completely alter a subject’s perceptions. On successful use of this power, the telepath can take over a subject’s senses, choosing what the subject sees, hears, tastes, smells and feels.
While this ability is in effect, the telepath can literally create an entirely new reality for his subject. For example, the telepath could potentially alter his appearance as far as the subject is concerned, cause the subject to hear suspicious noises that require investigation or cause the subject to have an entire conversation with someone who does not exist.

*Reality Fabrication Variations*
- _As You Wish_ (DC +2): Like the false memory implantation variant of the same name, this variant lets the target create a reality instead of the telepath imposing one on him. The target perceives what he wants to perceive. Again, the telepath can vaguely suggest the nature of the fabricated reality. For example, the telepath could force a target to see the telepath as someone who is allowed through a security check, but exactly who he is perceived to be is up to the target.
- Sustained Reality (DC +2/round): The fabricated reality is sustained after the telepath stops concentrating. The target may make a Will save each round to break out of the reality.
[/sblock]
[SBLOCK=Blocking]
The Discipline of Blocking, also known as counter-telepathy, is the first technique taught to most telepaths, to keep out the constant pressure of other minds.

*Extend Shield*
Power Required: 5
Range: Close
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 17
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: Yes
The telepath splits his mind shield bonus to Will saves among several people, all of whom must be within close range. The telepath can choose how much of the bonus to allocate to each person.

*Jamming*
Power Required: 15
Range: Medium (P12 Long)
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 16
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
Powerful telepaths are capable of broadcasting telepathic ‘static’ over some considerable distance, which effectively jams the use of any other ability, rendering weaker telepaths powerless. While a telepath maintains jamming, all telepaths within range (not including himself ) suffer a penalty to Telepathy checks equal to the jamming telepath’s P-Rating. A telepath entering an area which is being telepathically jammed in this way will no longer hear the ‘voices’ of sentient beings that constantly plague their lives. However, the effect is very subtle and not all telepaths will realise they are being jammed until they try to use an ability. A telepath who enters an area being jammed may make a Notice check (DC 15) every round to realise they are being jammed. The Games Master should make this check in secret.

*Jamming Variations*
- _Targeted Jamming_ (DC 20): The telepath’s jamming field is restricted to a 90-degree arc in front of him, instead of affecting the whole area around him.
- _Individual Jamming_ (DC 24): The telepath targets a single other telepath to jam. He must have Line of Sight to the other telepath.

*Mind Mirror*
Power Required: 6
Range: Self
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 18
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
By blanking his thoughts, a telepath can turn his mind into a psychic void, rendering him all but invisible to other telepaths. This is often the ultimate defence for weaker telepaths who have no chance of resisting the mental probing of stronger counterparts – by using mind mirror, a telepath can escape detection and thus leave no mental patterns for another telepath to lock on to and exploit. While mind mirror is successfully used, the telepath is immune to locate mind and sense telepathy. In addition, the telepath will not trigger the danger sense of another telepath while mind mirror is in operation.

*Mind Mirror Variations*
- _Bland Mind_ (DC 25): Instead of creating a psychic void, the telepath projects a false consciousness. This variant has all the benefits of a normal mind mirror, but also means that the telepath does not stand out in a crowd (a telepath scanning a group and finding six people but only five minds will raise an alarm, but using bland mind avoids this problem).
- _Reflect Attack_ (DC = result of other telepath’s Telepathy check +5): To use this variant, the telepath must ready an action. If he is the target of a Biokinetics ability, he may attempt to reflect the attack back on the telepath who is using the offensive ability. If the Telepathy check succeeds, the attack targets the attacker instead of the defender.
[/sblock]
[sblock=communication]
The Communication Discipline allows telepaths to exchange information directly from mind to mind.

*False Memory Implantation*
Power Rating: 16
Range: Touch
Action: Special
Telepathy Check: DC 25
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
Many mundanes believe that tales of false memory implantation by telepaths is mere rumour.
However, it is well within the realms of possibility for the greatest and most accomplished telepaths. False memory implantation is a difficult ability to perform correctly and it is very timeconsuming. However, if successful, it will allow a telepath to wipe the memories of a subject, or give him entirely new ones that will be indistinguishable from reality. 
False memory implantation requires far more time to perform that other telepathic powers. Instead of occurring every round, a telepath must maintain the power for ten minutes for every one hour he wishes to alter of the subject’s memories. The subject is permitted to make a Will save to resist the ability every ten minutes – success will result in the entire false memory implantation being rendered useless, with the telepath being forced to start all over again if he wishes to succeed. Naturally, the subject must be restrained throughout the false memory implantation. The telepath will typically remove all memory of the subject being captured and restrained as part of the false memory implantation.

*False Memory Implantation Variations*
- _As You Wish_ (DC 25): The telepath merely erases a chosen portion of the subject’s memories and the subject fills them in as he wishes to remember events. This can result in more convincing memories (the subject is less likely to ‘act out of character’, as he is creating the false history instead of the telepath). However, this version of false memory implantation can also create more problems, as the subject’s history may be contradicted by actual events that the subject was unaware of. The telepath may give a direction to the subject (‘you remember a happy event/a routine day/falling asleep’) but the telepath does not know the nature of the false memories unless he scans the subject afterwards.
- _Force Implant_ (DC +3): For every +3 increase in the DC of the Telepathy check, the subject’s Will save is reduced by –1.
- _Chain Memories _(DC 28): This variant lets the telepath leave ‘connectors’ at the end of each memory period, so if the subject succeeds in his Will save, only the most recent hour of changed memories is lost.

*Idea Seed*
Power Required: 8
Range: Close (P9 Medium, P11 Long)
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 16
Concentration: No
Multiple Subjects: No
This ability is similar to the message ability, except that it plants a simple idea in the target’s subconscious rather than communicating with the target’s conscious mind. The idea must be one that can be conveyed in a dozen words. For a number of hours equal to the result of the telepath’s Telepathy check, the idea will stick in the target’s mind. Whenever the target is involved in a boring or routine task, or is not doing anything in particular, and has the opportunity to act on the planted idea, he must make a Concentration check at DC 12 to avoid acting on the idea.
Idea seed works on the subconscious level – planting the idea‘let me out of this cell’ in a guard’s mind will not make him throw open the cell door. But it might mean that when he goes back to his security office and is sitting there reading Universe Today, he accidentally rests his foot on a button and opens the cell door slightly, or just does not pay attention to the security monitors.

*Message*
Power Required: 6
Range: Close (P9 Medium, P11 Long)
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 12
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: Yes
By focusing his thoughts, the telepath is able to project an entire message into the mind of another being. Up to 12 words may be sent each round that concentration of this ability is maintained. If multiple subjects are being communicated to in this way, they will all hear the same message.

*Message Variations*
- Glyph (DC 14): The telepath sends a mental image instead of just words.
- _Squirt_ (DC 16): The telepath sends a large amount of text instead of a few words. The telepath must mentally prepare the squirt message before sending, which takes one full round action for every 1,000 words he wishes to transmit. He can send 1,000 words for every rank he has in the Concentration skill. The recipient cannot access the transmitted text immediately; he has to mentally ‘read’ it. Squirt therefore cannot be used for efficient communication but it is a quick way to transfer raw data.
- _Confuse_ (DC +4): The message is overlaid onto the recipient’s senses, so it seems as though he hears the message through his ears instead of it being sent directly into his mind. Similarly, a Glyph is ‘seen’ by the recipient. The recipient must make a Wisdom check (DC 10) to realise that the message is a telepathic communication, not a real event.

*Second Sight*
Power Required: 7
Range: Close (P9 Medium, P11 Long)
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 18
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
Penetrating into the mind of another, the telepath may use second sight to see and hear everything his subject does. The target must allow this intrusion willingly. If the telepath has any special skills or capabilities with regards to sight and sound, they will not apply for the duration of this ability – only what the subject sees and hears will be noticed. Any Notice checks, for example, will use the subject’s skill bonus, not the telepath’s. This ability requires Line of Sight to execute but the target can wander out of Line of Sight once it is active.

*Second Sight Variations*
- _Force Sight_ (DC +5): The telepath can use this ability on an unwilling target but the target is permitted a Will save to resist.
- _Share Senses_ (DC +5): The telepath can share the second sight vision with a third party, who must be within close range of the telepath.
- _Telepath Hop_ (DC 25): The telepath can use other telepathic abilities as if he were located at the spot where the target of second sight is located.

*Warning*
Power Required: 4
Range: Close (P8 Medium, P10 Long)
Action: Free (only one per turn)
Telepathy Check: DC 10
Concentration: No
Multiple Subjects: Yes
By focusing his thoughts, the telepath is able to project a single word into the mind of another being. Typically, this is used to telepathically shout a warning, though any one word message may be sent through the use of this ability. If multiple subjects are being communicated to in this way, they will all hear the same word.

*Warning Variation*
- _Flash Glyph_ (DC 15): The telepath projects a single simple image through the warning. This glyph cannot be more than a sort of mental sketch but it can also be the telepath’s current field of view.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Scanning]
The Discipline of Scanning is the primary use most telepaths put their powers to. By reaching into the minds of others, telepaths can unearth lies or long-buried secrets. The Psi Corps ensures honesty and fairness in business negotiations by scanning the minds of the parties involved; the Centauri use their telepaths to dredge secrets out of the minds of rivals.

*Deep Scan*
Power Required: 10
Range: Close (P12 Medium)
Action: Full round
Telepathy Check: DC 16
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
This is one of the most renowned and feared of all telepathic abilities. While performing a deep scan, a telepath is able to rummage through the entire contents of a subject’s mind, examining all their secrets, lies and ambitions. The successful use of the deep scan ability will effectively allow a telepath to ask his subject one question every round which must be answered truthfully, though this is done telepathically. A deep scan is extremely uncomfortable for the subject, both physically and emotionally, as the telepath penetrates roughly into their mind. Any subject trying to resist the deep scan will instead automatically suffer 1d3 points of lethal damage every time a Will save is rolled (whether the save is successful or not). Even a subject not resisting the deep scan will automatically suffer 1d3 points of nonlethal damage every round they are being scanned.

*Deep Scan Variations*
- _Gentle Scan_ (DC 20): The telepath carefully protects the subject of the scan from any painful memories or aberrant thoughts, reducing the strain of the scan. Only a single point of lethal or nonlethal damage is suffered by the target every round.
- _Brute Scan_ (DC 20): The telepath pushes deeply with the scan, causing much more damage that necessary. This scan always deals lethal damage, whether or not the target attempts to resist.
- _Holistic Scan_ (DC +2): Instead of asking specific questions, the telepath simply assesses the current state of the target’s mind. Each round, the telepath must make an Intrigue check (DC 20). If successful, the telepath learns one useful fact from the subject’s mind, assuming the subject knows any facts relevant to the telepath. For instance, the telepath might come across a memory of a face in the crowd; the subject does not know this person but the telepath does. Such a fact is useful to the telepath but would not turn up in the course of normal deep scan questioning.
- Extended Range (DC +3 / every additional 5 feet): The telepath can stretch the physical limits of the scan, although this is extremely difficult. For every increase of +3 to the DC, the range is increased by 5 feet. Note that P12s can use deep scan at medium range; Extended Range in this case increases the range by 10 feet for every +3 increase to DC.

*Surface Scan*
Power Required: 7
Range: Close (P10 Medium)
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 16
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
This is one of the most well known and oft-used of all telepathic abilities. By lightly scanning the surface thoughts of a subject, the telepath will cause no pain or discomfort and yet be able to read whatever the subject is currently thinking and actually feel the emotions they are currently sensitive to. This is commonly used by commercial telepaths in negotiations to verify whether someone is telling the truth or not, but anything the subject is currently thinking will be noticed. Only surface thoughts may be picked up with a surface scan and a deep scan will be required to discover any information the subject is not currently thinking about. If the Telepathy check fails, then the telepath still picks up surface thoughts but cannot tell truth from lies or pick up on a specific train of thought.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Sensing]
The Sensing Discipline is related to Scanning, but where Scanning involves penetrating a single mind, Sensing allows the telepath to detect disturbances in the local psychic ‘atmosphere’.

*Locate Mind*
Power Required: 10
Range: Close (P7 Medium, P9 Long)
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 24
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
For telepaths used to abilities that require touch or visual confirmation, locating one specific mind beyond their physical senses can prove incredibly difficult. Casting their mind over a wide area, they can search for specific thought patterns, honing in on the person they seek. This ability does not require Line of Sight.
A telepath using locate mind must have at least met the person he is searching for in order for this ability to work – simply searching at random for an unknown mind will automatically fail. He will be able to locate the position of the subject to within 30 feet of their actual location and can maintain concentration to continually track them over the course of multiple rounds.

*Locate Mind Variations*
- _Precision_ (DC 28): The telepath learns the exact location of the target mind, instead of only knowing the location within 30 feet.
- _Sense Minds_ (DC 28): The telepath selects a location within range of this ability and instantly knows if there are any sentient minds within 30 feet of that location.

*Psychometry*
Power Required: 15
Range: Close
Action: Full round
Telepathy Check: DC 24
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
Strong emotions and traumatic events, as well as powerful energy discharges, can leave psychic impressions on physical objects. A telepath using psychometry can detect such impressions. This ability is unpredictable and the information gained from it is usually a mess of conflicting emotions, fragmentary memories and bizarre images. Psychometry can be used on a location or an object, although the best results come from having a significant item at the location it was imprinted on.
Psychic impressions tend to fade over time but at uncertain and unpredictable rates. Hyperspace has been known to preserve these telepathic echoes, leading to tales of ghost-haunted derelicts.

*Sense Telepathy*
Power Required: 5
Range: Close (P8 Medium, P12 Long)
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 14
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
By using this ability, a telepath will be able to track down and locate the threads of telepathic fingerprints every telepath leaves behind when he uses his talent. A telepath using sense telepathy may use the ability in one of three ways. By casting his mind around his immediate location, the telepath will be able to tell if anyone has used a telepathic ability in the area recently. The area covered by this is the range of the ability (governed by the P-Rating of the telepath himself ) but it will only be able to tell him if telepathy has been used in the areas, not what or by whom. The psychic traces left in an area will remain for a number of hours equal to the P-Rating of the telepath. By increasing the DC by +2, the telepath can read the psychic ‘fingerprint’ of the telepath who used the ability and will be able to recognise that telepath’s mind if he encounters it again. Sense telepathy does not require Line of Sight.

*Sense Telepathy Variations*
- _Analyse_ (DC 15): By performing a sense telepathy during a deep scan, the telepath can tell if the target’s mind has been affected by another telepath (and who that telepath was, if they have met in the past). The psychic traces left in another’s mind will remain for a number of hours equal to the P-Rating of the telepath. A successful Knowledge (telepathy) check, where the DC is equal to the Power of the ability the other telepath used, will determine what that ability was and how it affected the target. Analyse is a free action.
- _Assess_ (DC 16): By directing the power at a specific individual, the telepath will instantly know whether they are telepathic themselves and if they are of greater, equal or lower P-Rating than the sensing telepath.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (May 20, 2008)

OOH! Me me me, pick me!!!

Ahem, sorry, my inner me got ahold for a second. I'm the biggest damn B5-fan you could ever find. The moment I started reading this I was flooded with dozen character ideas that I'd love to play, from warrior-caste Minbari to a "Ta'Lon-like" Narn, or maybe a EA fleet-officer or a powerful teep....


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2008)

I've always liked B5 telepaths...but I'm not very familiar with the post-series history or the changes that took place after the Shadow War...


----------



## Blackrat (May 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I've always liked B5 telepaths...but I'm not very familiar with the post-series history or the changes that took place after the Shadow War...



There's not very much important to know. Sheridan kicked Clark out of presidency and the other races created the Interstellar Alliance and elected Sheridan as president. Centauri were manipulated by the Drakh into war with others and eventually Centauri Prime got pretty much leveled. Mollari became emperor and isolated Centauri. There was a war with telepaths which ended in breaking down Psi-Corps and instituting new laws on telepaths, which were less restrictive. Eventually Drakh tried invading Earth and ended up infecting the whole planet with "Shadow-made" plague which resulted in Earth being quarantined. And if I understood correctly, that's pretty much where we are now in the game's time.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2008)

A war with telepaths that overthrows Psi-Corps and establishes new laws I think would be very important for a telepath character. 

I'll look up the specifics on the wiki though...

Thanks!


----------



## Blackrat (May 21, 2008)

The problem you're bound to bump to is that there isn't anything more to be found on that subject. The teep war was addressed a couple of times in Crusade and that's it. JMS is apparantly still hoping on making a movie about it but so far no good. The only specific change in laws that were addressed is that afterwards teeps were allowed to join military service.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, the Telepath War is one subject that JMS kept from the freelancers in the hopes of making a cinematic movie one day. However, we know this much background:

The Teep War took place some time between 2262 and 2267 (hints are that it ended about a year before A Call to Arms/ Crusade, hence about 2266. It was a civil war between Psi Corps and telepaths seeking greater freedom from Psi Corps control, nominally led by Lyta Alexander in the name of her martyred lover Byron.

The upshot is that Psi Corps is disbanded and replaced with the slightly more open Bureau of Telepath Integration. There are no more Psi Cops, but telepaths are regularly checked by 'Watchmen' to see if they have infringed the privacy of Normals. All Watchmen are known as Mr. (or Ms.) Jones, and many are probably former Psi Cops with a Psi Cop attitude. Soem notorious opponents of the teep rebellion such as Bester have been tried as war criminals although Bester is still at large somewhere after failing to recognise the authority of the body trying him, and escaping.

Telepaths are now allowed to join the miltary, with Lt. Daniel Matheson of the Excalibur being the first and held to examplary behaviour.

Blackrat, any of those characters would be good. Forgot to mention that many of the League races, particularly the Drazi and Brakiri canonically have taken a "So what?" view of the Drakh plague, their governments having no great love of Earth. Individuals, however, would vary in their opinion.


----------



## Blackrat (May 21, 2008)

As for my character I'm considering a Minbari Fleet-officer, right out of training and aspiring to one day be a Shai Alyt of a Sharlin cruiser.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 21, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> As for my character I'm considering a Minbari Fleet-officer, right out of training and aspiring to one day be a Shai Alyt of a Sharlin cruiser.




That's cool.  So, being stuck on a clapped-out Earth trader vessel on an undercover mission to help...humans might cramp his style somewhat    Or perhaps he takes the opportunity to serve with pride.

[sblock="Minbari stats"]
Minbari characters have the following characteristics:

+2 Str, -2 Cha
Medium Size
Base speed 30 ft.
+2 Initiative (fast-thinking)
+2 Concentration (tough under pressure)
+4 Bluff (Minbari never lie. This bonus only works against someone who believes this...)
Weapon Focus (Bonus feat for Warrior Caste)
Fluency (English)
Fluency (Adrenato)
Fluency (Fik)
Fluency (Lenn-Ah)

Minbari specific feats you might like to consider are:

Enhanced Speed - base speed increases to 40 ft.
Way of the Warrior - Warrior Caste only, +1 to all saves.
Wind Sword - 1st level. +1 attack and damage against Humans. May not be appropriate to this campaign...
[/sblock]

[sblock="Officer stats"]
Characteristics of the Officer (fleet) class are:

Initial hit points 6 +Con modifier

Skill points (4 + Int modifier) x4
Class skills:
Acrobatics (Dex), Athletics (Str), Computer Use (Int), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Investigate (Int), Knowledge (Int) (astrophysics, engineering, law, physics, specific culture, specific local, tactics), Linguistics (Int), Medical (Int), Notice (Wis), Operations (Int) (gunnery, piloting, sensors, systems), Pilot (Dex), Technical (Int) (electronics, engineering).

[The difference between Pilot and Operations (piloting) is that the Ops skill covers large multi-crew vessels whereas piloting is for fighters, shuttles etc. You'll note some skills have been conflated in this edition.]

Feats:
Spacecraft Proficiency
Close Combat Weapons
Grenade Weapons
Pistol Weapons

Influence: 1d6 Minbari Warrior Caste

BAB+1
Fort +0, Reflex +0, Will +2
Base Defence +1
[/sblock]

You get a first level feat as well as class bonuses, and 3600 credits worth of personal gear.


----------



## Blackrat (May 21, 2008)

Yeah I have the book. Have to say this is probably the best b5 rules so far, though I liked the old Babylon Project RPG too. MGP's first edition was kind of crap.


			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> That's cool.  So, being stuck on a clapped-out Earth trader vessel on an undercover mission to help...humans might cramp his style somewhat    Or perhaps he takes the opportunity to serve with pride.



It is obviously a test, set by the elders to see if he can remain his honor in such demeaning conditions. Sarhat will not fail  . I'm penning down a short description at the moment.


----------



## Blackrat (May 21, 2008)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Wind Sword - 1st level. +1 attack and damage against Humans. May not be appropriate to this campaign...



Wrong clan anyway . Sarhat will be a Fire Wing.

[sblock=WiP]Point buy 25: STR 12, DEX 13, CON 12, INT 14, WIS 10, CHA 12

Sarhat
Minbari Fleet Officer 1
Languages: English, Minbari (Light, Grey, Dark)
Init: 4
Speed: 40
HP: 7
Saves:
-Fort: 1
-Ref: 1
-Will: 2

BAB: 1
-Melee: 3
-Ranged: 2

Defence: 10+1+1=12
DR: 2

Attack:
-Denn'bok +4 (1d6+2)

Stats:
STR 14
DEX 13
CON 12
INT 14
WIS 10
CHA 10

Class Features: Branch (Fleet),

Feats: B=Weapon Focus (Denn'bok), C=Spacecraft Proficiency, C=Close Combat Weapons, C=Grenade Weapons, C=Pistol Weapons, 1=Enhanced Speed

Skills:
Computer Use 4+2=6
Knowledge - tactics 4+2=6
Operations - Piloting 4+2=6
Operations - Systems 4+2=6
Pilot 4+1=5
Stealth (CC) 2+1-1=2

Eguipment:
Denn'bok
Padded Armor
Uniform[/sblock] 
*Sarhat ra'Ahaelden*
Sarhat of Fire Wings is one of the youngest of the prestigious clan and protege of Satai Shakat himself. Fresh out of officer training Sarhat had just been assigned to the crew of Valen'tha when Shakat assigned a special mission on him. He was to join a task-force of ISA operatives on a mission of mercy to find a cure for the plague on human homeworld. It was obviously a test on Sarhat's resolve and he is not going to fail the Satai.

Sarhat represents what is best in the Warrior Caste. He is brave to the extreme, loyal to his comrades in arms (even if they were of different race) to the point of being ready to die in their defence and strong sense of duty, as well as the combat skills and tactics training that made him capable leader in his own.

Sarhat is too young to have been in the wars but his teachers' views had an impact on the student and as such he holds a certain disdain for humans and a bit of general xenophoby, but not enough to distract him from his duty.
[sblock=Character portrait]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (May 21, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah I have the book. Have to say this is probably the best b5 rules so far, though I liked the old Babylon Project RPG too. MGP's first edition was kind of crap.




I liked the Babylon Project too, although it came in for a lot of stick. The basic mechanic was quite good, similar to FUDGE but with fewer dice to roll. I think the mistakes made with that edition was lack of support, and setting it *before* the TV series.

B5 d20 1st Ed.... yeah, it was a bit limp, really. This version is tightened up a lot more, making characters more skills-based, removing dead levels, neat rules for influence, telepathy and fleet combat, allowing play in different eras straight out of the rulebook. I must admit I've not actually run the thing yet - the group I usually game with are very old school traditionalist and have a phobia of anything without elves   . River Kingdoms is chugging along okay, I thought "What else have I got that I'd like to play?" and B5 kind of waved at me.

Looking good on the character background.


----------



## Blackrat (May 21, 2008)

Interesting. I'm still at work for few hours so I can't check the book yet but is it truly that warriors don't get Denn'bok proficiency as bonus feat?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 21, 2008)

Looks like it. Denn'bok is an Exotic Weapon Proficiency. *Rangers* get it for free, so it's probably just a system artifact to help define the Rangers. I'd be inclined, at the very least, to allow Minbari Warrior Caste to treat the Denn'bok as a standard close combat weapon rather than an exotic, as they're not grossly overpowered by any means, and offset by a high cost.


----------



## Blackrat (May 21, 2008)

That'd be cool. I added a "work in progress" crunch to the same post with the background.


----------



## Blackrat (May 22, 2008)

Aww, I can't be the only one truly interested in this ... Maybe you should add the word "recruiting" in the thread name too...


----------



## Dr Simon (May 22, 2008)

I shall do that. I'll hunt down some other B5 fans too. I thought Shayuri was joining us as well.


----------



## Blackrat (May 22, 2008)

I hope so. Well anyways, I already made a quick character image which I'll add today. I had some fun with an old photo of me and photoshop...


----------



## Dr Simon (May 22, 2008)

Ha! You turned yourself into a Minbari? Cool.

I've put an ad up in the Mongoose Publishing forums - if there's anyone who plays B5 d20 they'll be there!


----------



## Blackrat (May 22, 2008)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Ha! You turned yourself into a Minbari? Cool.
> 
> I've put an ad up in the Mongoose Publishing forums - if there's anyone who plays B5 d20 they'll be there!



Not nearly as cool as turning myself into a Centauri which I did some time ago. This one was harder though since I had to find a picture of me where I was still in better fit.

Yeah, they'll definetly be there.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2008)

I'm interested...but I'm concerned I'm stretching myself thin.

I'm in a lot of games.

Couple that with my lack of knowledge of the system, and I'm not sure I could give this game what it deserves.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 22, 2008)

I understand - there seems to be a hardcore of you who are in every game on these boards!

Don't worry too much about the system, if you know d20 you know the basics and I can help with the specifics. Although if you want to play a teep that adds another layer of complexity to the mix!


----------



## Blackrat (May 22, 2008)

Added the picture to the post with description. It is a younger me, very very heavily photoshopped .


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2008)

I'd definitely want to be a telepath. Complexity is fine.

How does it work?


----------



## Blackrat (May 23, 2008)

I'll let doc explain more profoundly but I'll give a quick tour. It is basically a skill-based system. You have telepathy skill which you use to activate abilities. Every ability has both skill DC to use and power level. DC is straight-forward skill check ofcourse. The power level is one that you must meet with you P-rating and conditional bonus. At best you can use abilities with power level egual to your P-rating + 6 by taking nonlethal damage.

P-rating is determined at character creation. You have to take telepathy as your starting feat. You roll 2d4-2 and that's your P-rating. Then you get a bonus feat which can be used on feats tagged as telepathy related or use it to boost your P-rating by 6. So maximum is P-12. After creation you can't anymore change the rating.


----------



## Blackrat (May 23, 2008)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> You get a first level feat as well as class bonuses, and 3600 credits worth of personal gear.



You sure? That's double the normal maximum starting for officer. I don't mind, that gives me enough to get me a minbari laser too but I just wanted to make sure you didn't make a mistake.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2008)

Gah, you're right - I'm reading 3D6x100 as giving a maximum of 36x100! Well, it's got 3s and 6s in it.  That should be 1800, you're right.

Some equipment will be provided for the mission. But not much...


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I'll let doc explain more profoundly but I'll give a quick tour. It is basically a skill-based system. You have telepathy skill which you use to activate abilities. Every ability has both skill DC to use and power level. DC is straight-forward skill check ofcourse. The power level is one that you must meet with you P-rating and conditional bonus. At best you can use abilities with power level egual to your P-rating + 6 by taking nonlethal damage.
> 
> P-rating is determined at character creation. You have to take telepathy as your starting feat. You roll 2d4-2 and that's your P-rating. Then you get a bonus feat which can be used on feats tagged as telepathy related or use it to boost your P-rating by 6. So maximum is P-12. After creation you can't anymore change the rating.




Blackrat pretty much has it covered. To enter the telepath class you need to take the Telepath feat, which gives you a P-rating of 2d4-2 (if you unhappily end up with 0 you become a latent teep). Telepath characters also get a bonus 1st level Telepathy feat but you can exhchange that for +6 to your P-rating.

The Telepathy skill (Cha-based) is needed to actually use any abilities.

Telepathic abilities belong to five Disciplines - Scanning, Blocking, Communication, Biokinetics and Sensing. This really only matter from second level onwards where you get the Discipline Focus class ability (see below).

You can use any telepathic ability, depending on your P-rating. 
If the required rating of the ability is less than or equal to your P-rating, all you need to do is make the Telepathy skill check. If it is higher, you can push your P-Rating by taking nonlethal damage. You roll 1d4 for every point that you wish to increase your P-rating, up to a maximum of 6d4. This is the nonlethal damage you take. If you have the relevant Discipline Focus you only roll d3s.

Example:

Surface Scan is an ability in the Scanning Discipline. It has a P-rating of 7.

A P-5 telepath can choose to take 2d4 nonlethal damage to push their P-rating up to 7. They then make a DC 16 Telepathy check. If successful, they get the information they need. Even if the check fails you still read surface thoughts but not necessarily anything useful.
If this teep has Discipline Focus (scanning) then they only roll 2d3 nonlethal damage. If they have P-7 or higher, they don't need to take any non-lethal damage.

[sblock="Telepathy Disciplines"]
Traits - Accidental Scan (P1), Mind Shield (P1), Danger Sense (P7). These are constantly active and reflexive traits.

*Biokinetics* - Action Block (P14), Daze (P8), Nerve Stimulation (P12), Pain (P10), Reality Fabrication (P16)
*Blocking* - Extend Shield (P5), Jamming (P15), Mind Mirror (P6)
*Communication* - False Memory Implantation (P16), Idea Seed (P8), Message (P6), Second Sight (P7), Warning (P4)
*Scanning* - Deep Scan (P10), Surface Scan (P7)
*Sensing* - Locate Mind (P10), Psychometry (P15), Sense Telepathy (P5)
[/sblock]

[sblock="Telepath Class features"]
Initial HP 6+Con modifier
Initial Skill Points (4+ INT modifier x4)
Class Skills : Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Initimidate (Cha), Intiruge (Cha), Investigate (Int), Knowledge (specific culture, specific local or telepathy) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Notice (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Telepathy (Cha).

Influence: 1d6 in any Influence (probably Bureau of Telepath Integration)
Proficiency: Pistol Weapons

Starting Credits 1800

BAB+0
Fort +0
Ref +0
Will +2
Defence +0

Bonus Telepathy Feat or +6 P-Rating
[/sblock]

Easy, really


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

Eee...random rolls scare me.

Do you want to roll, or shall I?

I'd almost rather you did. I have terrible luck with Invisible Castle.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2008)

I'm almost tempted to just let you choose, but if you want the random roll, I got a 5. If you forgo the bonus feat that puts it up to a very respectable P-11!


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

Yee. Only 1 less than the maximum. That pleases me.

Which means I can push to P17...if I want to kill myself. Which is cool...

Sobeit!

Thanks, by the way. 

Also, any chance we without access to bookage could get a list of setting-specific feats? No detail necessary...just a quickie list, with the understanding I might ask for details on one or two of them.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2008)

Specific Feats (that might be relevant. I've omitted the various feats geared towards military commanders and starfighter pilots).

Telepathy Feats
Ability Focus: +2 to Telepathy checks for abilities in one discipline
Adaptive Mind (6 ranks Telepathy): remove penalty for scanning aliens
Combat Teep: like Combat Casting
Gestalt: bonuses from holding hands with other teeps
Greater Gestalt (Gestalt): bigger bonuses
Meditation (Wis 13): gain Wis bonus to Telepathy checks if you meditate in a room first.
Mental Fortress (P6): gain DR2 against telepathic damage
Mindshredder (P8): cause +2 telepathic damage
Synergist (P5, Concentration 13, Telepathy 13): maintain multiple telepathic abilities at the same time.

Other Feats of note:
Alien Empathy (Sense Motive 6): bonus to SM an alien
Armour Familiarity (lower ACP)
Brawler: some improved uinarmed ability
Contact: gain a contact
Data Access (Wis 13, Computer Use 4): faster research
Devoted Friend (Contact): as it says
Fluency: speak a language
Harm's Way (Alertness, Improved Initiative): take damage for someone else
Hobby: a skill becomes a class skill
Independently Wealthy: what it says
Martial Arts: improved unarmed ability, differs from Brawler
Natural Athlete (Athletics 4): further bonus to Athletics
Nerves of Steel: less likely to be pinned in a firefight
Sixth Sense (Alertness, Improved Initiative): danger sense
Spacecraft Proficiency
Surface Vehicle Proficiency

Most of the standard d20 feats (Weapon Focus, PBS etc. are to be found). I think only Alertness of the "+2 to two skills" type feats are there, but these can be ret-conned.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

Is Skill Focus: Telepathy a valid feat choice? +3 to all Telepathy checks?

Oh oh, and are the mechanics patterened after d20 Modern rules? I assume so, but it's good to be sure.


----------



## Blackrat (May 23, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Yee. Only 1 less than the maximum. That pleases me.
> 
> Which means I can push to P17...if I want to kill myself. Which is cool...
> 
> Sobeit!



Besides, you will never need to push that far . The greatest power level of any ability is 16 if I remember correctly. Damn, we're going to have almost a psi-cop capable teep around. There are some very scary things you can do when your skill gets high enough  .


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

Hee! Almost a psi-cop? They only take the people who roll 4 and 4? They can't be common.


----------



## Blackrat (May 23, 2008)

Here's a quick list of telepathic abilities in the Core Book for you Shay. It includes the power level and the basic skill DC. Most abilities have greater functions that raise the DC. Most should be self-explanatory but if you want to know more what some do, just ask.

[sblock]Warning
Power 4, DC 10

Extend Shield
Power 5, DC 17

Sense Telepathy
Power 5, DC 14

Mind Mirror
Power 6, DC 18

Message
Power 6, DC 12

Surface Scan
Power 7, DC 16

Second Sight
Power 7, DC 18

Daze
Power 8, DC 14

Idea Seed
Power 8, DC 16

Deep Scan
Power 10, DC 16

Locate Mind
Power 10, DC 24

Pain
Power 10, DC 18

Nerve Stimulation
Power 12, DC 20

Action Block
Power 14, DC 22

Jamming
Power 15, DC 16

Psychometry
Power 15, DC 24

False Memory Implantation
Power 16, DC 25

Reality Fabrication
Power 16, DC 22[/sblock]

Aside of these there are three common abilities that don't require active trying:

Accidental Scan: You have no control over this. For example when someone you touch is under strong emotions you get a glimpse etc...

Danger Sense: Every teep of P-7 or higher can sense if something threatens her. When you are about to be surpriced the GM rolls a telepathy check for you against DC 20. If you succeed you're not surpriced.

Mind Shield: You add your P-rating to Will saves against telepathic abilities. You can lower the shield if you want as a free action.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Is Skill Focus: Telepathy a valid feat choice? +3 to all Telepathy checks?




No, 'fraid not. They spotted that one, it's explicitly not allowed in the rules! I'd say the same for any "+2 to two skills" variant that includes Telepathy too.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Oh oh, and are the mechanics patterened after d20 Modern rules? I assume so, but it's good to be sure




Nnnno, I don't think so. I'm not that familiar with d20 Modern, but B5 uses vocation-based classes rather than ability score based classes plus professions. 

Other specific variants to B5 d20:

You get a Defence Value based on class/level plus Dex. Armour counts as Damage Reduction. 
Hit points are rare - combat tends to either be fist-fights or, if the PPGs come out, ducking for cover and hoping for the best.

Vehicle and Spacecraft combat is covered by almost a mini-game within the game, rather than being a direct conversion of interpersonal combat (Star Wars d20, I'm looking at you). Elements are the same (roll d20 plus attack modifier against defence value), but it allows more for tactical decisions and it also means you don't need to roll for every pulse cannoon on a battleship.

Some skills are combined (Notice, for example, is Spot and Listen), but most things are the same as in standard d20.

Influence is a subsystem that uses 3d6 + influence score to get favours from a particular group, from a loan, information, diplomatic pressure to the use of a war fleet (that one has a DC of something like 45).

I think there are a few specific rules relating to firefights, such as autofire, aiming and being pinned by enemy fire, but they'll come up as and when. Otherwise it's pretty much the same as other d20 games.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

Good stuff...good stuff. Thanks, guys. 

What about taking 10 and 20? 

I assume taking 20 isn't possible with Telepathy checks, but what about 10?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 24, 2008)

You can't take 10 or 20 with a Telepathy check, apparently.


----------



## Blackrat (May 26, 2008)

Gah. Seems there's not much interest...  Bummer...


----------



## Dr Simon (May 26, 2008)

Well, I don't mind running the game with just the two of you, perhaps even a solo although a group would be more fun...
Guess everyone's playing Keep on the Shadowfell!


----------



## Blackrat (May 26, 2008)

Well if Shay's up for a group of two, I'd be interested to go with that too.


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2008)

Sci fi games seem to be harder sells than fantasy for some reason.

Not sure why. Guess it's just not the core gamer demographic.

Memorial Day weekend probably isn't helping matters any, either. 

I'd suggest waiting until tomorrow to decide the fate of the game. See if everyone getting back home leads to new nibbles.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 27, 2008)

It's generally a holiday of varying reasons in Europe too, so I think the board has been quiet of the last few days. Which is to say... bump!


----------



## Blackrat (May 27, 2008)

I just adverticed this game in one of my OOC threads. Well Shay is already in from there but hopefully either of the others get intriqued .


----------



## Blackrat (May 27, 2008)

Oh I just realized something. I have a bad habit of shortening peoples' screennames, like writing "Doc" when talking to anyone with Dr. infront of their name or calling Shayuri "Shay". I wanted to make sure you're not insulted because if so, I'll try and write it whole.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2008)

Hi Blackrat, I read your ad   

I have only seen the series till the shadowinvasion, and that was a long time ago.

BTW: Please short me to WD and not "Dad", okay?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 27, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh I just realized something. I have a bad habit of shortening peoples' screennames, like writing "Doc" when talking to anyone with Dr. infront of their name or calling Shayuri "Shay". I wanted to make sure you're not insulted because if so, I'll try and write it whole.




I'm happy to be Doc. As my wife has pointed out, I'm all seven of the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2008)

I'm doing Science and I'm still alive...

...

Okay, teeper. I need to know more about this bureaucracy of telepath affairs thing. Also, who and/or what now employs telepaths? Are they all freelance contractors? Mercs? It seems like intelligence agencies would be snapping them up left and right without PsiCorps to already have snapped them up left and right.

I am down to character concept here. Oh, also, in chronology, how long ago was the telepath war?

Also, 'Shay' is fine.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 27, 2008)

Stand by, casting 'Wall of Text'.

The Telepath 'Crisis' as it is usually styled ended 2 years ago (2265).  There's little clear data about it, but it seems to have been ongoing in its intense state for about a year, although the seeds were sown in 2262 and rumbled on in the form of terrorist attacks on Psi Coprs by the followers of Byron.

For those of you who didn't make it to Season Five, Byron was a former Psi Cop and protege of Bester who left the Corps in disgust at its actions (and his own complicity in the murder of mundanes). His goal was to set up a homeworld for human telepaths where they would be left alone, and he started by forming a colony on B5. Unfortunately, the combination of mundane mistrust, Psi Corps hunting, the fragile cult of personality that had built up around Byron, his own martyr-in-waiting personality and a misguided attempt to blackmail a planet from the League of Non-Aligned Worlds resulted in Byron fulfilling his martyr fantasy (along with many of his followers) in a huge explosion. The remnants of his followers, led by his former lover Lyta Alexander, vowed to fight on in his name. Although Byron pursued a fanatical devotion to non-violent ways, Lyta and the others do not share this idealism, which failed so dramatically.

Ultimately Lyta succeeded at the cost of her own life, thanks in part to her Vorlon modification and also thanks to money and resources provided by G'Kar (in return for DNA to help experiment in producing Narn telepaths) and Edgars Industries (run by Mr. Garibaldi who had a serious wish to harm Bester). Most of the details of this are unknown to non-telepaths.

For a human teep, you have the choice of having fought on either side (and not all in Psi Corps were evil, and many would have seen the Byronites as terrorists and a force of chaos), or of having avoided taking sides, as you see fit and depending on your chosen age. A P-11 would have been quite important in Psi-Corps and a more experienced teep would have been an instructor or similar. Or they might have been subjected to Psi Corps infamous breeding and enhancement experiments.

Who employs telepaths now?

Due to the Telepath Regulation and Control Act (2265), telepaths are required to be registered with the Bureau of Telepath Integration but are otherwise free to pursue any career. The commercial sector is common for low-level teeps, as it was under Psi Corps. Telepaths are now permitted in law-enforcement and military roles (although Due Process still ensures that a scan is not legal evidence). A high level Teep may well work in a covert intelligence role.
Some, of course, may work in jobs that don't utilise their telepathy; a partial fulfillment of Byron's dream of a world where telepaths were not simply used as mind-reading tools by mundanes and Psi-Corps.

Enforcement of the Act is carried out by the Watchmen of the Bureau (all known as Mr. or Ms. Jones). They conduct scans every six months of registered telepaths (registration carries the implicit permission to allow this) and check for any infractions. Some are former Psi-Cops. Others are not. Unlike Psi-Corps, the Earth Senate has ultimate jurisdiction over the Watchmen and can act to prevent any abuse of power.

Infractions are classified as minor, major and serious. Minor infractions carry no penalty by themselves, but can accumulate to a higher breach. Major infractions usually require a spell in a Telepathic Compliance facility for re-training. Serious infractions usually result in criminal proceedings. The abilities and their related infraction levels are:

Accidental Scan - none if accidental, minor if intended
Communication - none
Danger Sense - none
Daze - serious
Deep Scan - major
False Memory Implantation - major
Jamming - minor
Image projection - none if defensive, minor if aggressive
Locate mind - minor
Mind mirror - none
Mind Shield - none
Nerve Stimulation - serious
Pain - serious
Reality Fabrication - major
Sense Telepathy - none
Surface Scan - serious
Warning - none.
(This list is from a 1st edition supplement. They changed the rules for telepaths in 2nd edition so not all abilities may be listed above, I haven't cross-checked).

Note that some roles are given exceptions under the Integration Act. Teeps in law enforcement, for example, are allowed to use Locate Mind or Jamming. Military teeps may be allowed to use Pain in a combat situation and so on.

Telepaths still tend to wear the 'psi' symbol to denote registration, but are no longer required by law to wear gloves (nor the badge). 

Unregistered telepaths are still considered a danger to society, but are now normally treated as other criminals via mundane law enforcement with a telepath on the team. The fanatical hunting of 'blips' conducted by Psi Corps has been toned down - with a less oppressive and power-mad body controlling them, fewer telepaths see the need to go rogue, apart from those using their powers for nefarious purposes.  Currently the greater effort is being expended hunting down 'war criminals' from the Telepath Crisis, like the notorious Psi Cop Bester.


----------



## Blackrat (May 28, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Hi Blackrat, I read your ad
> 
> I have only seen the series till the shadowinvasion, and that was a long time ago.



Woot! I lured another player in. There's a short summary of events after that in the first page.



> BTW: Please short me to WD and not "Dad", okay?



Sure thing "Pa" , I meant WD


----------



## Blackrat (May 28, 2008)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> I'd be inclined, at the very least, to allow Minbari Warrior Caste to treat the Denn'bok as a standard close combat weapon rather than an exotic, as they're not grossly overpowered by any means, and offset by a high cost.



So how about this. Is it okay for me to treat it as standard close combat weapon?


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2008)

Awesome. That's exactly the info I needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So how about this. Is it okay for me to treat it as standard close combat weapon?




Yeah, I reckon that would be fine.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2008)

Something to consider, if you are playing a human characters, is if they are from Earth or not.

Earth is now under quarantine, so Earth-born humans would have been offworld during the Drakh attack 6 months ago, perhaps now forcibly prevented from returning home. Colony-world humans, on the other hand, may or may not care what happens to the Earthers. The Martians in particular may well be enjoying seeing Earth get its comeuppance.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Woot! I lured another player in. There's a short summary of events after that in the first page.
> 
> 
> Sure thing "Pa" , I meant WD



Okay a will think about a characterconcept. One of my other games just died.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 29, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Okay a will think about a characterconcept. One of my other games just died.




If you need any info on recent events in the B5 universe (not already covered in this topic!), just ask. You might find the old Lurker's Guide http://www.midwinter.com/lurk/lurker.html to be useful too.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2008)

I would be interested in playing a scientist.

Can you post some informations regarding the pak’ma’ra?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 29, 2008)

A pak'ma'ra, eh?  Why does the idea of a pak'ma'ra scientist make me think of Doctor Zoidberg? 

Actually, it would work quite well for the cover story - that of Quantium-40 buyers on a lawless fringe world. The pak'ma'ra are great traders of Q-40 and are commonly found in the worst places of the universe (partly because they don't care about such things and partly because they tend not to get invited to the nice parts).

The first pak'ma'ra allowed into the Rangers (in 2262) was trained in infiltration techniques since the effective invisibility of the pak'ma'ra made it ideally suited to covert courier missions. Who would suspect it, and who would want to go near it?

[sblock="pak'ma'ra stats"]
In game terms, pak'ma'ra get the following:

-2 Dex, +4 Con, -2 Cha.
Medium size.
Base speed 20 ft.
+2 Stealth and Subterfuge, may always treat these as class skills.
+2 Intrigue used to gather information.
+2 Investigate used to search an area.
Great Fortitude feat for free.
Immune to many common diseases, poisons and some toxic atmospheres.
Fluency (English) - understand only, need a translator unit to converse in non-pak'ma'ra languages.
Fluency (pak'ma'ra)

You can also elect to take the Stench feat at 1st level, which causes all within 10 ft. to make a Concentration check or be sickened, plus gives a Charisma bonus to other pak'ma'ra. However, this would also affect allies as it is a permanent effect...
[/sblock]

[sblock="Scientist stats"]
Scientist game rules:

Initial hit points: 5+ Con modifier
Initial skill points (8+Int modifier) x4
Class skills: Computer Use (Int), Concentration (Con), Investigate (Int), Knowledge (any) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Medical (Int), Profession (white collar) (Int), Technical (any) (Int).

Proficient with pistol weapons
Starting money 2400 credits

Mental Agility: may make Operations, Knowledge and Technical checks untrained.
Primary Area of Study: select Medical, Linguistics, any one Knowledge or any one Technical skill as primary area of study. Add class levels to this skill.

1d4 Influence in area related to primary study
+0 BAB
Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +2
+0 base defence
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 2, 2008)

Any news on those other characters?

Since this is quite a slow recruitment I'm happy to drag this on for a while. Once we get playing, it'll probably be at about the same speed as Rive Kingdoms.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2008)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> A pak'ma'ra, eh?  Why does the idea of a pak'ma'ra scientist make me think of Doctor Zoidberg?
> 
> Actually, it would work quite well for the cover story - that of Quantium-40 buyers on a lawless fringe world. The pak'ma'ra are great traders of Q-40 and are commonly found in the worst places of the universe (partly because they don't care about such things and partly because they tend not to get invited to the nice parts).
> 
> ...



Sounds good. I will work on some background and stats. Did the characters worked together before?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 2, 2008)

My thoughts on how the characters met:

The ISA/Rangers has a general call for experts in various fields, from all races in the ISA, to assist in the search for a cure to the Drakh Plague. For whatever reason, the characters' superiors in their field have put them forwards as candidates for this mission.

There has been a brief but intense training session of perhaps a week or two in the Minbari capital city Tuzanor, then they are given their first mission (this one). So they are familiar with each other at least from the training. If you like, they may be familiar with each other from before as well, if you can work out a backstory between you. As this is B5, it isn't essential that you are all best friends who would out each other before anything else.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 2, 2008)

Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Any news on those other characters?
> 
> Since this is quite a slow recruitment I'm happy to drag this on for a while. Once we get playing, it'll probably be at about the same speed as Rive Kingdoms.



I probably won't be able to finish the character until next weekend. I have an important exam on thursday and preparing for it is eating most of my time. But after that, I'll finish the character as soon as possible .


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

Got a bit of a flavor block 

Are there special character creation rules I should be aware of?
Or should I just take your provided infos and build it like a D&D character?

Slightly off-topic: Has anyone tried to convert Babylon 5 to Star Wars Saga rules?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2008)

Working on it...

Anything I should keep in mind, feat or skillwise, to reflect Ranger training?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 3, 2008)

Blackrat: no worries.

WD: It's pretty much as D&D character creation - I think the points total is in the first post. Some feats are different, and there are some setting-specific feats, but standard ones are pretty much the same. Some skills have been condensed - I'll post a full list shortly.

Shayuri: not particularly. There is a Ranger core class for full Ranger training, otherwise anything to do with stealth, combat and Minbari culture, I think. Iron Will is a good Ranger-y feat.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 3, 2008)

*B5 RPG skills*:

Where sub-skills are listed with a capital letter, these are the SRD skills that have been combined into a new skill (e.g. Athletics covers all checks to Climb, Jump or Swim). Where sub-skills are not capitalised, these are specialisations that must be chosen (e.g. Operations (systems) or Operations (pilot)).

Acrobatics (Dex): Balance, Tumble, Zero-G
Appraise (Int)
Athletics (Str): Climb, Jump, Swim
Bluff (Cha)
Computer Use (Int)
Concentration (Con)
Diplomacy (Cha)
Drive (Dex)
Intimidate (Cha)
Intrigue (Cha): Gather Information, Disguise
Investigate (Int): Search, Forensics
Knowledge (Int) : astrophyics, biology, chemistry, engineering, history, law, philosophy, physics, specific culture, specific local, tactics, telepathy
Linguistics (Int)
Medical (Int)
Notice (Wis): Spot, Listen
Operations (Int) : driving, gunnery, piloting, sensors, systems
Pilot (Dex)
Profession (Int): blue collar, white collar, performing
Sense Motive (Wis)
Stealth (Dex): Hide, Move Silently
Subterfuge (Dex): Disable Device, Pick Lock, Sleight of Hand
Technical (Int): electronics, engineering, mechanical
Telepathy (Cha)


Note that the Operations skill array covers use of large scale equipment from warships to fleets. Drive allows you to drive a small ground vehicle, Operations (driving) allows you to command an industrial crawler or a regiment of tanks.
The Technical skill array is used to take things apart and/or put them together again.
Linguistics is a single skill that allows communication (halting) in any language, but the Fluency feat gives full communicative ability in a given language. Unlike the SRD Speak Language, you put varied points into Linguistics, same as any other skill.
Knowledge (specific culture) is always a class skill and always considered trained _for your own culture_.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2008)

Do humans still get the usual 2 feats and bonus skill point at 1st level?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Do humans still get the usual 2 feats and bonus skill point at 1st level?




Yes.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Slightly off-topic: Has anyone tried to convert Babylon 5 to Star Wars Saga rules?



I thought about it when Saga first came but time was against me. I might consider it again though


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 13, 2008)

There's quite a few similarities between SW Saga and the 2nd edition of B5RPG - the simplified skill subset, for one. The classes in B5 tend to follow the pattern of giving a bonus feat from a thematically-linked selection one level, class feature from a thematically-linked selection the next. It's not quite as open as the talent tree system, sort of a mid-way step.

The main difference is in the fragility of the characters - B5 was designed so that you'd think twice if somebody pulled a gun on you, SW expects you to dive in whilst deflecting the blaster bolts with your lightsaber. 

Not forgotten about this, BTW, folks. I'll try to have a place-holder IC piece up by next week.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2008)

I haven't forgotten either...glad to see it's still moving.

I'll have a character ready by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2008)

Background and IC placeholder up:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4308211


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2008)

Hee...finally done with the crunch, and I forgot to email it to myself at work, so it'll have to wait for me to get home tonight.

Right now I'm thinking of a character with a military background...perhaps even former Psi-Corps. Maybe even fought on the 'wrong' side of the war...or maybe was one who, when she learned what was going on, felt compelled to switch sides.

But I like the idea of a very tight, professional demeanor.

Alternatively, I could go the other way with a former rogue telepath who was kept zealously hidden from Psi Corps due to her strength, and who grew with a distrust and fear of centralized authority in general...

Either of those ideas seem better for this game than the other?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2008)

Hm, either has merit. I think the former would be one who would be more likely to be considered for such a serious and sensitive mission, but on the other hand the second would play off nicely with Blackrat's Minbari (being quite opposite) and somebody with roguish experience might be better for a lawless world such as Lison.

Which is a long-winded way of saying I don't mind!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

crunch nearly finished, but background still sound bland.

Nothing more then medical training and later joining the rangers.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, either of those would be quite exceptional for a pak'ma'ra, so by itself it's not too bland.

As a thought for a tie-in:

Pak'ma'ra are immune to most known diseases, but the plague that killed off the Markab in 2259 (the disease known as 'Drafa') also affected the pak'ma'ra. There is some possibility that Drafa was related to the Drakh Virus in some way since it was supernaturally virulent (100% contagious, 100% fatal) and the Markab were known to have prior knowledge of the Shadows (if couched in mythological terms). Hence Drafa may have been a bio-weapon unleashed in the last Shadow War (1000 years ago). 
Since this is a disease that affects pak'ma'ra, your character may have had experience in studying the disease, and hence knowledge that may be usable in identifying a cure for the Drakh Virus.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, mine is pretty much ready. I could purchace some general eguipment and need to check the effects of the armor and weapon-damage. The sheet is in the first page.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool, don't forget that you get Spacecraft Proficiency as a bonus 1st level Fleet officer feat.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2008)

Mew...I backed up a bit and am reworking the concept to try to capture that military feel, but not lose what sounds like fun contrast with another character. Here's a WIP character sheet. Comments, questions and so on are welcome.

[sblock=WIP it good]Name: Ashley Logan
Race: Human
Occupation: Licensed Commercial Telepath

Str 8
Dex 11  3
Con 12  4
Int 14  6
Wis 10  2
Cha 16  10

BAB+0
Fort +1
Ref +0
Will +2 (+11 vs psi)
Defence +0

Hit points: 7/7

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill points

Class Abilities
P-11 Telepathy
Accidental Scan: GM controlled ability to sometimes get telepathic flashes without meaning to.
Danger Sense: GM rolls a telepathy check for you against DC 20. If you succeed you're not surprised.
Mind Shield: You add your P-rating to Will saves against telepathic abilities. You can lower the shield if you want as a free action.

Skills : 28pts
* Concentration (Con) +5 (4 ranks + 5 con)
* Diplomacy (Cha) +7 (4 ranks + 3 cha)
* Intrigue (Cha) +7 (4 ranks + 3 cha)
* Investigate (Int) +6 (4 ranks + 2 int)
* Knowledge (telepathy) (Int) +6 (4 ranks + 2 Int)
* Notice (Wis) +4 (4 ranks + 0 Wis)
* Telepathy (Cha) +7 (4 ranks + 3 cha)

Feats
Influence: 1d6 Influence (Bureau of Telepath Integration)
Proficiency: Pistol Weapons
- Telepathy
- Mental Fortress (DR 2 vs telepathic damage)

Starting Credits 1800
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks, I totally forgot to write down the class starting feats.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey there...er...ping?

Been working on my character, but there's been nothing on this for weeks. Is it still happening?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry, I got a bit distracted by the 4e hype.

I will post crunch tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello, 

Yes, still here, got a bit lost during the changeover to ENWorld 2, but still interested in getting this thing going.

Edit: Shayuri, had a look at the character and can't see any problems there. The emphasis on diplomacy and investigation contrasts nicely with Blackrat's more martial character, which is good. 

For feats, don't forget that you have to take Telepathy as your 1st level feat, so you'd only have your human bonus feat slot to use. The B5 system is quite generous for bonus feats, though, so you pick them up soon enough.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2008)

Are there still openings?  I LOVE B5, and have recently been re-watchign the series.  Unfortunately, I'd need (A lot of) help creating my character, as I don't have the rules...


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Are there still openings?  I LOVE B5, and have recently been re-watchign the series.  Unfortunately, I'd need (A lot of) help creating my character, as I don't have the rules...




I can help you with the character creation Jemal, and I do hope Doc is willing to take one more. I'd love to see this game actually coming to life .


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2008)

From what I've read so far we've got: 
Shayuri - Human Telepath
Blackrat - Minbari Fleet Officer(What exactly do they do? Fly/shoot/fight? Combo?)
Walking_Dad - Pak'mara Scientist
Jemal(Thats me. ) - I think I'm gonna try a human spec-ops style character, perhaps a ranger.
Hmm.. can Narn be rangers?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2008)

Jemal said:


> Fly/shoot/fight? Combo?



This, along with bolstering allies. Fleet officer are the bridge-crew in starships. Ivanova, Sheridan, Sinclair for example are fleet officers.


> Hmm.. can Narn be rangers?



I believe so. At least at this point there are drazi and pak'ma'ra rangers and all member-races of ISA were allowed to send recruits.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2008)

Jemal, welcome aboard.

Y'know, I was looking over the characters yesterday and thought that a spec-ops type character would be useful, so go for it.

And yes, at this point in time membership in the rangers is open to any ISA race, including Narns. I suspect that any race other than Minbari and humans are still rare but by no means unheard of. 

As well as the ranger class, there is an Agent class which covers all manner of spec-ops type characters, or you could go for a strightforward soldier for more frontline combat experience.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

[sblock=stats]Pak'mara Scientist (Doctor)

Str: 10
Dex: 10
Con: 16
Int: 14
Wis: 14
Cha: 9

Racial Traits:
Medium size.
Base speed 20 ft.
+2 Stealth and Subterfuge, may always treat these as class skills.
+2 Intrigue used to gather information.
+2 Investigate used to search an area.
Great Fortitude feat for free.
Immune to many common diseases, poisons and some toxic atmospheres.
Fluency (English) - understand only, need a translator unit to converse in non-pak'ma'ra languages.
Fluency (pak'ma'ra)

Class Abilities:
Mental Agility: may make Operations, Knowledge and Technical checks untrained.
Primary Area of Study: Medical. Add class levels to this skill.

HP: 8
Defense:10
Fort: +5
Reflex: +0
Will: +4

Proficiencies: pistol weapons

Feats:
Bonus: Great Fortitude
1: ?

Skills (Rank only): 40 skill Points
Computer Use (Int) 4
Concentration (Con) 2
Investigate (Int) 4
Knowledge (any) (Int)
- biology 4
- chemistry 2
- engineering 2
- physics 2
Linguistics (Int) 2
Medical (Int) 4
Profession (white collar) (Int) 2
Technical (any) (Int)
- electronics 2
- mechanical 2
Stealth (Dex) 4
Subterfuge (Cha) 4


Credits: 2400[/sblock]

Any good idea for a name?

NOT Zoidberg


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2008)

WD said:
			
		

> NOT Zoidberg




Why not


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

only as a nickname!!!


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2008)

Oops


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2008)

WD: Pak'ma'ra example names from the rulebook: Borl, D'Ram, G'Vort, L'Him, Sk'Ven, Trik, Vurk.

Some of those sound a bit Narn-ish to me, but I guess that simple one or two syllable names that sound a bit like somebody being sick is the general guideline!

Jemal: 

[SBLOCK="Human characteristics"]
As per standard d20.
Medium sized
30 ft. base speed
Bonus 1st level feat
Extra skill point per level
Fluency (English)
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK="Narn characteristics"]
+2 Con, -2 Cha
Medium Size
30 ft. base speed
Low-light vision
+1 racial bonus to all attack rolls vs. centauri (from melee to starship combat)
Toughness feat
Proficient with close combat, pistol, grenade and rifle weapons
Fluency (Narn) and Fluency (English)
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK="Agent class"]
Initial hit points 6+Con bonus

Skill points 8+Int bonus (x4 at first level).
Skills: Acrobatics (Dex), Appraise (Int), Athletics (Str), Bluf (Cha), Computer Use (Int), Concentration (Con), Drive (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Intrigue (Cha), Investigate (Int), Knowledge (law, specific culture, specific local) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Notice (Wis), Pilot (Dex), Profession (blue collar, white collare, performing) (Wis, Int or Cha), Sense Motive (Wis), Stealth (Dex), Subterfuge (Dex).

Two Influences at 1d6 each. One must be faction of native culture.

1800 Credits

BAB +0, Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +0, Defence +0

Master of the Craft class feature - gain Skill Focus feat in one of Bluff, Computer Use, Concentration, Intrigue, Investigate, Notice, Sense Motive, Subterfuge or Stealth.

Proficient with close combat, grendade and pistol weapons.
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK="Ranger class"]
Initial hit points 7+Con modifier

Skill points 6+ Int modifier
Skills: Acrobatics (Dex), Athletics (Str), Computer Use
(Int), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Drive
(Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Intrigue (Cha), Investigate (Int),
Knowledge (history, law, philosophy, specific culture, specific
local or tactics) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Medical (Int), Notice
(Wis), Pilot (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Stealth (Dex) and
Subterfuge (Dex).

Initial Influence: 1d4 Ranger Influence

Weapon Proficiency: A Ranger is proficient with all close
combat, grenade and pistol weapons. A Ranger also gains
the Exotic Weapon Proficiency (denn’bok) and Martial Arts
feats for free.

1200 Credits

Adrenato: All Rangers are trained in the Minbari religious
caste language of Adrenato – they receive Fluency (Minbari:
Adrenato) for free. Non-Minbari Rangers are also considered
to be familiar with Minbari technology.

Discipline of the Ranger: Rangers require incredible
dedication and mental and physical discipline. A Ranger mustspend at least two hours each day meditating and practising
his skills. If the character misses a practice session, he will lose
access to the following Ranger class features until such time as
they resume their regimen: The Application of Terror, Die For
The One, Live For The One and Standing On The Bridge.
Note that combat, sneaking and other dangerous activities
count as practising, but this requirement can make it difficult
for a Ranger to hold down a mundane job or go undercover
without preparation or postponing his advancement.
Furthermore, Rangers are expected to hold to the code of the
Rangers. If a character retreats from a fight without good
reason, shows cowardice or disloyalty, acts in an immoral
fashion or otherwise breaches the Ranger code, he is ejected
from the Rangers and barred from future advancement in the
Ranger class.

Fearless: Rangers are broken of their fear by their hard
training. They cannot be affected by fear-based effects. They
are also incredibly resistant to mental coercion, torture, pain
and deprivation. Rangers receive a +2 competence bonus to
Concentration checks and Will saving throws.

Garb of Honour: As part of the ceremony that marks the
completion of their training, all Rangers receive three items.
- The black robes of the Ranger. These custom-fitted
robes are made of Minbari crystalweave. They give the
Ranger Damage Reduction 2 and a +1 bonus to Stealth
checks.
- A denn’bok, the Minbari fighting pike (see page 135).
- A Ranger pin, a symbol of the Ranger’s oath.

Losing any of these items shames the Ranger greatly. They will
not loan or give them to another except under the most grave
of circumstances. If one of these items is lost, the Ranger will
do everything within his power to regain the item and punish
those responsible

BAB +1, Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +1, Defence +1
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 11, 2008)

shall I assume that aside from what's been posted so far d20 modern ruleset will work for character creation?  I think I'm going to go with the ranger.  
Question : Are all of the martial arts tree of feats from d20 Modern acceptable/available?  If not (or even if so) what kind of feats are in place in the B5 system for a martial arts styled character?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 11, 2008)

As I've said before, I'm not that familiar with d20 Modern so I can't comment on that. As for martial arts, there are two main feats that approach unarmed fighting in different ways:

*Brawler*
You can hold your own in a bar-fight or brawl.
*Prerequisite*: Base attack bonus +1.
*Benefit*: You are considered to be armed even when unarmed
– that is, you do not provoke attacks or opportunity from
armed opponents when you attack them while unarmed.
However, you still get an attack of opportunity against any
opponent who makes an unarmed attack on you. In addition,
your unarmed strikes can deal lethal or nonlethal damage,
at your option. You also gain a +2 bonus to bull rush and
grapple checks.
*Normal*: A character without the Brawler or Martial Arts feats
provokes attacks of opportunity when attacking unarmed and
can only deal nonlethal damage.

*Martial Arts*
You are trained in a particular school of martial artists, such
as tae kwon doe, karate or an alien style such as that used by
the Minbari.
*Prerequisite*: Base attack bonus +1.
*Benefit*: You are considered to be armed even when unarmed
– that is, you do not provoke attacks or opportunity from
armed opponents when you attack them while unarmed.
However, you still get an attack of opportunity against
any opponent who makes an unarmed attack on
you. In addition, your unarmed strikes can deal
lethal or nonlethal damage, at your option.
You also gain a +2 bonus to disarm
and trip checks.
*Normal*: A character without the Brawler or Martial Arts feats
provokes attacks of opportunity when attacking unarmed and
can only deal nonlethal damage.

In addition there is the standard Combat Expertise feat tree, and the following feats may also be of interest:

*Natural Athlete*
You have developed your athletic potential and find many
tasks easier as a result.
*Prerequisite*: Athletics 4 ranks.
*Benefit*: You do not become flat-footed when balancing
or climbing. You automatically succeed at Reflex saves to
catch onto edges when jumping and Athletics checks to drag
yourself up from dangling. You can also ‘kip up’ (stand up) as
a free action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity.

*Drazi Tackle*
Named because it exemplifies a typical Drazi approach to
unarmed combat, those skilled in tackling others can often
treat targets as little more than bowling pins.
*Prerequisites*: Athletics 6 ranks, Brawler.
*Benefit*: You gain a +2 bonus to bull rush checks. You do not
provoke an attack of opportunity when you try to bull rush
an opponent. Bull rush targets may not choose to avoid the
character. Also, if the attacker exceeds the target’s Strength
check by 5 or more, he may choose to either:

Push the target to one side (the target is moved to
the 5-foot by 5-foot space either to the left or right of
their current position and the attacker continues in the
direction of the bull rush as normal).
Knocking the target down and move over them (the
target becomes prone automatically and the attacker
continues in the direction of the bull rush as normal).
Knock the target backwards and stay in the target’s
original space (the target will still move 5 feet in the
direction of the bull rush for every 5 points by which
the attacker’ Strength check exceeded the target’s).
*Normal*: Successful bull rushes can only knock the target
backwards and the attacker must move with the target for the
knockback distance to be greater than one 5-foot by 5-foot
space.

Were you also interested in the details of the soldier class?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

Do Pak'ma'ra have something like family names?

I will go with Vurk as first name.

BTW: I ever wanted to play a gnome bard specializing in Bardic Knowledge with the name: Google Quickfinder


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 11, 2008)

Jemal said:


> shall I assume that aside from what's been posted so far d20 modern ruleset will work for character creation?  I think I'm going to go with the ranger.
> Question : Are all of the martial arts tree of feats from d20 Modern acceptable/available?  If not (or even if so) what kind of feats are in place in the B5 system for a martial arts styled character?




B5 RPG is closer to D&D 3.5 than D20 Modern actually. There are no talent trees for example, but just class features.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 11, 2008)

As Blackrat said, but with this edition of the B5 RPG the class abilities are quite flexible, usually with a bonus feat every other level or equivalent (similar to SW Saga) interspersed with other class features chosen from lists (kind of similar to SW Saga talent trees, but not quite as flexible as that). The Agent class, for example, grants the Opportunism class feature at 3rd, 6th and 9th level. This is a special attack that functions under Sneak Attack conditions and can be Sneak Attack, Stunning Attack or Crippling Attack (each can be chosen multiple times to stack). 

Also of note, but perhaps less so for PbP, is that the core classes all only go up to level 10, with class features at each level. Higher level characters all multi-class or take prestige classes.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Do Pak'ma'ra have something like family names?
> 
> I will go with Vurk as first name.
> 
> BTW: I ever wanted to play a gnome bard specializing in Bardic Knowledge with the name: Google Quickfinder




LOL at Google Quickfinder!  I usually end up running quite serious settings but I'd like to do a kick-loose purely-for-laughs D&D game with little internal consistency and loads of anachronisms. If and when I do, I may nick this (or invite you to play).

I don't know about pak'ma'ra family names, information is sparse on them (if you're someone who doesn't own The Lurker's Guide to Pak'ma'ra). You can have one if you want one, and feel free to improv. elements of pak'ma'ra society. Since the rest of the universe avoids them, not many people are going to know if you're telling the truth or not....

[SBLOCK="Pak'ma'ra info"]
Fluff from the rulebook:

*P a k ’ m a ’ r a*
The Pak’ma’ra are a minor species, known – or perhaps
infamous – for their poor personal hygiene and carrion
eating. For religious reasons, they devour the bodies of other
sentients. The Pak’ma’ra have been accused of body theft
and graverobbing in the past, but in recent times, they only
take the bodies they are given. The Pak’ma’ra are relatively
unsophisticated, both technologically and culturally. Their
homeworld has huge deposits of Quantium-40, the elemen tused in hyperspace travel, so they were brought into the
League with almost unseemly haste.

*Personality*: Most Pak’ma’ra are aware of the low esteem that
they are held in and so keep to themselves and avoid notice.
A handful of Pak’ma’ra delight in playing up to the stereotype
by being as disgusting and ghoulish as possible, leering and
belching fetid air at others. One way or another, the racial
pride of the Pak’ma’ra species is carefully concealed.

*Physical Description*: Pak’ma’ra are large, grey-skinned
humanoids. They have two large proboscises on their faces,
which function as feeding tentacles, allowing the Pak’ma’ra to
shovel food or draw whole corpses into their large mouths.
Pak’ma’ra appear to be hunchbacked but the ‘hump’ actually
conceals the Pak’ma’ra’s mate. All adult Pak’ma’ra are mated
pairs; the smaller, relatively unintelligent male physically and
permanently bonds with the female in a union.

*Relations*: The Pak’ma’ra are tolerated for their mineral
wealth and ignored in most other contexts. This has resulted
in an underclass of Pak’ma’ra lurkers appearing on every space
station and trading post from one side of the League to the
other – there are always trade ships coming to their homeworld
of Melat and so it is easy to find transport offworld.

*Pak’ma’ra Systems*: The only Pak’ma’ra world is Melat,
a world of thick, toxic atmosphere and sludge seas. The
environment is highly dangerous; only the Pak’ma’ra can go
out in Melat without wearing encounter suits. Melat’s sole
export is Quantium-40 but this element is so rare and highly
prized that the Pak’ma’ra economy is thriving.

*Pak’ma’ra Beliefs*: The Pak’ma’ra believe that the soul is
caught within the body at the moment of death and the body
must be ritually consumed to set the soul free for its journey
beyond the Rim. Trapping the soul through burial merely
confuses and injures it, forcing it to wait until the body decays
before reincarnating. The Pak’ma’ra are surprisingly dedicated
to their faith, although they have learned not to speak of it to outsiders.

*Language*: The Pak’ma’ra language is impossible for
other races to learn, so they must make do with electronic
translators. Pak’ma’ra translators produce a pidgin trade
language composed mainly of loan-words from English, Drazi
and Centauri.

*Names*: Borl, D’Ram, G’Vort, L’Him, Sk’Ven, Trik, Vurk

*Starfarers*: Most Pak’ma’ra starfarers are stowaways or
passengers on board freighters who visited Melat, but the
race does have a growing merchant navy, and is beginning to establish colonies on neighbouring worlds. The Pak’ma’ra
ability to survive in almost any environment means they can
inhabit worlds that are useless to more established races.

To the eyes of other races, the Pak’ma’ra are lazy, disgusting
and smelly, eating only carrion – even that of their own race
at times. With questionable hygiene and an appearance that
generates disgust among others, Pak’ma’ra tend to be ignored
wherever they go, assumed to be part of whatever underclass
exists on the worlds and colonies they travel to. They certainly
have a very different outlook on the universe and do not
perceive things in the same way as others. On the other hand,
it is a rarely known trait that Pak’ma’ra do not often lie or steal
and are willing to help almost anyone in distress. They are
highly individualistic and have no set form of government,
as such – a concept almost incomprehensible for them. This
has caused problems in the past when other governments
have tried to negotiate treaties for trade and territory with
the Pak’ma’ra, as there is no identifiable structure within their
society that gives rise to overall leaders. Even the Pak’ma’ra
representative for the League of Non-Aligned Worlds holds little authority over others of his kind, though he is charged
with making decisions that affect their homeworld, Melat, on
the border of the Drazi Freehold and Centauri Republic.
Though the Pak’ma’ra lack much of the technological
innovation common to other races, the large quantities
of Quantium-40 on their homeworld has allowed them to
trade for ships, weapons and other items that have permitted
the safety and protection of Melat. Because of the valuable
resources of their homeworld alone, the Pak’ma’ra were
welcomed into the League of Non-Aligned Worlds with open
arms by governments keen to exploit this race and so push
ahead with their jump gate construction. However, as time
went on, the less pleasant aspects of their race became more
apparent and now the Pak’ma’ra have few real allies among the
League, though there are those in other governments who steel
themselves to sway Pak’ma’ra votes in political negotiations.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 11, 2008)

Rogues Gallery is up for this game.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2008)

Nnnngh!

Sorry about the delay, but Enworld is back to being CRAWLY SLOW whenever I get onto it.

I'll post the full writeup (don't have time now, gotta go to work), but the capsule concept is that of a former Psi-Corps operative who defected from the Corps during the Telepath Wars as she started realizing only then what the Psi Corps had become. After that betrayal (as she sees it, she was the one betrayed), she's become much more cynical and cautious about centralized authority and believes it's only a matter of time before vigilance lapses and the new Bureau succumbs to the same corruption.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2008)

It has gone a bit slow again hasn't it.

Shayuri, that sounds good to me. I might be able to work in a variant of the unfilmed "Value Judgements" script with that background. And if you're not familiar with that, even better (or should I say, 'bester' )


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought it might be useful if I posted some of the equipment lists. First, close combat weapons. Please xcuse the dodgy formatting, an artifact of cutting and pasting from a PDF.

(R) Means restricted sale - you're unlikely to have one at the start of play with the exception of culture-specific weapons.

Axe 60 cr. (R) 1d6/x3 — 10 ft. Medium 3 lb. Slashing
Club Free       1d6/x2 — 10 ft. Medium 3 lb. Bludgeoning
Coutari 250 cr. (R) 1d6/ 19–20/x2   Small 4 lb. Slashing —
Gauntlet  1d3/x2 1 lb. Bludgeoning Light
Ka’toc 400 cr. (R) 1d8/ 19–20/x2 —Medium 6 lb. Slashing AP 2
Knife 40 cr. (R) 1d4/ 19–20/x2 — 10 ft. Tiny 1 lb. Piercing Light
Minbari Fighting Knife 300 cr. (R)  1d4/ x3 Tiny 1 lb. Piercing AP 2, Light
Rapier 200 cr. (R) 1d6/ 18–20/x2 — Medium 2 lb. Piercing —
Riot Shield 150 cr. (R) 1d4— Small 2 lb. Bludgeoning —
Shock Stick 150 cr. (R) 1d8 — Small 2 lb. Bludgeoning/Energy Nonlethal
Spear 60 cr. (R) 1d8/x3 — 20 ft. Large 6 lb. Piercing —
Unarmed Attack 1d3 — x2 — Bludgeoning Light, Nonlethal


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> I thought it might be useful if I posted some of the equipment lists. First, close combat weapons.
> ...



Great! Thanks!


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2008)

*Pistol Weapons*

Antique Slugthrower, 100 cr. (R) 2d6, x2, 50 ft. Sml 1 lb. AP 2 Automatic
Antique Slugthrower Rounds (6 shots), 60 cr. (I)
Minbari Holdout Laser, 1,950 cr. 3d6, 18–20/x2, 30 ft. Sml, 1 lb. Energy, AP 3
Multi-Part PPG,  950 cr. (I) 2d6, 19–20/x2, 60 ft. Sml 1 lb. Energy, AP 1, Auto
Narn Stun Gun, 1,250 cr. (R),  10 ft. Small 1 lb. Energy Automatic, Nonlethal
Needler, 250 cr. (R) 1d3, 15 ft., Small 1 lb. Projectile Automatic
PPG, Auricon EF-7, 600 cr. (R) 2d8, 19–20/x2, 60 ft. Sml 1 lb. Energy AP 1 Auto
PPG, W&G Model 10, 300 cr. (R) 2d6, 19–20/x2, 50 ft. Sml 1 lb. Energy AP 1, Aut
PPG Cap (12 shots), 60 cr. (I)

R=Restricted, I=Illegal
All pistol weapons count as Light weapons.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you write up some medical/scientific equipment and the translator my character's race needs to talk?

BTW: I edited my post in your 'Romance of the River Kingdoms' game.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2008)

If I read this right, we're pretty much barred from starting with weapons?

Everything has an (R), which was stated we wouldn't be able to start with it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 17, 2008)

@ WD: Was coming to that, but ENWorld started going slow again yesterday. Will post shortly.

@ Shayuri: Yes, pretty much. It means that you need to buy weapons on the black market, usually. However since your characters are considered operatives for the ISA, you can be considered to be permitted to obtain "restricted" items. Note, however, that the Outrageous Fortune comes equipped with PPG pistols (the generic, non EarthForce ones) for all crewmembers.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 17, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> @ WD: Was coming to that, but ENWorld started going slow again yesterday. Will post shortly.
> 
> @ Shayuri: Yes, pretty much. It means that you need to buy weapons on the black market, usually. However since your characters are considered operatives for the ISA, you can be considered to be permitted to obtain "restricted" items. Note, however, that the Outrageous Fortune comes equipped with PPG pistols (the generic, non EarthForce ones) for all crewmembers.




No laser? You know Sarhat will not touch a ppg . True warriors won't use weapons of inferior design .


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 17, 2008)

*General Equipment*

***Bedroll 35 cr., 3 lb.
Blanket 15 cr., 2 lb.
***Breather Mask 60 cr., 1 lb.
**Carryall 25 cr., 1 lb.
Chain, Steel 40 cr., 2 lb.
Changeling Net 14,500 cr. (I) 8 lb.
Communicator, Throat Mike, 2 miles 80 cr.
Communicator, EarthForce Wrist Link, 30 miles 200 cr.
Communicator, Hand Unit, 50 miles 250 cr., 1 lb.
Communicator, Backpack, 250 miles 700 cr., 6 lb.
Communicator, Vehicle Mounted, 2,000 miles 1,450 cr., 80 lb.
Crowbar 10 cr., 4 lb.
Data Crystal 5 cr.
Energy Pod 950 cr.,  2 lb.
**Fire Foam 60 cr., 1 lb.
**First Aid Kit 80 cr., 2 lb.
**Flashlight 10 cr. , 1 lb.
Gill Implants 1,800 cr.
Grappling Hook 35 cr. (R) 2 lb.
Hand Computer 2,950 cr.,  4 lb.
Handcuffs 30 cr. (R) 1 lb.
Identicard
Lock, Electronic (DC 10) 90 cr. 
Lock, Electronic (DC 15) 150 cr. 
Lock, Electronic (DC 20) 425 cr. 
Lock, Electronic (DC 25) 800 cr. 
Lock, Electronic (DC 30) 1,250 cr. 
Lock, Electronic (DC 40) 2,700 cr. 
Lock, Mechanical (DC 5) 30 cr. ,1 lb. 
Lock, Mechanical (DC 10) 50 cr. , 1 lb. 
Lock, Mechanical (DC 15) 120 cr. ,1 lb.
Lock, Mechanical (DC 20) 500 cr. ,1 lb. 
Recorder 1,200 cr.,2 lb. 
**Rope, 100 ft. 70 cr. ,4 lb.
Scope 150 cr. (R) 1 lb. 
Silencer 85 cr. (R) 1 lb. 
**Toolkit, Electronic 200 cr. ,3 lb. 
**Toolkit, Engineering 50 cr., 7 lb.
**Toolkit, Mechanical 150 cr., 12 lb. 
Translator 700 cr. , 2 lb. 
Tripod 200 cr. (R) 8 lb. 

**One of these included with the ship.
*** One of these per crewmember on the ship.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 17, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> No laser? You know Sarhat will not touch a ppg . True warriors won't use weapons of inferior design .




That's the trouble if you let these humans provide equipment for a mission!


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 17, 2008)

*Clothing and Armour*

Chainmail Vest 200 cr. , 40 lb. DR+3 Speed–10 ft. ACP–6
Cold Weather Clothing 125 cr., 16 lb.
Diplomat’s Attire 500 cr. (R), 8 lb. DR+1
Flak Jacket 800 cr. (R), 25 lb. DR+4 Speed–10 ft. ACP–5
Jumpsuit 80 cr., 3 lb.
Magnetic Soles, 95 cr., 4 lb. Speed –10 ft. ACP–2
Minbari Battle Armour 3,750 cr. (R), 12 lb. DR+5 Speed–10 ft. ACP–3
Narn Battle Suit 600 cr. (R), 22 lb. DR+3 Speed–10 ft. ACP–4
Padded Armour 250 cr., 18 lb. DR+2, ACP –1
***Pressure Suit 950 cr., 32 lb. DR+1 Speed–10 ft. ACP–2
**Pressure Suit, Pilot’s 1,250 cr., 27 lb. DR+1 Speed–10 ft. ACP–2
Pressure Suit, Combat 1,500 cr. (R), 42 lb. DR+3 Speed–10 ft. ACP–4
Ranger Robes 5,000 cr. (R) 15 lb. DR+2
Uniform 95 cr. (R), 3 lb.
Uniform, Dress 250 cr. (R), 4 lb.

***One provided for all crewmembers (minus one) on ship
**One provided on ship.
Note that pressure suits include magnetic soles.
ACP=Armour Check Penalty


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 17, 2008)

*Other stuff*

I'm leaving out rifles, heavy weapons and grenades for now (except below). The ISA won't provide them to you, they're too expensive for starting characters and if you want to acquire them it can be included in the adventuring. 

Antipoison costs 80 cr. per dose and adds to your Fort save against toxins.
Oxy-Pills (aka Breathers) cost 40 cr. per dose. They remove the effects of alcohol but also remove nonlethal damage as well.
Smoke Bomb, 25 cr. (grenade-like weapon).


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2008)

Reposting so you (and I) don't have to sift through pages.

[sblock=Ashley Logan]
Name: Ashley Logan
Race: Human
Age: 24
Occupation: Licensed Commercial Telepath

Description: Ashley is a study in contrasts. Though of small stature and build, she often seems to take up much more 'personal space.' It's not uncommon for her to occupy a small clear area even in tight crowds. She has fiery red-orange hair that she keeps short, scruffy, and dyed black...and pale, lightly freckled skin marred by dark sleepless arcs under her deep brown eyes. Her humorless, haunted demeanor detracts from her natural good looks significantly. While generally cute in a sort of emo/gothy way, she'd probably be really beautiful if she just _smiled_.

Str 8
Dex 11 3
Con 12 4
Int 14 6
Wis 10 2
Cha 16 10

BAB+0
Fort +1
Ref +0
Will +2 (+11 vs psi)
Defence +0

Hit points: 7/7

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill points

Class Abilities
P-11 Telepathy
Accidental Scan: GM controlled ability to sometimes get telepathic flashes without meaning to.
Danger Sense: GM rolls a telepathy check for you against DC 20. If you succeed you're not surprised.
Mind Shield: You add your P-rating to Will saves against telepathic abilities. You can lower the shield if you want as a free action.

Skills : 28pts
* Concentration (Con) +5 (4 ranks + 5 con)
* Diplomacy (Cha) +7 (4 ranks + 3 cha)
* Intrigue (Cha) +7 (4 ranks + 3 cha)
* Investigate (Int) +9 (4 ranks + 2 int + 3 feat)
* Knowledge (telepathy) (Int) +6 (4 ranks + 2 Int)
* Notice (Wis) +4 (4 ranks + 0 Wis)
* Telepathy (Cha) +7 (4 ranks + 3 cha)

Feats
Influence: 1d6 Influence (Bureau of Telepath Integration)
Proficiency: Pistol Weapons
- Telepathy
- Skill Focus: Investigate

Background
At the tender age of 24, Ashley has seen things no one should ever have to. During the 'Telepath Crisis,' she watched brothers and sisters (as she saw things) turn on each other like feral dogs. A young telepath in training with the Psi-Corps when the war started, Ashley was quickly recruited into the war effort as an intelligence analyst; a job she was well suited for and performed admirably at. Maybe TOO admirably.

In doing field work to try to track and anticipate 'terrorist' movements, Ashley found herself in a situation where the information coming to her wasn't entirely vetted by the Corps. After nearly a year of following up on the attacks of Lyta's revolutionaries, more and more often Ashley found herself in a position where she was actually investigating allegations of Psi-Corps operatives conducting retaliatory strikes in stark violation of Earth Alliance law and all moral imperative. 

The final straw came as the situation degenerated entirely. Ashley was assigned to interrogations, despite her lack of training in the area, since all available 'combat telepaths,' were needed for the conflict. After just a week, she'd seen enough for any two lifetimes, and her sneaking doubts and concerns had exploded into convictions. The war had to end...at any cost. The Psi Corps might have been mother and father, but it was also thoroughly corrupt; and some crimes couldn't be overlooked.

She thought through her steps, planning as quickly as possible since she knew her new disloyalty would be exposed at the next routine scan. When she escaped the Corps, she brought with her as much information as she could on military and strategic planning...hoping that armed with this advantage, the 'rebels' would be able to achieve significant gains without necessarily requiring catastropic military casualties...the murder of telepaths on either side.

After the war officially ended with the disbanding of Psi-Corps, Ashley went private as a 'lowly' commercial telepath, though she was offered an intelligence role in the new Bureau. She didn't want to put herself in a position to be personally affected when, like the Psi Corps before it, the well-intentioned BTI rotted from the inside and had to be put down like a well-loved family dog with rabies. Once was more than enough.

Starting Credits 1800[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Shayuri,  that's a cool background that I can weave into the game somehow. I don't know why, but the name "Ashley Logan" has a real telepath-y feel to it. Maybe because the Logan part has echoes of classic 70s SF, I dunno.

So we've got Ashley, Sarhat and Vurk more or less complete. Jemal, will you be joining us?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 18, 2008)

*Influence*

I thought a note on the Influence rules might be useful.

Everyone starts off with an Influence score of small note, in one or more areas. To try to gain a favour with that particular area of influence is a check using 3D6 + influence score against a DC. DC 10 is a small favour, say a loan of credit or access to fairly unimportant resources. DCs go up to 40-50 for deployment of a battlefleet or changing a government decision.

You can also add your influence score to Diplomacy and Intimidate checks, in situations where it would feasibly make a difference. Claiming that you know heavies in B5's Downbelow would not cause much effect in the Centauri Royal Court, for example.

You can boost an Influence check by permanently spending Influence points and adding double that number to the check.

Making more than one Influence check per week brings penalties to subsequent roles as your contacts tire of your constant pestering. Influence can also be exerted through a chain of contacts. Your contacts in Earthdome might be able to have a word with an Earth Corporation, who in turn could have a word with a Brakiri commercial concern and persuade them to give you access to Brakir space, for example. At each step of the way, the Influence check decreases.

Influence is gained at each character level, and it can also be gained or lost through in-game actions. Success at a mission for a particular faction will increase your influence whereas a dismal failure may decrease it.

You all start the game with a small amount of influence. Everyone has 1 point of Influence with the ISA. You also have a random amount dependent on character. You can roll it on Invis. Castle or leave it to me.

Sarhat - 1d6 Influence with Minbari Warrior Caste
Ashley - 1D6 Influence with Bureau of Telepath Integration
Vurk - 1d4 Influence with any one faction. Suggestions would be League Social, League Economic, League Political, League Military, Local (specific locale), Criminal or Interstellar Alliance (add to your 1 point) or a Specific Race, depending on what you think his background is.

Specific Local Influence can be as wide or narrow as you like. A more narrow influence will obviously have a more limited range, but you can achieve more with a lower influence (big fish in a small pond). Influence (Mars) would be fairly broad but weak. Influence (Marsdome One) would be stronger in Marsdome One but weaker outside. Infleunce (Marsdome One, Carter Sector) would ensure that all in Carter Sector knew who you were, but you would have little push elsewhere, even in Marsdome One.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2008)

Heya.  Not sure if you've noticed my post 'bout it, but I was having issues for a little while (And not just the regular ENWorld issues that're plaguing everyone), but I'm still here if you still want me.  

Question RE: Weapons....  Does the restriction apply to Rangers and their denn'bok?  

I'm working on my char. now, btw, I'm thinking of taking a 'fairly standard' approach and going with a human Ranger, dual-wielding with the staff.  .. OH, and a question for you..

I'm thinking of going with two-weapon fighting, and was wondering if you'd allow a feat from the Rokugan which makes sense for any d20 sytem.  It's called 'hand of osano-wo', though I've seen it printed elsewhere(dragon I think) as 'Off-hand weapon expert'.  What it does is allow you to use your full strength bonus to damage rolls on your off-hand weapon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok everybody. I will be on vacation next week, without accaess to the internet.

See you soon.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy hols, WD.

Jemal:  Happy to have you. That feat sounds fine to me. 

Rangers and warrior caste Minbari have no problem getting hold of a denn'bok, but anyone else will find it nigh impossible because (a) those who normally wield them would not sell them under any circumstance, (b) those who normally wield them are quite difficult to kill or rob and (c) those who normally use one tend to find people who aren't supposed to have them and show them the error of their ways. I don't think I put it on the lists above. Blackrat could give you specs if I don't get there first - his character uses one too.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, here's what I got so far stat-wise, how's it look?  Am I missing anything?

[sblock=Jemals Character]
Male Human Ranger 1
HT: 6'0" WT: 190 Hair: Red Eyes: Green

STR: 16 (+3) [10 points]
DEX: 14 (+2) [6 points]
CON: 13 (+1) [5 points]
INT: 10 (+0) [2 points]
WIS: 10 (+0) [2 points]
CHA: 8 (-1) [0 points]

HP: 8  AC: 13 (10 base + 2 dex + 1 class)
Saves: FORT: +2 (1 base +1 con)  REF: +3 (1 base +2 dex) WILL: +3 (1 base +2 misc)
Init: +2
Speed: 30'

Bab: 1
Attacks: 

Skills(Total/Ranks):[28 Points] Stealth (+7/4), Pilot(+6/4), Acrobatics(+6/4), Athletics(+7/4), Computer Use(+4/4), Investigate(+4/4), Notice(+4/4)

Feats: [2]  Two-Weapon Fighting, Off-Hand Expert

Class Features: Martial Arts, Exotic Proficiency: Denn'bok, 
Discipline of the Ranger, Fearless

Languages: Common, Minbari(Adrenato)

Equipment: Denn'bok, Ranger Pin, Ranger Cloak(DR 2)[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Denn'bok - A double weapon with 1d6/1d6 damage. When used with two weapon fighting the other end is considered as light weapon. As such you take only -2 penalty to attacks because of your feat. It can be collapsed to and back from a diminutive cylinder as a free action.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2008)

yar, I figured it'd have basically the same stats as a quarterstaff.  thnx


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 28, 2008)

Jemal, looks fine to me.

Good, that's four characters, reckon I'll put the first post up next week once Walking Dad's back from holiday. Yay!


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 5, 2008)

First Post is up. Check my new and improved sig for links!


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 5, 2008)

Added a funky ship picture to the Rogues Gallery (as if the site wasn't slow enough).  

Looking over the characters I see we're almost ready to go but I need the following:

From Walking Dad, Vurk's 1st level feat and chosen area of Influence.

From Jemal: Character name.

If anybody wants to add extra equipment on top of that which comes with the ship, please do so.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2008)

Kevin Cole added to RG.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2008)

Ashley Logan added


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2008)

*Note: I just realized my ranger shares the same last name as the quintessential ranger from the show (Marcus Cole).. This was entirely unintentional, I was actually using the name of an old D&D ranger I used to play *L*  if you'd like me to change it I will.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2008)

Jemal, I don't mind. I did wonder if he was some distant relation: Marcus joins the Rangers to avenge his brother, Kevin joins to avenge Marcus etc.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2008)

ah, the sad spiral of vengeance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> ...
> 
> From Walking Dad, Vurk's 1st level feat and chosen area of Influence.
> 
> ...




Can you suggest a good feat?

What about 'Own Species' as area of influence?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Can you suggest a good feat?
> 
> What about 'Own Species' as area of influence?




I'll look into Feats. Any particular direction you want to go with this character?

You can have Pak'ma'ra Civility as an influence, which covers all aspects of pak'ma'ra society, politics and military. Pak'ma'ra "government" is all mushed together into informal councils and deliberations.

Edit: Some Feat ideas:

Some B5 specific feats that might be useful -

Contact - gain a contact, gives expanded use of Influence
Hobby - make a skill a class skill.
Spacecraft or Surface Vehicle Proficiency - ability to use spacecraft or heavy ground vehicles without penalty
Latent Telepath - some minor teep abilities
Independently Wealthy - extra money!
Data Access (you meet requirements) - faster computer searches.
Alien Anatomy is worth considering as a doctor character, but you need 6 ranks in Medical. 

Otherwise, standard d20 feats like the +2 to save ones, Endurance, Toughness, Skill Focus, Combat Expertise tree, Imp. Initiative etc.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tails and Investigations*

So, where do people want to take the investigation next?

FYI,  computer-based searching uses the Computer Use skill, you might be able to track down Sethyk this way.

Good old leg-work style (normally Gather Information) is subsumed in the Intrigue skill.

Tailing and shadowing, and spotting the same, are performed with the Stealth and Notice skills. This may be useful with the spy (s) in the bar.

Ashley can use the Locate Mind ability, but she can only do so with people she has already met. (In a variation, an area can be scanned for the presence of sentients). This is quite difficult. Telepathy DC 24 to loacte a mind, DC 28 to scan an area. Not immediately useful but you may wish to know.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmm...I wanted to see if anyone else popped in here, but I suppose we're all waiting on each other, so I'll go first.

My idea right now is to start by leaving the bar and walking to some fairly remote, unpopulated spot...under the assumption that our friend will tail us, wanting to see what we do, where we go and who we talk to. We can then identify him much more readily.

Using Stealth and Notice are also good. We can try that first, in fact, and if it fails, then try to draw him out as above.

Once our observer is taken care of, we should try to track Sethyk down. A combination of Computer and Intrigue (with the various party members assisting as able) ought to do the trick.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree with Shayuri. Perhaps some kind of 'Sense Motive' to find our 'shadow'.

I like the use of Computer and Intrigue (hooray, I'm useful )


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay, I'm happy to implement that.  Any input from Blackrat or Jemal on this?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds good. Sorry, I'm not good at making plans .


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2008)

I know, Jemal is missing, but why did Blackrat stopped to post?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm around. I just honestly don't know what to do. I think I need to reconsider Sarhat's personality a bit.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2008)

Is the scenario coming across as too vague?  It runs very differently to how it is written, if that makes sense. 

I think I'll retro it so that Kevin the Ranger follows the Grome spy, leaving the rest of you to deal with Sethyk the Cascor, owner of T-Kat Trade and Buy. You have a choice - straight through the front door, or ask around the (seedy) neghbourhood for further clues. The party has the following talents: an intimidating demeanour, a Minbari fighting pike, l33t hacking skills, powerful telepathy and a bad smell


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm the one with the bad smell 

(and hacking)


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2008)

The current section isn't vague. I guess I just felt awkward with 2 of 4 players posting.

Sorry...I'll get back on it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2008)

Since Jemal has had to cut his gaming right back, I'm offering up his Ranger character to anyone who wants to join in. You can even get a little solo adventure to begin with.

See first post for further details.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 22, 2008)

I've got the B5 rules, but have not yet upgraded to 2nd Edition.

May I apply?


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I've got the B5 rules, but have not yet upgraded to 2nd Edition.
> 
> May I apply?




Sure.

Main differences between 1st and 2nd Ed:

Some skills have been combined, see uptopic for a list somewhere.

Classes and races have been re-jigged to make them a bit more robust all round. 

Introduction of the "Influence" mechanic that allows your character to requisition favours from governments and other organisations, plus throw your weight around.

Space combat and telepathy have been completely overhauled.

Most of this shouldn't prove problematic, I don't think Shayuri and Walking Dad have any copy of the rules.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay, being that you don't want another teep I'm going to for Human Officer, multiclass Scientist.
I'll need to know differences between 1E & 2E Officer before proceeding (class skills).

STR 10, DEX 12, CON 10, INT 16, WIS 13, CHA 10


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 24, 2008)

1. Initial hit points have changed, I'll have to look up what to.
2. Yes. Initial P-rating is 2d4-2. Teeps now get a bonus feat at level one, but you can forgo that to add 6 to P-rating.
3. Yes. Most classes now have more skill points. The 1st Ed. method of trading skill points for P-rating range has changed (see above).

However, I think I'd prefer it if you came up with a character that wasn't too similar to one of the existing characters. In a four person team, it pays to be a bit more rounded, I think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 25, 2008)

*My Character*

Please give this a look over as it is done with 1E rules. I integrated as much as I could from your previous posts regarding 2E (I've decided that Santa will be gifting 2E to me for Christmas). 

Please note, I am not gunning to cause a problem with having piloting skills I just thought that if Sarhat was injured to the point where he couldn't take the ship up/out, that a secondary pilot would be a boon. My character is the brainy type, with a focus on sciences, knowledges and medicine.

I just need to get my equipment done, which I'll do later.

Once you approve my character I'll move it over to the Rogue's Gallery.

[sblock=Lauren Katinaka][imager]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/Frukathka/CopyofLaurenKitanakaNiaPeeples-1.jpg[/imager]

```
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
Name:           Lauren Kitanaka			Age:		26			|
Class           Officer (Fleet)    		Gender:		Female			|
Level:          OFCR 01				Homeland:	Earth / So. Cal.        |
Race:           Human				Height:		5' 11"			|
Size:           Medium				Weight:		190 lbs.		|
Speed:          30 feet				Skin:		Milky Brown		|
Eyes:		Brown				Hair:		Dark Brown		|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
ABILITIES	Score  Mod  Cost  | DEFENCE VALUE  14 |-|         OTHER NOTES         |-|
Strength	 10	+0   02   |  Base          10 |-|-----------------------------|-|
Dexterity	 12	+1   04   |  Armour        +2 |-|                             |-|
Constitution	 10	+0   02   |  Reflex        +1 |-|                             |-|
Intelligence	 16	+3   10   |  Class	   +1 |-|                             |-|
Wisdom           13     +1   05   |-------------------|-|                             |-|
Charisma	 10	+0   02   | GRAPPLE        +1 |-|                             |-|
----------------------------------|  BAB           +1 |-|                             |-|
HIT POINTS	Total             |  STR           +0 |-|                             |-|
Class	         006              |  Size          00 |-|                             |-|
----------------------------------|-------------------|-|                             |-|
SAVING THROWS                     | ATTACK BONUS   +0 |-|                             |-|
	       Fort   Ref    Will |-------------------|-|                             |-|
Total           +0     +1     +3  | INITIATIVE     +1 |-|                             |-|
Base Save       +0     +0     +2  |-------------------|-|                             |-|
Ability         +0     +1     +1  | P-Rating       00 |-|                             |-|
Feat           xxx    xxx    xxx  |-------------------|-|                             |-|
Conditional    xxx    xxx    xxx  |                   |-|                             |-|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
	       Attack                                                                   |
ATTACK	       Bonus    Damage   Critical   Range   Type   Weight   Notes               |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
Unarmed		+1	 1d3	  20/x2      n/a     BL     n/a     Non-Lethal          |
Gauntlet        +1       1d3      20/x2      n/a     BL     1 lb.   Lethal              |
Auricon EF-7    +1       2d8     19–20/x2   60 ft.  LT EN   1 lb.   AP 1 Auto; PPG      |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
                       Key      Skill     Ability       Ranks       Misc.               |
SKILLS		     Ability   Modifier   Modifier   Class Skill   Modifier   Notes     |
Computer Use           INT       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Knowledge              INT       ---        ---          ----                           |
 - Biology             ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
 - Enginerring         ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Medical                INT       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Operations             INT       ---        ---          ----                           |
 - Piloting            ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Pilot                  DEX       +05        +01          04/y                           |
Technical              INT       ---        ---          ----                           |
 - Electronics         ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
                                                                                        |
1. Armor Check Penalty                                                                  |
2. Double Armor Check Penalty                                                           |
------------------------------|---------------------------------------------------------|
LANGUAGES (Read/Write, Speak) | English                                                 |
------------------------------|---------------------------------------------------------|
RACIAL TRAITS                                                                           |
1 Bonus Feat                                                                            |
4 Extra Skill Points @ 1st Level                                                        |
+1 Skill Point per level gained                                                         |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
				    CHARACTER   CLASS &                                 |
FEATS/ABILITY SCORE INCREASES         LEVEL      LEVEL    SOURCE                        |
Close Combat Weapons                    1       OFCR 01   Officer Class Feature         |
Fluency: English                        1       OFCR 01   Human Package Feat            |
Grenade Weapons                         1       OFCR 01   Officer Class Feature         |
Hobby (Operations: Piloting)            1       OFCR 01   Standard 1st Level Feat       |
Hobby (Pilot)                           1       OFCR 01   Human Bonus Feat              |
Pistol Weapons                          1       OFCR 01   Officer Class Feature         |
Spacecraft Proficiency                  1       OFCR 01   Officer Bonus Feat            |
                                                                                        |
PLANNED PICKS                                                                           |
Skill Focus (Pilot)                     3       OFCR 02   Standard 3rd Level Feat       |
Strength +1 (11)                        4      SNTST 02   Standard 4th Lvl Ab. Increase |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
Equipment	                    Cost        Weight  | Credits                    50 |
Bedroll                            35 cr        3 lbs.  |-------------------------------|
Blanket                            15 cr        2 lbs.  |   OTHER BELONGINGS [STOWED]   |
Carryall                           25 cr        1 lb.   |                               |
Communicator (Throat Mike)         80 cr        -----   | Cold Weather Clothing  16 lbs |
Dress Uniform                     250 cr        4 lbs.  |                               |
First Aid Kit x2                  160 cr        4 lbs.  |                               |
Flashlight                         10 cr        1 lb.   |                               |
Identicard                        --- --        - ----  |                               |
Padded Armor                      250 cr       18 lbs.  |                               |
Toolkit (Electronic)              200 cr        3 lbs.  |                               |
                                                        |                               |
Encumbrance                                    38 lbs.  |                               |
                                                        |                               |
Light:                                         33 lbs.  |                               |
Medium:                                        66 lbs.  |                               |
Heavy:                                        100 lbs.  |                               |
Push/Drag:                                    500 lbs,  |                               |
Lift:                                         200 lbs.  |                               |
--------------------------------------------------------|-------------------------------|
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2008)

brain type, ciences, knowledges and medicine.

= Vurk's field of expertise. (Pak'maran scientist with medical spec.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> brain type, ciences, knowledges and medicine.
> 
> = Vurk's field of expertise. (Pak'maran scientist with medical spec.)




Well, I'm not going pure scientist. As the levels come she'll be equally multiclassed Fleet Officer/Scientist. 

Plus, it doesn't hurt to have an extra pilot/medicine person. If one or both are wounded, Lauren can compensate. 

I'm pretty happy with my character and don't really want to go through the paces of design again. It took me 3 1/2 hours to get it done tonight. I can't remember how much time I spent mulling over ideas Sunday night.

Plus its not like my character is a complete clone of Vurk's. The skills do differ to some degree. Besides, Aid Another? 

[sblock=Vurk's Skills]Computer Use (Int) 4
Concentration (Con) 2
Investigate (Int) 4
Knowledge (any) (Int)
- biology 4
- chemistry 2
- engineering 2
- physics 2
Linguistics (Int) 2
Medical (Int) 4
Profession (white collar) (Int) 2
Technical (any) (Int)
- electronics 2
- mechanical 2
Stealth (Dex) 4
Subterfuge (Cha) 4[/sblock][sblock=Lauren's Skills]
	
	



```
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
                       Key      Skill     Ability       Ranks       Misc.               |
SKILLS		     Ability   Modifier   Modifier   Class Skill   Modifier   Notes     |
Computer Use           INT       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Knowledge              INT       ---        ---          ----                           |
 - Biology             ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
 - Enginerring         ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Medical                INT       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Operations             INT       ---        ---          ----                           |
 - Piloting            ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Pilot                  DEX       +05        +01          04/y                           |
Technical              INT       ---        ---          ----                           |
 - Electronics         ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
                                                                                        |
1. Armor Check Penalty                                                                  |
2. Double Armor Check Penalty                                                           |
------------------------------|---------------------------------------------------------|
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2008)

I tend to agree. Some overlap on skills isn't a bad thing, it can even be good. That's especially true of things like medical skills, so that we're not totally dependent on a single character for vital things like keeping alive.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 25, 2008)

I am on the same line with Shay, but I do think that we'd benefit from another source of diplomacy too . Especially with both Vurk and Sarhat not being people-persons.

Just a suggestion though .


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2008)

Arr, I've no objection to another person with social skills.

Another telepath spy might be pushing things a bit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2008)

Just don't overshadow Vurk.

No love for Zoidberg  ()


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey, it's B5 canon, everyone ignores the pak'ma'ra 

I'll have a look over the details, check everything is in order ruleswise etc.  I think interpersonal skills are class skills for an Officer, so you could move some points from technical skills to interpersonal if the group wants another "face", but I'll leave that up to you.

Currently quite busy, so should have something in a day or so.

Edit: Okay, quick note - Fleet officers get Operations (piloting) and Pilot as additional class skills, so you don't need the Hobby feat.  In 2nd. Ed, you don't get an extra bonus class feat at 1st level, so your feats will actually be:

Human Bonus
1st Character Level
Spacecraft Proficiency (Fleet Officer Bonus)

You will also have 1d6 Influence in Earth Military. (roll for static bonus)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> Edit: Okay, quick note - Fleet officers get Operations (piloting) and Pilot as additional class skills, so you don't need the Hobby feat.  In 2nd. Ed, you don't get an extra bonus class feat at 1st level, so your feats will actually be:
> 
> Human Bonus
> 1st Character Level
> ...




Note Blackrat's Feats:



Blackrat said:


> Feats: B=Weapon Focus (Denn'bok), C=Spacecraft Proficiency, C=Close Combat Weapons, C=Grenade Weapons, C=Pistol Weapons, 1=Enhanced Speed




So if I'm not mistaken I get:

C=Spacecraft Proficiency
C=Close Combat Weapons, 
C=Grenade Weapons, 
C=Pistol Weapons,
H=Human Feat
1=1st Level Feat
F=Fluency (English) for being Human

Just curious, what happened to Data Access? How come its no longer a class feat?

As per the hobby feats, I'm thinking ahead. I want to continue to pour ranks into these as I gain levels and multiclass into Scientist.

Earth Military Influence (1d6=4)

Also need to know what to roll to generate HP.

In regards to my equipment, would the Auricon EF-7 be available to an officer for purchase?

One last Q; do ranged weapons add in the character's Dex Modifier to BAB for determinig Attack Bonuis with the weapon?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 25, 2008)

Reveille said:


> So if I'm not mistaken I get:
> 
> C=Spacecraft Proficiency
> C=Close Combat Weapons,
> ...



As far as I can tell, that should be correct. The first 4 comes from fleet officer, and the rest are obvious.



> Also need to know what to roll to generate HP.



You start with 6+ con modifier.

Your base attack bonus is 1 and base saves 0/0/2. Also get +1 to defence.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Your base attack bonus is 1 and base saves 0/0/2.
> 
> Also get +1 to defence.



+1 from Class or are you getting that from my Dex modifier?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 25, 2008)

Updated character sheet with equipment and other modifications.

Q; Does Bab5 2E make any changes to the Initiative subsystem?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 25, 2008)

Reveille said:


> +1 from Class or are you getting that from my Dex modifier?




From class. lvl 1 class defence for officer is +1.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 26, 2008)

Quick answers:

Feats look fine. Don't know why they removed Data Access as a bonus feat, guess it was un-officery. Note that you get bonus class feats at every even-numbered level. DA may be one of those, don't know without checking. Between 1st and 2nd Ed. they made they three officer types more distinct.

Dex bonus to ranged weapons, yes.
No changes to Initiative.
(Most of combat is pretty much unchanged from base d20 except for a few feats).

Defence Value is 10+ class bonus + Dex bonus.

Okay with Auricon EF-7.

Blackrat has already addressed hit points.

More later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 26, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> No changes to Initiative.




I was curious because Blackrat's character's initative looks off by standard d20 rules.



Blackrat said:


> Init: 4



+1 from Dex, but where is the other +3 coming from?



Dr Simon said:


> Defence Value is 10+ class bonus + Dex bonus.



So in 2E, armour grants Damage Reduction instead of adding to Defence Value?



Dr Simon said:


> Okay with Auricon EF-7.



Does this ppg auto recharge or does it need a steady supply of fuel cells?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 26, 2008)

Reveille said:


> +1 from Dex, but where is the other +3 coming from?




Minbari get +2 racial bonus but I have no idea where that extra +1 came from. I have a feeling it's a leftover from the character creation and I originally had better Dex. I need to take a careful look through the book ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 26, 2008)

*Updated Character Sheet*

[sblock=Lauren Katinaka][imager]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/Frukathka/CopyofLaurenKitanakaNiaPeeples-1.jpg[/imager]

```
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
Name:           Lauren Kitanaka			Age:		26			|
Class           Officer (Fleet)    		Gender:		Female			|
Level:          OFCR 01				Homeland:	Earth / So. Cal.        |
Race:           Human				Height:		5' 11"			|
Size:           Medium				Weight:		190 lbs.		|
Speed:          30 feet				Skin:		Milky Brown		|
Eyes:		Brown				Hair:		Dark Brown		|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
ABILITIES	Score  Mod  Cost  | DEFENCE VALUE  12 |-|         OTHER NOTES         |-|
Strength	 10	+0   02   |  Base          10 |-|-----------------------------|-|
Dexterity	 12	+1   04   |  Class	   +1 |-|                             |-|
Constitution	 10	+0   02   |  Reflex        +1 |-|                             |-|
Intelligence	 16	+3   10   |-------------------|-|                             |-|
Wisdom           13     +1   05   | DMG REDUCTION  02 |-|                             |-|
Charisma	 10	+0   02   |-------------------|-|                             |-|
----------------------------------| GRAPPLE        +1 |-|                             |-|
HIT POINTS	Total             |  BAB           +1 |-|                             |-|
Class	          6               |  STR           +0 |-|                             |-|
----------------------------------|  Size          00 |-|                             |-|
SAVING THROWS                     |-------------------|-|                             |-|
	       Fort   Ref    Will | ATTACK BONUS   +1 |-|                             |-|
Total           +0     +1     +3  |-------------------|-|                             |-|
Base Save       +0     +0     +2  | INITIATIVE     +1 |-|                             |-|
Ability         +0     +1     +1  |-------------------|-|                             |-|
Feat           xxx    xxx    xxx  | P-Rating       00 |-|                             |-|
Conditional    xxx    xxx    xxx  |                   |-|                             |-|
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
	       Attack                                                                   |
ATTACK	       Bonus    Damage   Critical   Range   Type   Weight   Notes               |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
Unarmed		+1	 1d3	  20/x2      n/a     LB     n/a     Non-Lethal          |
Gauntlet        +1       1d3      20/x2      n/a     LB     1 lb.   Lethal              |
Auricon EF-7    +2       2d8     19–20/x2   60 ft.  LT EN   1 lb.   AP 1 Auto; PPG      |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
                       Key      Skill     Ability       Ranks       Misc.               |
SKILLS		     Ability   Modifier   Modifier   Class Skill   Modifier   Notes     |
Computer Use           INT       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Knowledge              INT       ---        ---          ----                           |
 - Biology             ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
 - Enginerring         ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Medical                INT       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Operations             INT       ---        ---          ----                           |
 - Piloting            ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
Pilot                  DEX       +05        +01          04/y                           |
Technical              INT       ---        ---          ----                           |
 - Electronics         ---       +07        +03          04/y                           |
                                                                                        |
1. Armor Check Penalty                                                                  |
2. Double Armor Check Penalty                                                           |
------------------------------|---------------------------------------------------------|
LANGUAGES (Read/Write, Speak) | English                                                 |
------------------------------|---------------------------------------------------------|
RACIAL TRAITS                                                                           |
1 Bonus Feat                                                                            |
4 Extra Skill Points @ 1st Level                                                        |
+1 Skill Point per level gained                                                         |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
				    CHARACTER   CLASS &                                 |
FEATS/ABILITY SCORE INCREASES         LEVEL      LEVEL    SOURCE                        |
Close Combat Weapons                    1       OFCR 01   Officer Class Feature         |
Fluency: English                        1       OFCR 01   Human Package Feat            |
Grenade Weapons                         1       OFCR 01   Officer Class Feature         |
Hobby (Operations: Piloting)            1       OFCR 01   Standard 1st Level Feat       |
Hobby (Pilot)                           1       OFCR 01   Human Bonus Feat              |
Pistol Weapons                          1       OFCR 01   Officer Class Feature         |
Spacecraft Proficiency                  1       OFCR 01   Officer Bonus Feat            |
                                                                                        |
PLANNED PICKS                                                                           |
Skill Focus (Pilot)                     3       OFCR 02   Standard 3rd Level Feat       |
Strength +1 (11)                        4      SNTST 02   Standard 4th Lvl Ab. Increase |
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
EQUIPMENT	                    COST        WEIGHT  | CREDITS                    50 |
Bedroll                            35 cr        3 lbs.  |-------------------------------|
Blanket                            15 cr        2 lbs.  |   OTHER BELONGINGS [STOWED]   |
Carryall                           25 cr        1 lb.   |                               |
Communicator (Throat Mike)         80 cr        - ----  | Cold Weather Clothing  16 lbs |
Dress Uniform                     250 cr        4 lbs.  |                               |
First Aid Kit x2                  160 cr        4 lbs.  |                               |
Flashlight                         10 cr        1 lb.   |                               |
Identicard                        --- --        - ----  |                               |
Padded Armor                      250 cr       18 lbs.  |                               |
Toolkit (Electronic)              200 cr        3 lbs.  |                               |
                                                        |                               |
Encumbrance                                    38 lbs.  |                               |
                                                        |                               |
Light:                                         33 lbs.  |                               |
Medium:                                        66 lbs.  |                               |
Heavy:                                        100 lbs.  |                               |
Push/Drag:                                    500 lbs,  |                               |
Lift:                                         200 lbs.  |                               |
--------------------------------------------------------|-------------------------------|
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 26, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> Note that you get bonus class feats at every even-numbered level. DA may be one of those, don't know without checking.




It is


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 27, 2008)

Oops, not every even-numbered level, but 2nd, 5th and 8th:

[SBLOCK=Fleet Feats]
Fleet Feat: At 2nd, 5th and 8th levels, the fleet officer’s capability
and experience with the huge starships he crews or commands
expands. He gains one of the following feats (he must meet
the prerequisites for this feat as normal):

Armour Familiarity, Data Access, Dodge, Fire Control,
Improved Fire Control, Iron Will, Martial Artist, Skill
Focus (Computer Use, Knowledge (astrophysics or tactics),
Operations (gunnery, piloting, sensors or systems) or
Technical (electronics or engineering)), Veteran Spacehand,
Weapon Proficiency (rifle).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 27, 2008)

Reveille said:


> So in 2E, armour grants Damage Reduction instead of adding to Defence Value?




Yes.



Reveille said:


> Does this ppg auto recharge or does it need a steady supply of fuel cells?




A PPG energy cap (60 credits each) holds enough charge for 12 shots. 

Character looks fine, mechanics-wise. Now we need some background and a reason for Lauren to be on Lison.  As a human, it would be good to know how the Drakh Plague has affected her - does she have friends and family trapped inside the quarantine zone, is she a Marsie who is secretly glad to see Earth get its comeuppance, etc.  Is she pure Earthforce or does she have some affiliation with the ISA? 

Some suggestions:
[SBLOCK=Reveille]
 - Michael Kevik, president of the Lison Consortium, is rumoured to be courting the ISA for membership, which would remove much of Lison's free-wheeling neutrality.
- There is a high incidence of piracy in the system, which affects the price of Q-40. Rumours are that the pirates are funded by a more powerful backer.
-  During the Shadow War, the Drazi Freehold briefly occupied this sector before being driven off.  There are rumours that hawks in the Drazi government are pushing for a return to the area.
- Quentin Tryce is a notorious information-broker and rumoured to be a black marketeer for illegal tech. So far, no-one has been able to pin anything on him and his local power makes him difficult to remove, despite being the source for a lot of dangerous weapons and cyberware.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 28, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> A PPG energy cap (60 credits each) holds enough charge for 12 shots.



Just curious; does the gun come supplied with first cap? If not, I'll modify my equipment. 



Dr Simon said:


> Character looks fine, mechanics-wise. Now we need some background and a reason for Lauren to be on Lison.  As a human, it would be good to know how the Drakh Plague has affected her - does she have friends and family trapped inside the quarantine zone, is she a Marsie who is secretly glad to see Earth get its comeuppance, etc.  Is she pure Earthforce or does she have some affiliation with the ISA?



I provided a background in the Rogues Gallery. However you want to incorporate that into the campaign is fine by me. If I need to I'll make adjustment to accomadate your take on her presence on Lison.



Dr Simon said:


> - Michael Kevik, president of the Lison Consortium, is rumoured to be courting the ISA for membership, which would remove much of Lison's free-wheeling neutrality.



Perhaps Vincent Knight (see the my Rogue Gallery post) has some pull with with Michael Kevik or has secretly been mainpulating Lauren's career to get her to be on Lison. Not sure how you want to handle this one.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 28, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Just curious; does the gun come supplied with first cap? If not, I'll modify my equipment.




I don't see why not, seems a needless bit of bean-counting otherwise.

Edit: Re: background, I didn't see what you'd posted in the RG. I was thinking that the adventure has gone on a bit too far to retrofit it so that Lauren was always on the OF, and that it might be better for her to have her own reasons for being on Lison (different agendas are always good for B5...).  Of course, there's nothing to say that Knight hasn't arranged it for her to join the crew of the OF now that they have arrived on Lison.  Hmm, I could work that in easily enough.

(If you want a simple reason for her to be there, given all the grief in her life Lison is a good place to run away to and wallow in misery/addictive substances/self-destructive behaviour etc.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey DrS, I'm curious to know how you want to proceed with my character.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 2, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Hey DrS, I'm curious to know how you want to proceed with my character.




There are two options that I can think of.

One is that Lauren is directly assigned to the OF, and the ISA authorities arrange a meeting between her and the current PCs.

Two is that Lauren is somehow connected to Quentin Tryce, and the current PCs intersect with her mission when they visit him.

I'll leave it to you which you prefer, or if you have another idea. Option One is a little forced but confirms that everyone has the same goals. Option Two gives Lauren a slight outsider edge and stirs the group dynamic a bit.

Added in Edit:
I just re-read your background: you'll need to rejig the dates a bit, becasue at the time of the adventure the Drakh Plague has only been on Earth for about 8 months.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2008)

Dr Simon said:


> Two is that Lauren is somehow connected to Quentin Tryce, and the current PCs intersect with her mission when they visit him.




This sounds good.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 3, 2008)

Reveille said:


> This sounds good.




Cool.  I'll put a post up in the IC thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm confused about how to reply to the IC thread.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 15, 2008)

Reveille,

Not to worry, it wasn't a very good post from my end of things. I was hedging a bit until the others moved on, but now that they have I'll update with something with a bit more energy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Got my copy of Faith Manages on Monday. I'm looking forward to this getting going again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 9, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 9, 2009)

Kind of waiting for Shayuri and Blackrat in the IC thread (hint, hint). WD too, but Vurk is playing less of a role in the negotiations.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh right. I was trying to decide what to do and forgot about it


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 12, 2009)

bump.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2009)

*Daze*
Power Required: 8
Range: Long
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 14
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: Yes
Burrowing past the conscious mind, the telepath is able to send the subject into a dream-like state much like a shallow sleep. The subject will be unable to take any actions while held in the daze and to observers will appear to simply stare off into the distance.
*Daze Variations*
- _Reverie_ (DC 18): The subject has no memory of his time in the daze and is unaware anything odd ever happened.
- _Sleepwalk_ (DC +6): The telepath may control the subject’s gross motor functions – he can make the dazed target walk, nod, move their arms, open a door and so on. Fine control such as pressing a specific button on
a keyboard, aiming a gun or speaking is not possible. Anything that would injure or alarm the target allows the target to make another Will save.

*Nerve Stimulation*
Power Required: 12
Range: Medium
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 20
Concentration: No
Multiple Subjects: Yes
The direct stimulation of nerves is an exacting ability that few telepaths can successfully master. For the gifted, however, comes the ability to
simulate actual physical contact by pushing nerve endings, making
the subject feel as if they had been slapped or punched. This is often confused with telekinesis but this ability is performed purely through telepathy. Any subject failing their Will saving throw will automatically
sustain 1d3 points of lethal telepathic damage. In addition, they become flat-footed until their next turn.
*Nerve Stimulation Variations*
- _Force Action_ (DC 24): The target takes a single action specified by the telepath instead of becoming flatfooted. For example, the target might step to the side, pull a trigger, raise an arm or scream. The action must be a single one; raising a gun and pulling a trigger are two separate actions for example.
- _Nauseate_ (DC 25): The telepath seizes control of the target’s digestive, excretory or respiratory system. Instead of becoming flat-footed, the target is nauseated for 1d4 rounds.
- _Spark_ (DC 24): By randomly scrambling the target’s nerves, the telepath forces the target to suffer a –5 penalty to his next skill check or attack roll, as long as that action occurs within one round.

*Pain*
Power Required: 10
Range: Close (P8 Medium, P10 Long)
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 18
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: Yes
A terrible ability that few telepaths take lightly, this directly targets the pain centres of a subject’s brain causing terrible agony for a limited period of time. However, during this time they will be utterly incapable of performing any organised action, consumed with the agony ravaging their mind.
Any subject failing their Will saving throw will automatically sustain 1d6 points of nonlethal telepathic damage every round. They will also be sickened. Their agony will be obvious to anyone witnessing this attack.
*Pain Variations*
- _Agony_ (DC +4): The telepathic damage dealt by this ability is increased to 2d6.
- _Targeted Pain_ (DC 20): The target feels the pain in a body part chosen by the telepath, instead of all over. For example, the pain might be concentrated in the target’s head or hand. Alternatively, the pain can feel like a particular type of pain (burning, acid, cold, vacuum) instead of generalised agony.

*Message*
Power Required: 6
Range: Close (P9 Medium, P11 Long)
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 12
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: Yes
By focusing his thoughts, the telepath is able to project an entire message into the mind of another being. Up to 12 words may be sent each round that concentration of this ability is maintained. If multiple subjects are being communicated to in this way, they will all hear the same message.
*Message Variations*
- _Glyph_ (DC 14): The telepath sends a mental image instead of just words.
- _Squirt_ (DC 16): The telepath sends a large amount of text instead of a few words. The telepath must mentally prepare the squirt message before sending, which takes one full round action for every 1,000 words he wishes
to transmit. He can send 1,000 words for every rank he has in the Concentration skill. The recipient cannot access the transmitted text immediately; he has to mentally ‘read’ it. Squirt therefore cannot be used for
efficient communication but it is a quick way to transfer raw data.
- _Confuse_ (DC +4): The message is overlaid onto the recipient’s senses, so it seems as though he hears the message through his ears instead of it being sent directly into his mind. Similarly, a Glyph is ‘seen’ by
the recipient. The recipient must make a Wisdom check (DC 10) to realise that the message is a telepathic communication, not a real event.

*Warning*
Power Required: 4
Range: Close (P8 Medium, P10 Long)
Action: Free (only one per turn)
Telepathy Check: DC 10
Concentration: No
Multiple Subjects: Yes
By focusing his thoughts, the telepath is able to project a single word into the mind of another being. Typically, this is used to telepathically shout a warning, though any one word message may be sent through the use of this ability. If multiple subjects are being communicated to in this way, they
will all hear the same word.
*Warning Variation*
-_ Flash Glyph _(DC 15): The telepath projects a single simple image through the warning. This glyph cannot be more than a sort of mental sketch but it can also be the telepath’s current field of view.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2009)

Bless you sir. Before I even had to ask. 

Question. Can telepaths sense one another? Would Ashley know if this guy Tryce was a telepath?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 13, 2009)

You mean like this?

*Sense Telepathy*
Power Required: 5
Range: Close (P8 Medium, P12 Long)
Action: Standard
Telepathy Check: DC 14
Concentration: Yes
Multiple Subjects: No
By using this ability, a telepath will be able to track down and locate the threads of telepathic fingerprints every telepath leaves behind when he uses his talent. A telepath using sense telepathy may use the ability in one of three ways.
By casting his mind around his immediate location, the telepath will be able to tell if anyone has used a telepathic ability in the area recently. The area covered by this is the range of the ability (governed by the P-Rating of the telepath himself ) but it will only be able to tell him if telepathy has been used in the areas, not what or by whom. The psychic traces left in an area will remain for a number of hours equal to the P-Rating of the telepath. By increasing the DC by +2, the telepath can read the psychic ‘fingerprint’ of the
telepath who used the ability and will be able to recognise that telepath’s mind if he encounters it again. Sense telepathy does not require Line of Sight.
*Sense Telepathy Variations*
- _Analyse_ (DC 15): By performing a sense telepathy during a deep scan, the telepath can tell if the target’s mind has been affected by another telepath (and who that telepath was, if they have met in the past). The
psychic traces left in another’s mind will remain for a number of hours equal to the P-Rating of the telepath. A successful Knowledge (telepathy) check, where the DC is equal to the Power of the ability the other telepath used, will determine what that ability was and how it affected the target. Analyse is a free action.
- _Assess _(DC 16): By directing the power at a specific individual, the telepath will instantly know whether they are telepathic themselves and if they are of greater, equal or lower P-Rating than the sensing telepath.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 15, 2009)

*ahem*

combat has started.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2009)

Vurk is last in ini. Will wait if anyone is dad by then


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 15, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Vurk is last in ini. Will wait if anyone is dad by then




 Is dad? 

Do you mean dead? Why would you wait to go last if someone dies?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Vurk is last in ini. Will wait if anyone is dad by then



Sorry, wanted to write 'dead'. and no, he already got the lowest ini and is a sort of non-combatant. Will just look if the other actions give a good opportunity.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 15, 2009)

Since there is a chance of some serious injury occuring to at least one character, you might like to review the difference to SRD rules as regards disabled and dying status.


*Massive Damage*: If a character ever sustains a single attack
deals damage equal to or greater than his Constitution score
and it does not kill him outright, he must make a DC 15
Fortitude save. If this saving throw fails, his hit point total is
immediately reduced to –10. This represents a single attack
that does such massive damage to his system that the character
simply cannot survive the experience.

*Disabled* (0 hit points)
When a character’s current hit points drop to exactly 0, he is
disabled. He can only take a single move or standard action
each turn (but not both, nor can he take full round actions).
He can take move actions without further injuring himself
but if he performs any standard action (or any other strenuous
action) he takes 1 point of damage after the completing the
act.
A character can also become disabled when recovering from
dying.

*Dying* (–1 to –9 hit points)
When a character’s current hit points drop to
between –1 and –9 inclusive, he is
dying.
A dying character must make a Fortitude save every round;
the DC is 10 – his current hit point score (so DC 11 at –1
hit points, DC 12 at –2 hit points and so on). If this saving
throw is failed, the character goes unconscious. A character
may voluntarily fail this roll if he wishes.
If conscious, the dying character may act as if disabled (single
action per round, non-move actions will cause damage).
Whether or nor a dying character is unconscious, he will
continue to lose hit points due to blood loss and internal
injuries. This hit point loss occurs until the character dies
or becomes stable (see Stable Characters and Recovery). A
character loses hit points depending on his current hit point
total (see the Dying and Hit Point Loss table). This is in
addition to the hit point loss for taking non-move actions
while disabled or dying.

*Dying and Hit Point Loss*
Current Hit Points   1 Hit Point Lost Every…
–1 to –3               Minute (10 rounds)
–4 to –6               3 Rounds
–7 to –9               Round

*Dead (–10 hit points)*
When a character’s current hit points drop to –10 or lower, he
is dead. A character can also die from taking ability damage or
suffering an ability drain that reduces his Constitution to 0.

*Stable Characters and Recovery*
On the round after a dying character succumbs to
unconsciousness , roll d% on the Stabilisation table to see
whether the dying character becomes stable.

*Stabilisation*
Constitution Modifier     Chance of Stabilising
–1 or less                     5%
+0                             10%
+1                             10%
+2                             20%
+3                             30%
+4                             40%
+5 or more                  50%

If this roll fails, roll again the next time the unconscious dying
character loses a hit point (see the Dying and Hit Point Loss
table). If the roll is a success, the character stabilises. A stable
character does not lose any more hit points from his injuries. If the character’s hit points drop to –10 or lower, he is dead.

A Medical check (DC 15) can also force a dying character
to make a Stabilisation roll. This Stabilisation roll may have
a bonus of up to 50%, depending on the techniques and
facilities available to the medic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Just curious if we're still doing this.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I am. I've been away for a week, but I'm still happy to continue. I think it got a bit mired during the Big Enworld Slowdown.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2009)

Yay! He lives!


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 16, 2009)

Shay from IC said:
			
		

> (OOC - As I understand it, Reveille's been banned from the boards, so his PC is pretty much an NPC now. Dunno how we wanna work with that.)



Well she was badly wounded wasn't she? How about retcon that she failed that last check and bled to death while we were fighting?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2009)

No, I've got another idea that'll write Lauren out. The idea was to introduce a fourth PC to replace Kevin - there's no point in a second NPC character and Lauren was always problematic in that she replicated abilities of Sarhat *and* Vurk. IC Post coming later today.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm back! Still gaming?


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2009)

Yep! We're still going at it.

Just in time too...we were just about to leave the planet, once we polish off some pesky assassins.


----------



## Blackrat (May 25, 2009)

Cool! Welcome back WD. Yeah, we're kicking some drazi behinds...


----------



## Dr Simon (May 28, 2009)

Sure, welcome back. Just in time to die! Mua-hahaha!


----------



## Silversun (May 29, 2009)

Got space for another? I've been meaning to try some Bab 5 2E for a while now.


----------



## Blackrat (May 29, 2009)

Silversun said:


> Got space for another? I've been meaning to try some Bab 5 2E for a while now.




Well, we have a ranger without player tagging along at the moment...


----------



## Silversun (May 29, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Well, we have a ranger without player tagging along at the moment...



Actually if there isn't already a lurker in the group I'd like to play one as a Brakiri.

Otherwise, I'll just take up the ranger.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 29, 2009)

Silversun said:


> Got space for another? I've been meaning to try some Bab 5 2E for a while now.




Sure!

As Blackrat says, there's Jemals's old ranger character Kevin who could use a player. We're coming to the end of one adventure so there's probably not a place to insert a new character right now, but it might still be a while in real time before the sequence finishes.

You could take up Kevin for now, and if you'd prefer your own character, create one to introduce when the time is right. I won't give you the background fluff here, look to the first posts of this thread and the IC thread (these, plus the rogues gallery are in my sig). The group could predominantly use either muscle or a sneak.

Edit: You posted ^ while I was still writing this. Brakiri lurker is probably okay, if you can fit one into the background. Assuming that the Outrageous Fortune and her crew make it out of this current situation, they'll next be on an Abbai space station to rendezvous for their next assignment. Or, perhaps, they've got a stowaway?


----------



## Silversun (May 29, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> The group could predominantly use either muscle or a sneak.




So, a Brakiri lurker would be a shoe in. I'm going to be busy over the weekend, so I'll start work on the character on Monday.

EDIT: Having never played Bab 5 before and wanting minimal headaches, I'll go with a human lurker. She'll be a stowaway.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 29, 2009)

A couple of extra combat rules that may be of interest in your current situation:

*Aiming*:
You can take a full round action aiming to get a +2 attack bonus with ranged weapons. You can continue this for up to 3 rounds (for a maximum of +6). You can take your shot at the end of an aiming action, as part of the same action (i.e. minimum is a full round for one attack at +2). You need to make a Concentration check or lose all your accumulated bonus if you suffer anythign that normally requires a Concentration check (damage, movement etc.).

*Burst Fire*:
If using a weapon with the Automatic or Rapid Fire traits, you can use burst fire. You make three attacks in place of one, against a single target, but each suffers a -6 penalty to the attack roll. (obviously you need 3 charges of ammo or more). For the drazi that tried this against Kevin, I don't think the dice gave me anything over a 7.


----------



## Silversun (May 29, 2009)

Looking over the feats and mulling over my character's background I've decided that at some point in her past she was trained in the ways of the Centauri. She is able to use an Agony Whip (Exotic Wpn Prof), is fluent in Centauri (Fluency: Centauri) and has exposed herself to things that a Centuri would (Great Fortitude - Lurker Downbelow feat [_There is little that can be done to a Centauri that they have not already done to themselves._]).

Centauri have the racial trait Born to Intrigue which, to my character has rubbed off on her for her entry into the Lurker class. Perhaps herr birth parents were raiders and their ship destroyed by Centauri,my character survived by geeting into a life pod. She was found by a sensor sweep and Centauri didn't want to kill a child, so they took the orphan back to Centauri prime (or whichever appropriate planet), and was eventually adopted and raised by a Centauri woman.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 29, 2009)

That would work. I'm not sure how she'd end up teaming with a group of covert ISA operatives working on the fringes of League space, I'll leave that up to you .  (Edit, reread ^, stowaway, gotcha!) Don't forget that the Centauri also use slaves - perhaps she started life as slave to some noble house. 

Also of note, the game takes place during the Crusade era when Emperor Londo Mollari is on the throne, the Centauri are fairly isolationist and Centauri Prime is under a sinister dark cloud.... However, life for the typical Centauri would probably go on as usual, and the affable Vir Cotto is ambassador to B5.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry, increased workload. I have to reduce my games on ENWorld. I fear I will not be able to play Vurk further. Sorry again.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2009)

Aww...I'm sorry to see you go.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 3, 2009)

I was wondering what you two want to do with this game. If you're intrested in continuing, the characters advance to level 2, and I'll see if I can recruit a new player or two. If you'd rather focus on Blackrat's game, I don't mind dropping it from my schedule.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm really enjoying it...but maybe it's just one of those things that wasn't meant to be.

I'd love to keep trying. I just don't want you to feel trapped into it.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 6, 2009)

Ditto . I really really really love B5 and this is awesome game, but we really need at least 1 more player I think, if we want to keep it going.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 9, 2009)

I wouldn't feel "trapped" if we continued, but I do think we need another player (who *isn't* a sock-puppet for Reveille! ). I enjoy the difference in flavour to all the fantasy games I'm involved with, and Ash and Sarhat both have excellent character arc potential.

I think what I'll have to do is put the game on hold for the moment and see if I can recruit any more players. Watch this space.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm. I wonder if Rhun would be interested... I know he loves B5 at least almost as much as I do 

I'll PM him and ask.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2009)

What happened to Silversun?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 9, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> What happened to Silversun?




Rev's alt.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2009)

So, Shak-Na Linnmer, is he a Warrior or Religious? There is slight difference how Sarhat treats him depending on it. Being a captain of a ship makes it more likely for him to be warrior but you never know of those Anla'Shok 

And since minbari usually shape their bonegrowth depending on it, it is usually apparent for another minbari

Also, is it possible for Sarhat to requisition a minbari pistol from the Whitestar?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2009)

Linnmer is Religious caste. (Sarhat has heard that there are even some Worker caste Anla'shok, although since there are human, yolu and even pak'ma'ra rangers, it's hard to be shocked these days).

Requisitioning a pistol would be a matter for using Influence (with the ISA, in this case).  You all now have +5 Influence with the ISA after acquiring Raive and the Shadow-tech thing.  DC for requisitioning supplies = 12

3d6+5 = 12. So... yes.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2009)

*Levelling up*

Your characters gain the following advances from the adventure:

1000 xp, making you all level 2

+4 Influence with the ISA, giving you +5 in total.

You can either choose to advance to level 2 in your current class, or you are eligible for multi-classing in any of the following:

Agent -You did sneaky stuff.
Diplomat - You did talky stuff.
Lurker - You did stuff with scuzzy people.
Soldier - You had to fight people.
Trader - Your cover story rubbed off on you.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2009)

Hooray!

I am curious about Agent and Diplomat classes. I am also curious about the 2nd level of Telepath.

Hmm. I wonder if any of this is available online so I don't hafta bug you about it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't know if it's online. All the class rules etc. are Open Content, so there could be a wiki somewhere.

Anyway:

[sblock=Agent]
Agent is kind of the Rogue class. Heavy on the skill points and the sneaky stuff.

Level 1
+0 BAB, Fort, Will and Defence
+2 Reflex
+2 hit points
8 + Int skill points, from Acrobatics (Dex), Appraise (Int), Athletics (Str), Bluff (Cha), Computer Use (Int), Concentration (Con), Drive (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Intrigue (Cha), Investigate (Int), Knowledge (law, specific culture or specific local), Linguistics (Int), Notice (Wis), Pilot (Dex),Profession (blue collar) (Wis), Profession (performing) (Cha), Profession (white collar) (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Stealth (Dex) and Subterfuge (Dex)

+2 to any two Influences
Proficient in Close Combat, Grenade and Pistol weapons

1st level class ability: *Master of the Craft*. Skill Focus feat in one of Bluff, Computer Use, Concentration, Intrigue, Investigate, Notice, Sense Motive, Subterfuge or Stealth. Also gained at 5th and 10th level.

Other abilities:
*Multi-skilled*. 2nd and 7th level. May choose any cross-class skill and make it class skill.
*Opportunism*. 3rd, 6th and 9th level. Choose from Crippling Attack, Sneak Attack or Stunning Attack (which act pretty much as they do in D&D)
*Skill Mastery*: 4th and 8th level. Choose a skill, you may always Take 10.
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=Diplomat]
Diplomat makes strong use of the Influence rules.

Level 1
+0 BAB, Fort, Reflex, Defence
+2 Will
+1 hit point.

6 + Int skill points in: Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Computer Use (Int), Diplomacy
(Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Intrigue (Cha), Knowledge (history, law, philosophy, specific culture or specific local) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Profession (white collar) (Int) and Sense Motive (Wis)

Political Influence (native culture) +2, and +1 in three other Influences.

Proficient with Pistol weapons.

1st level class ability: Cultural Diversity. Bonus feat from one of Alien Empathy, Contact, Fluency, Resist Scan, Skill Focus (Knowledge (specific culture or specific local) or Linguistics). Also gained at 4th, 7th and 10th level.

Other class abilities:
2nd level: *Improved Diplomacy.* +2 to Diplomacy and Sense Motive.

3rd level: *Strong Influence*. Reduced penalties for re-using Influence.

8th level: *Swift Diplomacy*. -5 to 1 round Diplomacy instead of -10.
8th level: *Aide*. You get a little helper!

9th level: *Powerful Influence*. As Strong Influence, but even smaller penalties.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Telepath]
For 2nd level telepath you get:

+1 BAB, +3 Will, +1 Defence, +0 Reflex and Fort.
+2 hit points
+2 to any two Influences.
4 + Int skill points in: Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha),
Intimidate (Cha), Intrigue (Cha), Investigate (Int), Knowledge (specific culture, specific local or telepathy) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Notice (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis) and Telepathy (Cha)

2nd level class ability: Discipline focus. Choose one of the five Telepathic
Disciplines (Scanning, Sensing, Blocking, Communication or Biokinetics). When using a power associated with this Discipline, the telepath rolls d3s when determining nonlethal damage, rather than d4s. (Also gained at 4th, 7th and 10th level.

Other class abilities:

*Telepathy Feat*: 3rd, 6th and 9th. Bonus Telepath feat.

*Maintain Concentration*: 5th level. May concentrate on telepathic ability as a free action rather than a standard.

For the record, _Daze _is a Biokinetic ability.
[/sblock]

Just as a reminder, Intrigue is Gather Information and Disguise. Subterfuge is Disable Device, Sleight of Hand and the distraction to hide part of Bluff.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey, Blackrat:

My original thought for a character was a pilot, Han Solo rogue type.  But, Dr. Si has advised that you have the pilot schtick pre-empted.  I've looked at Sarhat, and here's what I propose:  my character, if it meets with the approval of you and Dr. Si, will be more of a gunner than a pilot  (we might not have the capability currently for ship-to-ship combat, but a gunner would be a handy thing to have if we ever do get there). My character would be capable (we hope) of filling in as a back-up pilot should the need ever arise.  Thinking about it more, now, Dr. Si, how about a "naval intelligence" dude with a passable amount of cross-training as a pilot, perhaps? -- Ex-spook, so to speak, but sufficiently disillusioned with his former service, and 'on the outs' with them, so as not to upset any of the party who may have issues with human military types.  Am I going in something approaching the right direction here??


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

I've no trouble with another pilot . Just hopefully someone who can shoot a gun too


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> I've no trouble with another pilot . Just hopefully someone who can shoot a gun too



No doubt!  He'll be a definite liability when it comes to diplomacy, negotiations, and trade, but, hey, you can't have everything!   (Hopefully, someone will be able to shut him up before he can do too much damage?  )


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2009)

I was thinking about this last night after logging off.  Blackrat's character is an Officer (Fleet), which really revolves around leadership and commanding large ships. There is another branch of the Officer class (pilot) that covers solo craft. If you multi-classed this with, say, Soldier, you'd have the kind of action hero character you originally looked for. Or perhaps Ranger, although there are funny multi-classing rules with Rangers. You'd be replacing Jemal's ranger character who was pretty much full-on action, so it would fit.

If you wanted more in the intelligence-gathering sense, the Agent class would cover that (again maybe MC with Officer (pilot). Ranger would work again, as would Lurker if you wanted someone with more of a shifty past.  The classes are quite flexible: an Officer (pilot)/Soldier would not necessarily have to be part of an organised military, they could be security forces or a raider (B5-ese for Space Pirate).

Agent is good for an ex-spook. The Influence rules would cover connections to Earthforce, for example. Use the Hobby feat to gain cross-class skills. I've posted some details on the Agent class a few posts uptopic. They get Pilot, but you'd need Operations (gunnery) perhaps.

Bear in mind, also, that most of the B5 classes don't have many class abilities, but tend to award bonus feats or skill modifiers, so they are quite flexible in terms of how you build a character.

Humans, BTW, have the same racial abilities as every other d20 game - bonus 1st level feat and +1 skill point/level.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

I remember replying to this post once already, but the reply was evidently eaten by ENWorld. (URRRRP!)  Anyway, what I'm thinking of is a Soldier multi-class with Agent.  The more I read your post, the more confused I become! Soldier sounds good, Agent sounds good, but Operations (Gunnery) sounds almost crucial, and Officer (Pilot) does, too.  Is there a way to get all of these wrapped real purty with a nice bow on top?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 15, 2009)

The Soldier class grants Operations (gunnery) as a class skill.  I'm not sure if you meant Operations (pilot) [the skill] rather than Officer (pilot) [the class]. 
Agent grants Pilot, which is used for solo craft, Operations (pilot) is used for capital ships. Either way you need the Spacecraft Proficiency feat to use them with spacecraft without a -4 penalty.

You could either take some ranks cross-class, or take the Hobby feat which allows you to make any one skill a class skill for you. Alternatively, if you can wait, 2nd level Agent allows you to make any one skill a cross-class skill.

At the moment it's probably not vital to have that skill.

[SBLOCK=Soldier Class]
*Initial Hit Points*: 8.
*Additional Hit Points*: 3.

At 1st level: +1 BAB, +2 For, +0 Reflex, +0 Will, +1 Defence

*Class Skills*
The soldier’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are
Acrobatics (Dex), Athletics (Str), Computer Use (Int), Drive
(Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (specific local or tactics)
(Int), Operations (driving, gunnery or systems) (Int), Stealth
(Dex) and Technical (any) (Int).
*Skill Points At 1st Level*: (4 + Int modifier) x 4.
*Skill Points At Each Additional Level*: 4 + Int modifier.

*Influence*
*Initial Influence*: 1d4 Military Influence in his native
culture.
*Additional Influence*: A soldier’s Military Influence in his
native culture increases by +1 each level. He may also increase
one other Influence by +1.

*Class Features*
All of the following are class
features of the soldier.

*Weapon Proficiency*: A soldier is proficient with all close
combat, grenade, pistol and rifle weapons. A soldier also
gains the Armour Familiarity feat for free.

*Starting Credits*: A soldier begins the game with 2d6 x 100
credits.

*Combat Training*: Soldiers practise in the use of weapons and
combat constantly and will often be taught that their training
is the only thing that stands between them and certain death
when facing the enemy. At 1st level and every odd level
thereafter, the soldier one of the following feats (he must meet
the prerequisites for this feat as normal):
Alertness, Blind-Fight, Brawler, Combat Expertise, Die Hard,
Endurance, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (any), Far Shot,
Great Fortitude, Hobby, Improved Critical (any), Improved
Feint, Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting,
Lightning Reflexes, Lightning Reload, Marksman, Martial
Arts, Nerves of Steel, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Run,
Spacecraft Proficiency, Surface Vehicle Dodge, Surface Vehicle
Proficiency, Toughness, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus
(any), Weapon Proficiency (any), Weapon Specialisation
(any).
[/SBLOCK]

A note on hit points and Influence:
At character level 1, use the starting hit points + Con bonus for whichever class you start with. At character level 2, just add the additional hit points (no Con bonus).

Use the Starting Influence roll for your class at character level 1, and the Additional influence for your class at level 2. You also have +1 Influence with ISA (political). You can use other points to add to this if you wish.


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> The Soldier class grants Operations (gunnery) as a class skill.  I'm not sure if you meant Operations (pilot) [the skill] rather than Officer (pilot) [the class].
> Agent grants Pilot, which is used for solo craft, Operations (pilot) is used for capital ships. Either way you need the Spacecraft Proficiency feat to use them with spacecraft without a -4 penalty.
> 
> You could either take some ranks cross-class, or take the Hobby feat which allows you to make any one skill a class skill for you. Alternatively, if you can wait, 2nd level Agent allows you to make any one skill a cross-class skill.
> ...



Ok, lots to digest there, but, my initial thought is to go human soldier, with Operations (gunnery) skill.  Is starting level 1st?  I'm figuring that this game is d20-ish, and so humans start with 2 feats with another one coming at what, L4? If so, the Spacecraft Proficiency Feat sounds like a must-have.  I meant Pilot (the skill), but I was thinking of solo spacecraft (fighter-type), so I can let that go in favor of working on Operations (gunnery) and maybe getting Hobby for Operations (Pilot) either now or later.

Am I halfway making sense here?  (I don't feel like I am, but.....)

EDIT:  So, if I'm understanding everything correctly, which is a mighty big IF, then I'm thinking of:

Race: Human
Class:  Soldier
Feat (L1):  Spacecraft Proficiency
Feat (human bonus): Hobby [Operations (Gunnery)]
Skills:  Operations (Gunnery); yada yada yada.....


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 16, 2009)

You're _mostly_ making sense. 

Starting level is 2 - the existing characters have just levelled.

Yes, 1st level feat, plus bonus human feat at 1st level. Note that Soldier also grants you a bonus feat at 1st level as well, of which Spacecraft Proficiency and Hobby are both options.

Some other probable sources of confusion are that some of the skills have been combined and re-named, and some of the feats have been altered too. I cover this somewhere in the first page or so of this thread.

(Have just noticed that most of the B5 RPG is designated Open Content, so I can legally put a lot of the crunch up somewhere.)


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

Dr. Simon in IC thread said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Pausing the action for the moment to see if Leif gets his character sorted, as now is a good time for a change in personnel.
> 
> Plus a bump after the outage.



I'm perfectly willing to "get sorted".  I just don't know what to do next.  I'll call this character Kirth, naming him after the protagonist in my all-time favorite sci-fi book series, but I'll change the last name to Warren.  So, Kirth Warren is as ready as he possibly can be for the moment.

I'm not even sure whether ability scores are the same as DnD, but since it's d20, I'll assume that they are.  Also, I have no idea what the prime reqs are for the Agent class or any skills in the game, so I'm shooting in the dark as far as ability scores goes, but here's a stab at it, anyway.  In that case, 25 point buy:
S 12
D 13
C 12
I 12
W 11
C 13


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 22, 2009)

Ability scores are the same as standard d20, so you're fine here.  Agent works best with Intelligence and Dexterity, perhaps Charisma. Skills are *pretty* much the same as they are for standard D&D or d20 Modern (i.e. you have Medical rather than Heal; Computer Use, Drive and Pilot are additonal skills. Some have been combined - in fact if you look at Pathfinder Beta you'll get a reasonable idea of how, but somewhere uptopic I've listed the skills. I'll link to the post for you. I've done one for Feats too.

So, as I understand it you're looking for a multiclass Soldier 1/Agent 1 - I'll upload further details for you later.

(Just to cover all bases, the classes are: 
Agent (generally a spy/assassin/spec-ops kind of guy)
Diplomat (plenty of charisma skills, plus makes good use of the special Influence rules found in B5RPG)
Lurker (low-life type, street skills and survivalism)
Officer (reasonable combat, reasonable charismatic skills, reasonable mil-tech skills. Can be Fleet, GROund POunder or Pilot)
Ranger (mix of fighting and sneaking skills, with dedication to the Ranger way)
Scientist (mostly Int-based skills, can specialise in technical skills, medicine or linguistics).
Soldier (pretty much the Fighter class of this game).
Telepath (you can be a telepath without being in this class, as Telepathy is a feat, but you are pretty limited in your ability. 
Trader (a charismatic/streetwise class, if the Diplomat doesn't quite fit the concept.
Worker (kind of the all-purpose NPC class for this game, but possible as a PC class. Can be Blue Collar, White Collar or Performer.


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, then:

Kirth Warren
Human Soldier 1 / Agent 1
S 12
D 13
C 12
I 12
W 11
C 13

Feats:
1st level std.: Improved Initiative 
Human bonus: Spacecraft Proficiency
Soldier 1 bonus: Precise Shot

Skills: (points at CL 1, Agent 1=36, CL2, Soldier 1 =5)
Operations (Gunnery) 4 +2(CL2) +1 int = +7
Linguistics (Centauri)
Linguistics (Minbari, Dark)
Linguistics (Minbari, Grey)
Linguistics (Narn)
Stealth 4, +1 dex =+5
Computer Use 4 +2 (CL2) +1 int = +7
Profession (Blue Collar) 4 +0 wis = +4
Subterfuge 4, +1 (CL2) +1 dex = +6
Technical (Electronics) 4 +1 int = +5
Technical (Mechanical) 4
Notice 4 +0 wis = +4


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 22, 2009)

Skills


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

Not sure how I did, but I took a stab at it (post 231), equating Agent with Rogue and Soldier with Fighter, for skill point purposes.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 23, 2009)

Leif said:


> [I have no idea how many skill points I have, but I'm assuming that Agent corresponds to rogue, so that gives me 36 at L1, right?]
> Am I on the right track?




Well you're a human with int 12 so you get 10x4 starting skillpoints
8x4 for class
1x4 more for being human
1x4 more for int bonus

I don't remember the soldier's skills outright, but I think 4+int+1(human) ain't a bad guess


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 23, 2009)

Blackrat is right - base skill points for Soldier is 4, plus Int and human bonus.

Linguistics is a single skill that allows you to get the gist of any language.  In this game, Fluency is a feat that you can take which means you can communicate in the particular language without needing to roll. As a human, you get Fluency (English) automatically. It's not in the rules, but you can take Fluency in another Earth language if it fits your character concept.

Improved Initiative is fine - does the same as usual (+4 Init).

Precise Shot requires a +6 BAB in this game, but you could take Point Blank Shot (does the usual), or Weapon Focus (ppg). Other possibilities could be:

Nerves of Steel - you ignore suppression fire.
Armour Familiarity - reduce armour check penalty by 2
Brawler - lethal damage with unarmed attacks, no AoO, +2 to bull rush and grapple.
Dogfighter (but needs 6 ranks in Pilot) - +4 bonus to setting up and avoiding targetting runs.
Evasive Action (6 ranks Pilot again) - +4 to defensive maneuvres.
Fire Control (Ops (gunnery and sensors  4 ranks each) -  +4 to attain and hold lock on target.
Independently Wealthy - gain 1000 cr/month
Lightning Relaod - reload as free action
Martial Arts - lethal damage unarmed, no AoO, +2 to disarm and trip
Natural Athlete - (Athletics 4 ranks) - flat-footed less often, stand up as free action, catch and pull up automatically.
Resist Scan - +2 to Will saves against telepathy.
Spacecraft Dodge (Pilot 4 ranks) - +2 defence value in solo craft
Toughness - +2 hit points

Others that act as normal:
Blind Fight
Combat Expertise
Diehard
Dodge
Endurance
Far Shot
Great Fortitude
Improved Critical
Improved Feint
Iron Will
Lightning Reflexes
Run
Two-Weapon Fighting (plus Improved)
Weapon Focus
Weapon Proficiency
Weapon Specialisation (BAB +4 plus focus, not Fighter specific).
---Combat Expertise and Dodge add to your Defence Value, since this game uses DV to hit, with armour as Damage Reduction.

Improved Initiative is the start of a feat tree in this game:
-Alertness - +1 notice, do not lose Dex bonus when flat-footed
- - Harm's Way - ready action to become target instead of close ally
- - Sixth Sense - Known when being targetted, halve aim bonus against you, cannot be flanked.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 23, 2009)

Other notes: 

Technical has three sub-skills: electronics, engineering, mechanical.

Technical is the tinker/repair skill, Operations covers the use of large systems and Knowledge gives the background detail. Synergy bonuses don't kick in until you get 8 ranks in anything, so no need to worry yet.

Before ability score modifiers, Soldier 1/Agent 1 will give you:

*BAB +1* (+0 Agent, +1 Soldier)
*Fortitude +2* (+0 Agent, +2 Soldier)
*Reflex +2* (+2 Agent, +0 Soldier)
*Will +0* (+0 Agent, +0 Soldier)
*Defence Value +1* (+0 Agent, +1 Soldier). Add 10 and your Dex modifier for final DV

*Hit points* 6 (Agent) + 3 (Soldier) + Con bonus (only added once).

*Starting credits 1800* (shopping lists are somewhere up-topic )
EDIT: See Post 104 onwards. You are allowed items with a Restricted legality.

*Weapon Proficiencies*: close combat, pistol, grenade, rifle.

*Feats*:
*Armour Familiarity* (automatic with Soldier class - never noticed that before!)
*Skill Focus* (from first level Agent). Must be in Bluff, Computer Use, Concentration, Intrigue, Investigate, Notice, Sense Motive, Subterfuge or Stealth.
*Bonus Soldier Feat* (list somewhere above).
*Level One feat and Bonus Human Feat* already selected.

*Influence*:
This is a new subsystem for the B5 game. You get Influence bonuses for different power groups, eg. Earthforce, Earth Political, League Social, Local Criminal, Specific Megacorporations etc.. You roll 3d6 + influence against a DC when you try to exert pressure on that group to do you a favour. You can also use it as a bonus to finesse or intimidate people, or get your contacts to exert pressure on another, related group. DCs range from 10 for information, 15 for access to weapons or tech, through to 40 for declaring war or requisitioning a fleet.

*Roll 1d6 twice for starting influence in two different influences*, one of which must be in your native culture (so Earthforce, Earthgov, Earth Social, ISN, IPX, perhaps even a Mars group or similar), the other can be in anything.

*From Soldier*, You gain +2 influence in Earthforce, and +1 in any other Influence.

You also gain a further +1 Influence in the ISA for joining this mission.

There are too many Influences to list here, but the general breakdown is by race, with Social, Economic, Military or Government within each.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 23, 2009)

And all this reminds me... I need to level up Sarhat . Also noticed I lack the influence stats from my sheet...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 23, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> And all this reminds me... I need to level up Sarhat . Also noticed I lack the influence stats from my sheet...




As a Minbari Officer you will have started with a roll of 1d6 in Warrior Caste Influence.

You also now have a total of +5 Interstellar Alliance Influence thanks to your efforts so far. 2nd level will depend on what you chose, but since you have the rules you can figure this out yourself 

(Note to Leif and Shayuri - Influence can be awarded or lost as a result of in-game actions, as well as per-level increases.

Ashley, Sarhat and Vurk gained 4 points of ISA influence because they brought back Raive, and Sethyk, both useful allies in gaining and interpreting advanced alien tech, plus the mysterious Shadow artifact which will prove useful to study. Plus they managed to keep their cargo of Q-40. A full +5 wasn't attained because of the fines accrued from the unauthorised take-off. Although it was probably a necessary survival tactic, somebody somewhere in accounts was not happy....)


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn bureoucrats


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 23, 2009)

Even fledgling heroes are at the mercy of the bean-counters!

I've clarified a few points in the creation notes above, and in the skills outline on Post 67.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the clarifications, whatever they were.... 

Unfortunately, I am still overwhelmed by all the data and options at the moment.  Bear with me, please?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 23, 2009)

No worries.  I'll be away next week anyway, so take as long as you like. Blackrat also has the rules, so he can help you out if you need assistance.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> No worries.  I'll be away next week anyway, so take as long as you like. Blackrat also has the rules, so he can help you out if you need assistance.



Thanks!

Blackrat:  I'll doubtless be bugging you a LOT next week!


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 23, 2009)

Hehee. No problem. I'll help as much as I can.


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2009)

I just ordered "The Babylon Project" on amazon.com.  Did I get the right one?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> I just ordered "The Babylon Project" on amazon.com.  Did I get the right one?




Nope. That's a great way older B5 game . A decent one IMO, but not as good as this one 

You're looking for Mongoose Publishing's Babylon 5 RPG 2nd Edition

This one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Babylon-5-RPG-2...temQQimsxZ20090714?IMSfp=TL090714188002r28685
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1905471203/ref=s9_k2a_gw_ir01?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0WSWH9Q638XY8E2QDNXZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846[/ame]


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2009)

Bummer!  I was trying to find the right one online, how should I search for it?

Whew!  I was able to cancel the order, so that's taken care of!

If you can give me a link to the right place, that would be most appreciated.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 24, 2009)

Leif said:


> If you can give me a link to the right place, that would be most appreciated.




Edited to my previous post


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok!  Faith Manages was my next guess, so I'll order that one, thanks!

It's ordered and my delivery estimate is July 31 - August 17????


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2009)

My copy of the B5 RPG, 2nd Edition arrived today, July 31, 2009!!


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice. If you have any questions do ask.


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is my character so far (I think all that's left, crunch-wise, is starting credits and equipment?):

Human 
Kirth Warren
Agent 1 / Soldier 1
HP:  6 (CL1/Agent1) +1 con, 3 (CL2/Soldier1)  = 10

S 12
D 13
C 12
I 12
W 11
C 13

Feats:
1st level std.: Improved Initiative 
Human bonus: Spacecraft Proficiency
Agent 1 bonus:  Master of the Craft -- Skill Focus, Computer Use
Soldier 1 bonus: Point Blank Shot


Skills: (points at CL 1, Agent 1=40, CL2, Soldier 1 =5)
Acrobatics 2 +1 dex = +3
Athletics 2 +1 str = +3
Computer Use 4 +1 (CL2) +1 int +3 Master of the Craft bonus = +9
Linguistics 4 +1 CL2 +1 int = +6
Notice 4 +0 wis = +4
Operations (Gunnery) 4 +1(CL2) +1 int = +7
Profession (Blue Collar) 4 +0 wis = +4
Stealth 4 +1 CL2 +1 dex =+6
Subterfuge 4, +1 (CL2) +1 dex = +6
Technical (Electronics) 4 +1 int = +5
Technical (Mechanical) 4 +1 int = +5


Kirth Warren was a soldier with the Earth Forces, and technically, he still is, but he is on extended assignment posing as a 'blue collar' electronic and mechanical tech  which will hopefully allow him to overhear some choice items, as perhaps he will be dismissed as unimportant, just a typical worker.  Unbeknownst to most people, Kirth has at least a smattering of knowledge of the some of the tongues of certain non-human races, but, perhaps just enough to get him deeper into trouble than complete ignorance would do?

NOTE:  Dr. Si, I think I have Kirth's skills somewhat screwed up.  I might need to start all over from scratch with them and try again.  Let me know, ok?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 3, 2009)

I haven't checked in-depth yet, but one thing I can see stright off - Linguistics is just a single skill, you don't need to break it down into the different languages.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, Dr. S. Made the change to linguistics.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, had a closer look.

Hit points:  You only get your Con bonus at character level 1, so knock off one hit point.

Feats:  Precise Shot requires BAB +6 and Point Blank Shot, so you can't take that one. How about Point Blank Shot instead?

Skills: You don't have enough skill points. You should have 40 for Agent (8 class, +1 Int, +1 human) and 6 for soldier (4 class, +1 Int, +1 human).

Maximum ranks in class skills you can have are 5 at 2nd level, so you'll need to adjust those where you've put in two points at 2nd level.

Otherwise, looks fine.


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, trying again:

[sblock=Kirth Warren]
Human 
Kirth Warren
Agent 1 / Soldier 1
HP:  6 (CL1/Agent1) +1 con, 3 (CL2/Soldier1)  = 10

BAB = +1 close=+2, ranged=+2
Def Bonus = 10+1soldier+1dex=12 

Fort: +2+1con=+3
Ref: +2+1dex=+3
Will: +0

S 12
D 13
C 12
I 12
W 11
C 13

Feats:
1st level std.: Improved Initiative 
Human bonus: Spacecraft Proficiency
Agent 1 bonus:  Master of the Craft -- Skill Focus, Computer Use
Soldier 1 bonus: Point Blank Shot


Skills: (points at CL 1, Agent 1=40, CL2, Soldier 1 =5)
Acrobatics 2 +2 CL2 +1 dex = +5
Athletics 2 +1 str = +3
Computer Use 4 +1 (CL2) +1 int +3 Master of the Craft bonus = +9
Linguistics 4 +1 int = +5
Notice 4 +0 wis = +4
Operations (Gunnery) 4 +1(CL2) +1 int = +7
Profession (Blue Collar) 4 +0 wis = +4
Stealth 4 +1 dex =+5
Subterfuge 4, +1 (CL2) +1 dex = +6
Technical (Electronics) 4 +1 CL2 +1 int = +6
Technical (Mechanical) 4 +1 int = +5


Kirth Warren was a soldier with the Earth Forces, and technically, he still is, but he is on extended assignment posing as a 'blue collar' electronic and mechanical tech  which will hopefully allow him to overhear some choice items, as perhaps he will be dismissed as unimportant, just a typical worker.  Unbeknownst to most people, Kirth has at least a smattering of knowledge of the some of the tongues of certain non-human races, but, perhaps just enough to get him deeper into trouble than complete ignorance would do?

[/sblock]

I seem to remember reading somewhere that, in B5rpg, once a skill is your class skill, then it is ALWAYS a class skill for that character, regardless of his/her current class.  Still, I went back and made sure that all of Kirth's CL2 skill selections are SOLDIER skills, not agent skills.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2009)

That look okay to me, I think. Don't forget Influences and equipment (you can equip restricted but not illegal goods).  I think it's time to fire up the old game again, you can work this stuff out during the introduction.

Reminder to Shayuri and Blackrat to upgrade your characters to level 2, as well.

I think I'll NPC Vurk for the moment, and swap Kevin for Kirth.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh, right... Damn, so much going on with my own game and ENW having been so slow that I forgot once again .

Hmm hmm... I'm contemplating as either multiclassing to Soldier or taking another level of Officer...


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> That look okay to me, I think. Don't forget Influences and equipment (you can equip restricted but not illegal goods).  I think it's time to fire up the old game again, you can work this stuff out during the introduction.
> 
> Reminder to Shayuri and Blackrat to upgrade your characters to level 2, as well.
> 
> I think I'll NPC Vurk for the moment, and swap Kevin for Kirth.



Could you provide links to the other threads of the game so that I can be sure that I found the correct ones?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm just going with another Telepath level. I'll update the sheet asap.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2009)

@Shayuri:  No probs. I think all the details you need are uptopic, but let me know if you need a reminder.

@ Leif: See the spoiler box in my sig for links.


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2009)

Dr. Si:  Kirth still needs starting money.  I haven't seen a section in the book dealing with starting higher than first level.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2009)

Hm. I don't think the others got paid anything for the last job, so go with maximum starting for, well, I'll be generous, whichever gives the highest of Soldier or Agent.


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks!  [Oh, dear, have I joined a company of ascetic adventurers??  "We don't need no steenking credits!  We just kill stuff for the sheer fun of it!"]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey, yeah. We even brought in a bunch of Q-40. This may be the only op ever that actually paid for itself.


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Hey, yeah. We even brought in a bunch of Q-40. This may be the only op ever that actually paid for itself.



Funny how I read that "y" as 'double hockey sticks' at first.....


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2009)

Are you guys looking any more players? I've seen all the B5 shows/movies. Are there any roles that still need to be filled in the group? I have the 2nd edition rulebook and heroes and aliens.


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Are you guys looking any more players? I've seen all the B5 shows/movies. Are there any roles that still need to be filled in the group? I have the 2nd edition rulebook and heroes and aliens.



Dr. Si, I can vouch for Vertexx69 as being an unimpeachable player.  If you'd rather have someone who obviously has more experience with the B5 game, I certainly wouldn't blame you if you spaced Kirth. (And I might not even cry for too long, either.  )


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2009)

I can certainly fit in a fourth player. As for a role, probably something along the lines of a face or investigative type, or perhaps a total grunt. You could go for the medic/scientist type too and we phase out Vurk.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im playing several healers right now, but a face is what I was thinking about, like a telepath/diplomat that uses his abilities to further his agendas. I rolled pretty good for Alan Croft's P-rating 2d4-2=5so that will give him an 11. Don't run off Leif everyone needs protection


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2009)

Um.

Feeling threatened here.

I'm already a telepath 'face' with some investigative skills.

Did I die?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmm, I think given Ashley's phenomenally high P-rating, another teep would probably be fairly redundant next to her.  Maybe if you went for an alien race it would help to differentiate more?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, he was saying he had the same p-rating as Ash too.

*shrug*

I dunno if I'm being rational or not, but I get a bit protective of 'party roles' sometimes. Ash has a particular niche, and I'm wary of it being diluted. 

Telepathy in general isn't -too- big a deal, since we could easily develop that in different directions. I'm more concerned about skills and character focus.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 11, 2009)

I read that too quickly and just saw the roll of 5. 

I think, though, that teeps are a rare and valuable resource,, particularly high-level ones. It's unlikely that the ISA would dispatch two P-11s on the same mission, plus it's going to be hard to run a challenging adventure with *two* such powerful telepaths on board.

Because the skill system is quite open, I'm at a loss to suggest what mechanical role needs filling, but the classes no-one has yet used are Diplomat, Lurker, Officer (ground forces), Scientist (linguistics), Trader and Worker. Since you're already playing several healers I'm happy to keep Vurk on as NPC medic.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats why I was asking what roles needed to be filled  I don't really mind filling any empty spots in the party. So if you wouldn't mind doing a role call I can figure out if I'm needed at all. 
Shayuri is a face, 
Leif is an agent/soldier, 
and you have a pilot/trader type, 

I could see what I can do with a lurker role  though I'd hate to waste that 11 P-rating. Maybe an adolescent Centari that doesn't care about politics? A rage of emotions that spills out of him into others, making full use "The Lurkers Guide to Telepaths"? Sneaking around clearing obstacles by creating confusion for the group to complete its missions?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, pilot/inspirer type...

Lurker would be good, I think, or then scientist...


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldn't really call Sarhat a "trader" type, more tactical leader/pilot.  Leif's character covers technical skills quite well, maybe check for overlap if you wanted to go for a technical kind of scientist (although somebody specialising in advanced alien tech might be a go-er for the mission).

Lurker could be fun, though.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Leif's character covers technical skills quite well....



FURIOUS BLUSH! 

reeeeally?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there a way to cover the alien tech angle? After reading it more thuroughly the lurker is completely useless as they are by definition bums as opposed to a roguely type class. Now I'm leaning toward a young centari telepath/trader  with an antiquity/alien tech collector type flavor. Is Knowledge (Alien Tech) a feasable option (as I'm looking for somewhere to put his bonus skill focus feat)?

He's looking like this so far:

Appearance:
Age: 16 
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 160 lbs.
Hair: Spiky black w/ short crest that is spiked back instead of out.
Eyes: Blue 
Pronounced Canines (Liati Smile)
Skin Color: Swarthy Tan
[sblock=Croft Callo]
Centari
Telepath1/Trader1
P-Rating 11

Str 8
Dex 10
Con 10
Int 13
Wis 12
Cha 18

HP 8
Def 10

Saves: Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +5 (+16 vs telepathy)

Skills (27 points):
Telepathy 5+4
Sense Motive 4+1
Knowledge (telepathy) 1+1
Knowledge (Shadows) 3+1+3
Knowledge (First Ones) 1+1
Knowledge (Engineering) 1+1
Concentration 2
Appraisal 5+1
Bluff 1+4+2
Intrigue 1+4+2
Diplomacy 1+4
Notice 2+1

Inluences:
1d6=4 ISA Economic
Centari Economic 2
LNW Economic 1
Criminal 1

Feats:
Telepath
Skill Focus: Knowledge (Shadows)

Gear:
800 Flak Jacket
50 Stress Bit
600 PPG Auricon EF-7
120 +2 Caps
700 Translator
125 Cold weather Clothing
Lounge outfit
25 Carryall
200 Wrist link
200 Oxy pills X5
30 Resyk pills X6
750 Mendorphine SlapPatch
Ident Card
Business License: Class A-D?

Wishlist:
Synaptic Relay Duplexer 

Background: 
House Callo hasn't held with the isolationist standpoint of the Centarum taking it as a personal affront to have its business contacts arbitrarily slashed and burned in the name of pure political maneuvering. Many of the house's noble lines were living away from Centari Prime during the Shadow War, and thought it prudent to just stay out of the way during the whole fiasco. With strong ties throughout the trading community of the galaxy, House Callo didn't get mixed up in the whole shadow corruption thing. Staying out in amongst the stars while many of the other houses retreated under the Centarum's skirt has proven very advantageous.

Being born into House Callo both as a telepath and with the "Liati Smile", Croft's future had been all but predetermined.  So while waiting until he is of suitable exeprience to be recruited by the mindhawks, the youngster started learning about the commerce of the galaxy. While other Centari were running from anything different, he had the opportunity to learn about all the different things that other races had to offer.

Of course being the impetuous youth that he is, Croft decided to conduct his trading business clear on the other side of the known galaxy just to spite his family. This side of the rim seemes to have much more interestinng bits a alien culture and technology for him to study and collect anyway.[/sblock] What kind of money were we getting? I think I read max starting cash for either class, which would be 3,600 for Croft? Also need his "Investment" fleshed out by Dr. S.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2009)

Dr. Si,

I just ntoiced that I made an error is assigning Kirth ability scores:  I got his Intelligence (12) and Charisma (13) scores reversed.  This makes no difference for their current values, but it does have dire implications for future advancement, as quite a large number of Kirth's skills are Intelligence-dependent.  May I switch the two scores?  Please????


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2009)

Asking again:  Dr. Si,
I just ntoiced that I made an error is assigning Kirth ability scores: I got his Intelligence (12) and Charisma (13) scores reversed. This makes no difference for their current values, but it does have dire implications for future advancement, as quite a large number of Kirth's skills are Intelligence-dependent. May I switch the two scores? Please????

Also,  I have been posting a great deal more in this game than I expected to be doing.  If I have been making foolish posts, then I apologize.  It's been a long, long time since I even thought about doing any sci-fi gaming, so I'm not sure how properly clued-in I am both in general, and about B5 in particular.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 13, 2009)

Leif, nah, it's not a bad thing to post questions. You've breathed life to the game 

Vertex, man, I love the consept of that character... I've a feeling he's quite a ruthless merchant . Telepath merchant is a scary thought... He knows what you are thinking and can make just the right offers...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2009)

That's more or less what a commercial telepath is for...or rather, what they're for preventing. 

If Simon allows another telepath, we should coordinate a bit so that we don't overlap too much.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 13, 2009)

That's what I was figuring Shay. Croft isn't specialized in intrigue or investigation. Since you guys all spread out to cover all the roles with just a few characters I'm trying to find a bit of wiggle room by being the alien tech guy, but instead of a shut-in scientist hes a trade savvy adolescent lethario that can't really control his raging emotions yet and infects those around him with whatever he happens to be feeling at the time. With 2 teeps we could communicate effectively without coms too, and between us we could knock out most beings in a single round if we needed to. 
I noticed reading these rules again that this is a deadly system for low lvl characters. a single shot from anything just about blows a hole though anyone.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 13, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> this is a deadly system for low lvl characters. a single shot from anything just about blows a hole though anyone.




It's a deadly system even for highlevels... It just takes two shots instead of one


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 13, 2009)

Leif, yes you can swap the scores, no problem.

Vertex, character concept looks fine, as long as you coordinate with Shay so that there isn't too much cross-over. Since the group found some Shadow artifacts it might make sense to have two high-level teeps on hand just in case more turn up, plus of course Croft could have his own agendas as well...


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, Dr. Si!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2009)

An 'alien tech' guy would be absolutely perfect, in concept, for where we are right now. One thing to keep in mind is that the attribute for telepathy is Charisma, but for alien tech you want a good Intelligence too.

You must find the balance within...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yah I was thinking about that. It looks like defense doesn't really matter unless you go all out after it. I was just cobbling something together for the first draft. Now he has a +7 alien tech mod (if its even an acceptable skill).


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> You've breathed life to the game



  He didn't mean that the way it sounds, Dr. Si!


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2009)

Added a bit more fluff to Kirth's history.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 14, 2009)

Added gear and the extra 5 skill points from changing Crofts Int and a bit more fluff as well.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> He didn't mean that the way it sounds, Dr. Si!




Right! That's it, I'm off.  (Where's the flouncing off in a huff emoticon gone....)

Vertex, not sure about the Knowledge (alien tech) thing - I'm sure I read details in one of the supplements I've got that covers that sort of thing, and I've been trying to find it.

It would seem that just the standard Technical or Knowledge (...technical type things) would cover it, with additional rules from feats or the Scientist class, but I reckon you could include Know (The Shadows), Know (Vorlons) or Know (First Ones) as possible skills. The DCs would probably be higher than usual KNowledge skill levels, but they might be useful.


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Right! That's it, I'm off.  (Where's the flouncing off in a huff emoticon gone....)



 hehehehehe


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 14, 2009)

I do love the nuances of the english language. "To flounce" conveys a very specific, exaggerated camp way of moving and really couldn't be used for anything else. I love that there are very specific words for injuries to certain parts of the body, too. You can stub your toe, bark your shin, rap your knuckles and crick your neck but you couldn't do any of those things to any other part, which is great!


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2009)

And I'm glad that your "flouncing" was just for show, too.

Speaking of strange terminology, where did "to bark one's shin" originate, anyway?  Was there a time when our Pictish ancestors customarily had painful collisions with small dogs?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 14, 2009)

> "Used to absorb excess processing power on their computers."



Thanks doc, you saved my day... Lucky I didn't have coffee right now


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 14, 2009)

I crack my shins but I don't think I've ever barked one.  But I did stub my nose on a girl once though...

I put Alien tech there as more of a place holder, but if one of the others works that's fine. Needing all of them would be a bit awkward as total knowledge skill monkeys would be completely useless for anything else. 

Shadow tech actually makes even more sense with him being a Centari too. Maybe Knowledge engineering since that covers more than just a single type of technology? I figure the ISA is bringing him in because he has the specific knowledge about what they expect to find on these missions so maybe a hint as to which one Croft needs would be good?


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2009)

If Croft was an expert in Knowledge (Engineering) then he and Kirth would make quite a good team.  Croft studies the schematics and does the calculations and "barks" orders to Kirth, who does the wiring, etc.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 17, 2009)

As for skills, well I figure that the First Ones are so mysterious that it *should* be tricky to get enough skill points to know much.

However, I would suggest either Knowledge (shadows) since the team found some Shadowtech in the last adventure, or Knowledge (First Ones) which would include a bit on Vorlons and Shadows, but in less detail, to cover all bases. The original aim was to try to find anything created by the Tal-Kona'Sha that might be useful, and the Tal's are *almost* First One status.

I would suggest introducing Croft in the IC thread too. He's evidently late for the briefing, my guess would be that he's been on Renaasha station for a little while rather than come in on Whitestar 96, but is still supposed to be joining the crew of the Outrageous Fortune.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok I chose to specialized in shadow tech and dabble in first one tech and engineering. Should I move Croft to the RG now?


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, I think he's ready.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dr. S what do you think about Croft having some kind of computer based Jeweler's loup, kind of like a masterwork tradesmans tool that gives a minor bonus to appraise checks (+1, +2)? 

I was also thinking that for his part of his investment class feature, he could have access to some kind of secret house Callo batabase that gives a bonus to knowledges pertaining to technology and valuable goods from around the galaxy, or access to an extensive network or contacts that respect house Callo? (Since the investment feature is supposed to be worth between 100,000-500,000 credits.)


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr.Simon said:
			
		

> The item itself is inert, something like an insect in structure complete with legs and sharp "jaws". It also seems to possess a mechanism for producing an electrical spark from the rear end.



A bug that sh*** fire!  I love it!


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 28, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Dr. S what do you think about Croft having some kind of computer based Jeweler's loup, kind of like a masterwork tradesmans tool that gives a minor bonus to appraise checks (+1, +2)?
> 
> I was also thinking that for his part of his investment class feature, he could have access to some kind of secret house Callo batabase that gives a bonus to knowledges pertaining to technology and valuable goods from around the galaxy, or access to an extensive network or contacts that respect house Callo? (Since the investment feature is supposed to be worth between 100,000-500,000 credits.)




I haven't forgotten these, by the way. The loup seems reasonable, I can see the Centauri (or Brakiri) having a device like this.

As for the investment, I'm not sure, since a lot of this is covered by the Contacts and Influence rules instead. Maybe a trade off where you can "buy" points of Influence for credits, although I'm not sure what the value would be. In essence it's a good idea, though.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> A bug that sh*** fire!  I love it!






It's actually more like a tiny piezo-electric effect.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

Fire/Lightning/Sparks, if a bug sh*** it, I think it's cool!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> I haven't forgotten these, by the way. The loup seems reasonable, I can see the Centauri (or Brakiri) having a device like this.
> 
> As for the investment, I'm not sure, since a lot of this is covered by the Contacts and Influence rules instead. Maybe a trade off where you can "buy" points of Influence for credits, although I'm not sure what the value would be. In essence it's a good idea, though.



just trying to give you some ideas toward the major feature of the trader class.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 6, 2009)

Are the Markab an English speaking race? They aren't mentioned in the core book.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2009)

Some do, but not all. They're quite insular.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Are the Markab an English speaking race? _They aren't mentioned in the core book._



Whew!  I was beginning to think that I just couldn't find the proper page!


Dr Simon said:


> Some do, but not all. They're quite insular.



Do they customarily come in rolls of paper-backed fiberglass, or are they of the "blown" variety?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 8, 2009)

Can we get a picture of what the markab look like? I have all of the B5 universe races in my head but can't place which one they are.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 8, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Can we get a picture of what the markab look like? I have all of the B5 universe races in my head but can't place which one they are.




Here's the one who tried to cure the disease that killed the race


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 9, 2009)

Woof , now wonder it smells so bad in here. They don't have to smell it since they don't have noses!


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry for the huge delay doc. Sarhat has finally been updated 

Oh, just one thing, what was our Influence ISA again?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2009)

Ash updated.

ISA influence is +5...except Ash, which is +7, because she spent some of her levelup influence on it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 19, 2009)

Shay has it right. You get +1 for being on the mission in the first place, and Ashley, Sarhat and Vurk got another +4 for their level of success. Croft and Kirth currently have +1 (plus any points you may have put into ISA influence as well).


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks. I knew it was buried somewhere in this thread but I was too lazy to go looking . I upped my milatary influence by 2 as normal for officer and then added Minbari Political influence 1 as officer gets that 1 point for any. Thinking for the background, as his master is a Satai it makes some logic that Sarhat could try to pull favor from grey council...


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2009)

So, which first? Check out the forwards part of this section for Ashley's telepathic blip, or cross the ship's core to the other section to find the Vocator's cabin?


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2009)

Kirth has no preference.   He just wants to do something.   (preferably something safe, if that's even possible here.)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 24, 2009)

I would suggest going to front first then to the other section so we don't have to go through the core at all (avoiding leaks, radiation, etc..) Because giving whoever more time to attack us is never a good idea ;p


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2009)

Concerning your latest questions:

Leif - Since this is essentially a solo craft you would use Pilot rather than Operations (Piloting), which is used for multi-crewed vessels. I notice that you also have no ranks in this, but you _can_ use it untrained (defaults to Dex). I'm glad you feel uneasy about it, but then, where would heroics be without some risk? 

Shayuri - Without line of sight, there's nothing you could do except maybe vaguely detect any non-Vurkian presence. If you were in hyperspace, on the other hand, maybe.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmm...does the Markab ship have...well, I can ask that IC. 

Oh, I know...is there a hyperspace jumpgate nearby? I sort of assumed so, since the Fortune can't make its own jump point, but I'm fuzzy on if you need a gate to get OUT of hyperspace, or just in.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2009)

Ships without jump engines need a jumpgate to get in *and* out of hyperspace.

The original jumpgate system was put in place by some un-named First One race (fan conjecture was the Vorlons as they use the same hyperspace entry/exit effect whereas other ancient races have different effects). The jumpgates provide a beacon system within hyperspace that enable navigation. Younger races have since added jumpgates to the network.

More info

There is a gate in this system. It's the only structure in this system since the waystation that used to be here was destroyed in the Shadow War.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2010)

Level Up!

Time to advance your character to Level 3.

As with most other d20-based systems, this includes a new feat.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2010)

I think that Croft should be fully upgraded to lvl 3 now in the RG.

+2 hp
+1 def
+1 will save
+2 Influence to 2 groups
+5 skill points 
+1 feat
+ discipline focus

Did I forget anything?

I was thinking of funky combos of feats and such to get big dmg with telepthic abilities, but realized that in this system I don't need to do more than 2d6 to take out most targets. The telepath feats in the lurkers guide were throwing me for a bit because they had to be taken at 1st lvl but also required a P-rating. Took me a bit to figure out the feats were only for really weak telepaths who were trying to stay under the radar and such.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry for my absence of late, all.  I don't have time to level Kirth just now, but I'll do all I can to get it done in due time.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 5, 2010)

Vertexx, all looks in order, don't forget +1 BAB.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2010)

Gah...no books here!

What does another level of Telepath garner Ash?


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Gah...no books here!
> 
> What does another level of Telepath garner Ash?



Going from 2 to 3, I assume?  That gets you +1 to Fort, +1 to Ref, a Telepathy Feat, and 2 more hp.

[as near as I can tell, anyway]

And we're all leveling up, aren't we?  I so, Kirth will go up to Agent2/Soldier1


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 7, 2010)

What Leif said, plus 4 skill points (plus human bonus and Int bonus). Class skills are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha),
Intimidate (Cha), Intrigue (Cha), Investigate (Int), Knowledge
(specific culture, specific local or telepathy) (Int), Linguistics
(Int), Notice (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis) and Telepathy
(Cha).

And +2 Influence in any two Influences

So you get two feats - 3rd level and a bonus telepathic feat. I'd suggest Adaptive Mind, which negates penalties for interacting with alien minds, but it's up to you. I think there's a list of feats somewhere near the start of this thread.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2010)

Dr. S, we all level up, don't we?


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 8, 2010)

Leif: yes, you do.


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2010)

Hey All,

I think I'm the new one here - still musing on what to play but are there any gaps that need filled? I don't want to end up stepping on anyone's toes, particularly as I'm joining ya'll half-way through!


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2010)

If I may, Dr. Si?

Friday, I think we already have many of the bases covered, so just play  whatever you like.  We all wear steel-toed boots in this thread, so no toes are in danger.

Looking at the RG just now, though, [RG= [url]http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/235491-babylon-5-outrageous-fortune-rogues-gallery.html][/url] I will say that we appear to have plenty of Pilots and Telepaths, and we have one doctor (Walking Dad).  I'm not sure how open WD would be to someone arguing with his diagnoses....   But, check it out for yourself, only note that the only active characters remaining are Vertexx69, myself, Blackrat, Shayuri, and, I think, Walking Dad?  At least, I don't recall seeing either Jemal or Reveille since I started here.


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2010)

That's good to know!  I'll steer clear of pilots, teeps and medics...I can come up with something I reckon


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2010)

I have faith in you!  It'll be excellent to have someone new to share the copious amounts of damage, uh, rewards with.  Yeah, rewards, that's the ticket!


----------



## Blackrat (May 17, 2010)

Actually, I think WD is out so another Doc might be good.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 17, 2010)

Yes, I've been NPCing Vurk so someone to replace him (it) is possible. Although the two teeps have become the de facto leaders, the group also lacks anyone who makes really solid use of contacts and influence, which is another possibility. A Ranger to replace Jemals' character is also a possibility, might have some crossover with Blackrat's warrior MInbari, though.

There are a few NPCs coming up in the adventure who could easily be a PC instead, I'll PM you details.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2010)

You know, I couldn't specifically remember WD playing in this game since I've been here, but I'm in so many other games with him that when I saw his character in the RG, I just blamed my poor memory.  Gettin' old just sucks!

[EDIT:  Vurk = "it" teeheehee  |  also, Dr. Simon = "The Dude"????]


----------



## Friday (May 18, 2010)

Fear not, I got it covered...I'm not saying I've majored in the medical skills but they're there...somewhere...all alone in the night (do excuse the AWFUL pun).


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

Friday said:


> OOC: I enter, I disrupt, I exist...no I'm not with the rest of the group as yet, apologies for the confusion!



Maybe you'd better gulp down some more coffee?


----------



## Friday (May 23, 2010)

Man I'm really sorry if I confused things.  I'll pay more attention to how it's done next time, I promise.


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

Friday said:


> Man I'm really sorry if I confused things.  I'll pay more attention to how it's done next time, I promise.



No, man, you're fine!  I just wanted to work your status message into a post.  Forgive me?


----------



## Friday (May 23, 2010)

Leif said:


> No, man, you're fine!  I just wanted to work your status message into a post.  Forgive me?




Done


----------



## Dr Simon (May 24, 2010)

Don't worry, Leif's easily confused


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2010)

True, true.  Wanna make somethin' of it, Dr. Si? 

lol


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2010)

Any suggestions for a non-Telepath feat for Ashley? From anyone?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 25, 2010)

Any particular area you want to focus on, Shay?  Combat, interpersonal, general purpose better-ising?


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Any particular area you want to focus on, Shay?  Combat, interpersonal, general purpose better-ising?



better-ising or better icing for our Ash?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 25, 2010)

Em-betterment, be-bettering.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2010)

She has decent interpersonal in her skills...

Lets look at combat, especially defensive but not necessarily limited to such, or general embiggening.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Em-betterment, be-bettering.



Well I happen to like icing.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 26, 2010)

Okay, possible combat feats that Ash qualifies for: (Extra feats in trees are noted in case you want to aim for them).

Armour Familiarity (reduce ACP by 2)
Blind-Fight (as standard)
Brawler (lethal unarmed, bonus to bull rush and grapple)
Combat Expertise (as standard)
 - Improved Feint
Improved Initiative
 - Alertness (+1 Notice, not flat-footed)
  - Sixth Sense (reduce aim bonus, cannot be flanked)
  - Harm's Way (take the bullet)
Lightning Reload (reload as free action)
Martial Arts (lethal unarmed, bonus to disarm and trip)
Nerves of Steel (ignore suppression fire)
 - Inspirational Combatant (pass this on to friends)
Point Blank Shot (as standard)
  - Far Shot
  - Precise Shot (BAB+6)
Toughness (+2 hp)
Weapon Focus
  - Weapon Specialisation (BAB+4)
  - Marksman (BAB+8) (increase threat range)
Weapon Proficiency (I notice she has a shockstick, but not close combat proficiency).

General Embettering (non - telepathic):
(All as standard rules unless noted)
Contact (you gain one contact, gives improved Influence)
  - Devoted Friend (same but stronger)
Endurance
Fluency (any one language)
Great Fortitude
Hobby (select one skill as permanent class skill)
Iron Will
Lightning Reflexes
Run
Skill Focus
Spacecraft Proficiency
Surface Vehicle Proficiency (tanks and the like)


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2010)

Finally got Kirth leveled up to Agent2/Soldier1
Yay me!


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2010)

Just so you know, starting next week's friday (25th) I will be on vacation for five weeks. That's until the start of august. I will have internet, but I will not be online nearly as much. I'll try to post in every game at least once a week.

I'll also try to update Sarhat to 3rd level


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2010)

Have a great time, Blackrat!  Oh, and don't go KABOOM! while you're out!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2010)

Finally picked a 3rd level feat for Ashley. 

Went with Improved Initiative. She's got a kind of low Dex, but her powers definitely work better if she gets to go first.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2011)

Figured it's best not to clutter the IC thread with all the OOC chatter.

You said I should lvl up kevin to 3, but as with when I started, i actually don't have the B5 stuff, and was wondering if someone else could help.  The character is fairly straightforward ranger type.  Dual-wieldy, athletic, etc.

[sblock=Kevin Cole]
Kevin Cole
Male Human Ranger 1
HT: 6'0" WT: 190 Hair: Red Eyes: Green

STR: 16 (+3) [10 points]
DEX: 14 (+2) [6 points]
CON: 13 (+1) [5 points]
INT: 10 (+0) [2 points]
WIS: 10 (+0) [2 points]
CHA: 8 (-1) [0 points]

HP: 8 AC: 13 (10 base + 2 dex + 1 class)
Saves: FORT: +2 (1 base +1 con) REF: +3 (1 base +2 dex) WILL: +3 (1 base +2 misc)
Init: +2
Speed: 30'

Bab: 1
Attacks
Denn'bok: 2X : +2 atk, 1d6+3 dmg


Skills(Total/Ranks):[28 Points] Stealth (+7/4), Pilot(+6/4), Acrobatics(+6/4), Athletics(+7/4), Computer Use(+4/4), Investigate(+4/4), Notice(+4/4)

Feats: [2] Two-Weapon Fighting, Off-Hand Expert

Class Features: Martial Arts, Exotic Proficiency: Denn'bok, 
Discipline of the Ranger, Fearless

Languages: Common, Minbari(Adrenato)

Equipment: Denn'bok, Ranger Pin, Ranger Cloak(DR 2, +1 stealth)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd suggest going straight Ranger. That gives you a +3 BAB, base +2 in all saves, +2 base defence, 4 extra hit points (2 per level) and 6+Int skill points per level. 

Class skills are:
Acrobatics (Dex), Athletics (Str), Computer Use (Int), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Drive (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Intrigue (Cha), Investigate (Int), Knowledge (history, law, philosophy, specific culture, specific local or tactics) (Int), Linguistics (Int), Medical (Int), Notice (Wis), Pilot (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Stealth (Dex) and Subterfuge (Dex).

Class features would be:

2nd level: Places Unseen. A +2 bonus to Stealth and Subterfuge checks.

3rd level: Between the Darkness and the Light. Choose a bonus feat from Alertness, Blind-Fight, Brawler, Combat Expertise, Contact, Data Access, Dodge, Die Hard, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Harms Way, Improved Critical (dennbok), Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Nerves of Steel, Point Blank Shot, Resist Scan, Run, Skill Focus (any), Spacecraft Proficiency, Surface Vehicle Proficiency, Toughness, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (dennbok), Weapon Specialisation (dennbok).
You need to qualify for the feat normally, note that some prerequisites are different in the B5 game.

Also +2 Influence in Rangers, and +1 in any other two influences per level.

And, of course, a 3rd level feat. If you have 4 ranks in Athletics, Natural Athlete is a cool one to get.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2011)

So looks like the IC thread has gone rather silent.. Also noticed that I hadn't posted my updated sheet (whoops).

[sblock=Kevin Cole]
Kevin Cole
Male Human Ranger 3
HT: 6'0" WT: 190 Hair: Red Eyes: Green

STR: 16 (+3) [10 points]
DEX: 14 (+2) [6 points]
CON: 13 (+1) [5 points]
INT: 10 (+0) [2 points]
WIS: 10 (+0) [2 points]
CHA: 8 (-1) [0 points]

HP: 8* AC: 14 (10 base + 2 dex + 2 class)
Saves: FORT: +3 (2 base +1 con) REF: +4 (2 base +2 dex) WILL: +4 (2 base +2 misc)
Init: +2
Speed: 30'

Bab: 3
Attacks
Denn'bok: 2X : +5 atk, 1d6+3 dmg

Skills(Total/Ranks):[28 Points] Stealth (+11/6), Pilot(+8/6), Acrobatics(+8/6), Athletics(+9/6), Computer Use(+6/6), Investigate(+6/6), Notice(+6/6)

Feats: [3+1] Two-Weapon Fighting, Off-Hand Expert, Weapon Focus: Denn'bok, *ONE MORE*

Class Features: Martial Arts, Exotic Proficiency: Denn'bok, 
Discipline of the Ranger, Fearless, Places Unseen, Between the Darkness and the Light

Languages: Common, Minbari(Adrenato)

Equipment: Denn'bok, Ranger Pin, Ranger Cloak(DR 2, +1 stealth)
[/sblock]
Still need to roll his HP (Or are we taking a flat number/lvl?), and figure out his last feat.  What are Natural Athlete, Data Access, Harms way?  Also are weapon specialization/Improved Two Weapon Fighting the same as other D20 games?


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2011)

Jemal, a Ranger's initial hp are 7 + Con mod (+1 in Kevin's case) = 8.  HP per level after 1st are 2 + Con mod, so 3/level in Kevin's case.

Thus, Kevin Cole's hp at 3rd level should be:  14.


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2011)

And Jemal,

There is no Improved 2-Weapon Fighting feat in B5, only Two-Weapon Fighting, which reduces penalties by 2 for main weapon and by 6 for off-hand.

Weapon Specialisation requires BAB +4 and Weapon Focus, and gives +2 damage with specified weapon.


Data Acess:  prereq= Wis 13, 4 ranks in Computer Use, effect= Halve time for Computer Use checks and reduce find files DC by 5

Harm's Way:  prereq= Alertness, Improved Initiative, effect= You may ready an action to become the victim of an attack aimed at an adjacent target

Natural Athlete:  prereq= 4 ranks in Athletics, effect= you don't become flat-footed when Balancing or Climbing, stand from prone as Free Action, automatically catch onto and pull up from ledges


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry, Dr. S, not trying to overstep my bounds here, but I figured I could look these feats up as easily as you could.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 11, 2011)

No probs, Leif.

I'll just add, to the Alertness -> Improved Initiate -> Harm's Way that Alertness is slightly different. You get +1 to Notice checks and keep your Dex bonus to Defence even if flat-footed.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2011)

OK, I think he's done.
[sblock=Kevin Cole]
Male Human Ranger 3
HT: 6'0" WT: 190 Hair: Red Eyes: Green

STR: 16 (+3) [10 points]
DEX: 14 (+2) [6 points]
CON: 13 (+1) [5 points]
INT: 10 (+0) [2 points]
WIS: 10 (+0) [2 points]
CHA: 8 (-1) [0 points]

HP: 14 AC: 14 (10 base + 2 dex + 2 class)
Saves: FORT: +3 (2 base +1 con) REF: +4 (2 base +2 dex) WILL: +4 (2 base +2 misc)
Init: +2
Speed: 30'

Bab: 3
Attacks
Denn'bok: 2X : +5 atk, 1d6+3 dmg

Skills(Total/Ranks):[28 Points] Stealth (+11/6), Pilot(+8/6), Acrobatics(+8/6), Athletics(+9/6), Computer Use(+6/6), Investigate(+6/6), Notice(+6/6)

Feats: [3+1] Two-Weapon Fighting, Off-Hand Expert, Weapon Focus: Denn'bok, Natural Athlete

Class Features: Martial Arts, Exotic Proficiency: Denn'bok, 
Discipline of the Ranger, Fearless, Places Unseen, Between the Darkness and the Light

Languages: Common, Minbari(Adrenato)

Equipment: Denn'bok, Ranger Pin, Ranger Cloak(DR 2, +1 stealth)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks good. I'll have an update in the IC thread shortly, probably by tomorrow.


----------

